# Estações do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários



## vitamos (15 Abr 2008 às 15:16)

Para quem esteja interessado numa estação básica para registo de temperaturas e pressão as lojas lidl apresentam mais uma promoção interessante a partir de dia 17:

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20080417.p.Estacao_meteorologica








Acrescento apenas que possuo uma estação LIDL (não igual a esta) e até hoje tirando uns apagões momentâneos, tem se portado acima das minhas expectativas. Para o amante do tempo menos exigente ou menos "abonado financeiramente" esta parece ser mais uma boa opção


----------



## *Marta* (17 Abr 2008 às 14:15)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*

Boa tarde a todos!
Comprei hoje a estação meteorológica no LIDL. Já está há 2 horas a tentar sintonizar, mas não sintoniza sozinha... e o livro de instruções é muito pobrezinho 
A minha grande dúvida é saber onde devo colocar o sensor e quais os cuidados que devo ter com ele. Moro num apartamento, sem varandas, e por isso queria a opinião de alguém mais experiente. 
Obrigada!!


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 14:50)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



*Marta* disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> Comprei hoje a estação meteorológica no LIDL. Já está há 2 horas a tentar sintonizar, mas não sintoniza sozinha... e o livro de instruções é muito pobrezinho
> A minha grande dúvida é saber onde devo colocar o sensor e quais os cuidados que devo ter com ele. Moro num apartamento, sem varandas, e por isso queria a opinião de alguém mais experiente.
> Obrigada!!



Eu tive o mesmo problema... a solução é inventar!

Basicamente eu aproveitei um tubo que transporta água do topo do prédio para o solo, isolei a parte de trás da caixa do sensor com película aderente e amarrei-o ao tubo. O tubo sendo de um plástico resistente não aquece e o sensor onde se encontra colocado está relativamente protegido da chuva! De referir também que onde se encontra não apanha sol! Idealmente a colocação ao sol, devidamente protegido com um Radiation Shield seria o ideal, mas neste momento não tenho condições para tal, uma vez que o sensor está num espaço de difícil acesso e apertado. Um dia espero ter uma varanda um habitat natural de sensores para quem mora em apartamentos 

Uma precaução que li relativamente a estes sensores! Seja qual for a solução que encontres NUNCA coloques o sensor na horizontal! a justificação que encontrei é que assima  humidade penetra facilmente na cavidade onde se encontra o sensor podendo eventualmente inviabilizar este!

Boa sorte e bons registos, como já disse aqui a minha estação LIDL tem-se portado bem e a tua certamente que também o irá fazer!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2008 às 15:37)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



vitamos disse:


> Eu tive o mesmo problema... a solução é inventar!
> 
> Basicamente eu aproveitei um tubo que transporta água do topo do prédio para o solo, isolei a parte de trás da caixa do sensor com película aderente e amarrei-o ao tubo. O tubo sendo de um plástico resistente não aquece e o sensor onde se encontra colocado está relativamente protegido da chuva! De referir também que onde se encontra não apanha sol! Idealmente a colocação ao sol, devidamente protegido com um Radiation Shield seria o ideal, mas neste momento não tenho condições para tal, uma vez que o sensor está num espaço de difícil acesso e apertado. Um dia espero ter uma varanda um habitat natural de sensores para quem mora em apartamentos
> 
> ...



Olá,
Também vou comprar uma estação no LIDL (enquanto não posso ir à 968Nx) e gostaria de saber qual o melhor local para colocar o sensor. Vivo num apartamento, com varandas viradas a Norte que durante a maior parte do dia não apanham sol e uma varanda virada a sul, que apanha sol a tarde toda.
Qual das varandas é a melhor? E Já agora, estes sensores não deverão poder apanhar chuva, portanto, qual será a melhor solução, para além de um RS? Colocar na parede por baixo do telheiro?


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 15:42)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



ecobcg disse:


> Olá,
> Também vou comprar uma estação no LIDL (enquanto não posso ir à 968Nx) e gostaria de saber qual o melhor local para colocar o sensor. Vivo num apartamento, com varandas viradas a Norte que durante a maior parte do dia não apanham sol e uma varanda virada a sul, que apanha sol a tarde toda.
> Qual das varandas é a melhor? E Já agora, estes sensores não deverão poder apanhar chuva, portanto, qual será a melhor solução, para além de um RS? Colocar na parede por baixo do telheiro?



Idealmente só poderás utilizar a que tem sol mediante a utilização de um "radiation shield" senão será aconselhável a Norte. Se o sensor estiver exposto aos outros elementos mas sem apanhar directamente com a chuva então esse telheiro que falas poderá ser boa opção!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2008 às 15:48)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



vitamos disse:


> Idealmente só poderás utilizar a que tem sol mediante a utilização de um "radiation shield" senão será aconselhável a Norte. Se o sensor estiver exposto aos outros elementos mas sem apanhar directamente com a chuva então esse telheiro que falas poderá ser boa opção!



Se mesmo na varanda virada a Sul arranjar forma de o sensor ficar sempre à sombra, isso é válido? Ou o calor na varanda provocado pela exposiçao ao sol toda a tarde pode influenciar o sensor? (Existe um  recanto, que fica a sombra e está a 2,20 de altura)


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 16:30)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



ecobcg disse:


> Se mesmo na varanda virada a Sul arranjar forma de o sensor ficar sempre à sombra, isso é válido? Ou o calor na varanda provocado pela exposiçao ao sol toda a tarde pode influenciar o sensor? (Existe um  recanto, que fica a sombra e está a 2,20 de altura)



Hum... sem conhecer o local é difícil avaliar 

Mas olha que se a varanda aquecer muito e formar uma espécie de estufa, é lógico que irás sofrer desvios positivos na temperatura


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2008 às 18:31)

*Alguém comprou a estação à venda no Lidl hoje*

Se alguém comprou, gostaria de ver criticas ao produto e se está a funcionar bem, se demorou muito a sincronizar, etc...

Eu comprei um e liguei-o há 20 minutos. Estou a aguardar a sincronização.


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 18:34)

*Re: Alguém comprou a estação à venda no Lidl hoje*

Eu comprei!

O que custava 24,99€ certo?


----------



## João Soares (17 Abr 2008 às 18:49)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Eu comprei e funciona mt bem


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 18:54)

*Re: Alguém comprou a estação à venda no Lidl hoje*



ecobcg disse:


> Se alguém comprou, gostaria de ver criticas ao produto e se está a funcionar bem, se demorou muito a sincronizar, etc...
> 
> Eu comprei um e liguei-o há 20 minutos. Estou a aguardar a sincronização.



Parece que já és a 2ª pessoa a queixar-se do mesmo.

Eu uma vez ofereci uma das LIDL anteriores, e também não detectava o sensor, e sem que eu fizesse nada de especial, talvez a tenha mudado ligeiramente de local enquanto tentava perceber o que se passava, e de repente passou a funcionar sem problemas desde aí.


Já agora quem comprou, humidade é só na consola nesta também ? E de tamanho ? Parece bastante mais compacta que a "torre" anterior, será assim ?


----------



## Minho (17 Abr 2008 às 19:34)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Também podem experimentar uma técnica que ás vezes funciona que é por as pilhas primeiro na estação de depois no sensor ou então vice-versa ou seja ligar primeiro o sensor e só depois a estação...


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2008 às 19:41)

*Re: Alguém comprou a estação à venda no Lidl hoje*



Vince disse:


> Parece que já és a 2ª pessoa a queixar-se do mesmo.
> 
> Eu uma vez ofereci uma das LIDL anteriores, e também não detectava o sensor, e sem que eu fizesse nada de especial, talvez a tenha mudado ligeiramente de local enquanto tentava perceber o que se passava, e de repente passou a funcionar sem problemas desde aí.
> 
> ...



supostamete tem higrómetro ext e int.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2008 às 19:46)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



Minho disse:


> Também podem experimentar uma técnica que ás vezes funciona que é por as pilhas primeiro na estação de depois no sensor ou então vice-versa ou seja ligar primeiro o sensor e só depois a estação...



A minha do LIDL que comprei em Novembro tal como o Minho disse 1º coloca-se as pilhas no sensor depois na estação e funciona impecávelmente ao contrário não diz nada, a minha já caiu dum 3º andar e ainda transmite, pelo que vi no folheto só mede a humidade no interior, não no exterior, ecobcg


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 20:25)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Bem, eu já tinha (e tenho) uma estação do Lidl que me dá apenas a temperatura interior e exterior.
Hoje porém, resolvi comprar esta estação de 24,99€, visto ter uma data de funcionaliadades que a de 9€ não tinha.

Liguei-a às 10h, e eis as criticas que tenho até então:
*
POSITIVAS:*
- O que mais me surpreendeu foi mesmo o alarme de geada! Nunca pensei que isso existisse. Gosto do design, do facto de ter luz. Do pormenor de se poder localizar com coordenadas a latitude e a longitude de forma a obtermos a hora do nascer e do pôr do sol.

*NEGATIVAS:*
*- a Humidade exterior.* É certo que no panfeleto apenas dizia que media a humidade interior, mas como na consola, e ao lado direito da temperatura está um valor da humidade, pensei que fosse um bónus do produto e que afinal medisse também a humidade exterior.
No entanto, e mesmo a chover a potes, a estação continua a marcar como humidade exterior: 64%. E interior 60%. Por isso, algo está mal com esta humidade exterior.

*-Pressão.* tem um gráfico todo pomposo sempre a piscar e tal, mas o facto de só actualizar de hora a hora irrita um bocadinho Principalmente em dias como o de hoje, em que a pressão está tudo menos estável. Ou seja, a minha pressão pouco tem de actual

E para já são estes os principais pontos que encontro na estação.
Mas também, por 25€ e marca "Radio Controlled", estava à espera de quê?


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2008 às 20:59)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Boas eu comprei esta estação  e o único ponto negativo que encontro é a pressão levar muito tempo a actualizar os dados  a Humidade por ex: agora marca Int:59% e Ext:95% a Temp. esta igual as outras estações que tenho 

PS:indica neste momento temporal


----------



## LUPER (17 Abr 2008 às 21:08)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Bem, eu já tinha (e tenho) uma estação do Lidl que me dá apenas a temperatura interior e exterior.
> Hoje porém, resolvi comprar esta estação de 24,99€, visto ter uma data de funcionaliadades que a de 9€ não tinha.
> 
> Liguei-a às 10h, e eis as criticas que tenho até então:
> ...



tb comprei e estou à espera que ela sincronize com o relogio. Quanto ao sensor ele dá a humidade exterior. Parece a ser uma boa estação por 25€


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 21:14)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Então deve ser mesmo o meu sensor que não está bom
Amanhã, já ou ver o que se passa. tiro-lhe as pilhas e volto a sincronizar tudo outra vez

Eu sincronizei o meu manualmente E está mesmo tudo bem, menos a humidade exterior que diz: 66%.
E a actualização da presão é mesmo lenta!

Mas sim, valem bem os 25€!


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 21:15)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Eu perguntei pela questão do higrómetro exterior por causa de uma coisa que teria a sua piada se de facto tiver . 

É que o LIDL andou estes anos todos a anunciar que a anterior estação media humidade interior e exterior, e era publicidade enganosa, porque não tinha.

E agora estão a anunciar na nova que esta só tem interior, mas pelo que já me tinham dito hoje, esta na verdade parece ter  Deve ser um mecanismo de compensação 

A ser assim parece uma bela estação pelo preço. Pena isso da pressão, será mesmo assim ?


----------



## LUPER (17 Abr 2008 às 22:03)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

A pressão parece apenas actualizar 1x por h, mas tem decimais. quanto ao higrometro funciona bem e é mesmo exterior.


----------



## *Marta* (17 Abr 2008 às 23:07)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

A pressão da minha estação continua a 1013!  Como é que esta coisa sincroniza??


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 00:08)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



*Marta* disse:


> A pressão da minha estação continua a 1013!  Como é que esta coisa sincroniza??



Pressionas durante algum tempo o botão da pressão, e depois quando o valor da pressão estiver a piscar, clicas nos botões "+ ºC F" para subir, ou "-" para descer. E tentas regular a pressão pela estação mais próxima de ti!

Pelo menos foi isso que eu fiz


----------



## *Marta* (18 Abr 2008 às 00:25)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Pressionas durante algum tempo o botão da pressão, e depois quando o valor da pressão estiver a piscar, clicas nos botões "+ ºC F" para subir, ou "-" para descer. E tentas regular a pressão pela estação mais próxima de ti!
> 
> Pelo menos foi isso que eu fiz



E como é que eu sei qual é a estação mais próxima de mim? Sou da Guarda...


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 00:43)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



*Marta* disse:


> E como é que eu sei qual é a estação mais próxima de mim? Sou da Guarda...



Pois..
Sabes que por exemplo, segundo o IM às 23horas, na Covilhã a pressão era de 996,2hPa. Portanto, aí agora deve andar à volta dos 995hPa. Digo eu


----------



## The_simpson (18 Abr 2008 às 01:13)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

tb comprei e parece-me muito bem... acho k vale bem os 25€!

A pressão é de facto um bocadinho irritante actualizar só d hora em hora

Isso e o facto de não ter baixado sequer dos 1003, quando devia estar muito mais baixa hoje


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2008 às 02:08)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Para calibrar a pressão duma estação, vejam também este tópico:

 Estação Meteorológica: Calibrar a pressão 


*PS:* E hoje é um péssimo dia para fazê-lo com a pressão tão instável.


----------



## LUPER (18 Abr 2008 às 13:27)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Suspeito que a pressao da minha estação nova do lidl esteja avariada, pois tenho agora 995 e a antiga 999


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2008 às 13:40)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



LUPER disse:


> Suspeito que a pressao da minha estação nova do lidl esteja avariada, pois tenho agora 995 e a antiga 999



Terás que calibrar certamente a nova uma vez que a antiga parece estar mais correcta!

Já agora, seja com estações do lidl ou outras já alguém teve o problema de ter a estação calibrada e sem a mudar de lugar ela descalibrar 

É que a tenho a  sensação que a minha estação desde a Andrea não anda com a pressão correcta como antigamente...


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2008 às 13:50)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



LUPER disse:


> Suspeito que a pressao da minha estação nova do lidl esteja avariada, pois tenho agora 995 e a antiga 999



E chegaram a estar as duas em acordo ? 

Tentem novamente calibrar agora com maior estabilidade na pressão, a situação ainda não é perfeita mas já está um pouco mais estável, não mexam muito na consola, etc,etc.

Se chegarem à conclusão de que algo se passa realmente de errado, nada a fazer, é devolver e receber o dinheiro dispendido...


----------



## dgstorm (18 Abr 2008 às 13:53)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Hoje se calhar ainda vou lá ver se tem alguma !


----------



## dgstorm (18 Abr 2008 às 13:57)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Só uma questão... eu tenho a estação antiga do lidl, a chamada 'Torre' e tou mesmo a pensar em comprar esta recente, se as puser uma ao lado da outra (o aparelho exterior) há a possibilidade de haver ali uma troca de sinais ou alguma coisa do genero, e isso consequentemente influenciar os dados ?


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2008 às 14:05)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



dgstorm disse:


> Só uma questão... eu tenho a estação antiga do lidl, a chamada 'Torre' e tou mesmo a pensar em comprar esta recente, se as puser uma ao lado da outra (o aparelho exterior) há a possibilidade de haver ali uma troca de sinais ou alguma coisa do genero, e isso consequentemente influenciar os dados ?



Por acaso a mim ate influenciou... E tive de desligar a antiga para nao haver as trocas de sinais...


----------



## LUPER (18 Abr 2008 às 14:23)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



Vince disse:


> E chegaram a estar as duas em acordo ?
> 
> Tentem novamente calibrar agora com maior estabilidade na pressão, a situação ainda não é perfeita mas já está um pouco mais estável, não mexam muito na consola, etc,etc.
> 
> Se chegarem à conclusão de que algo se passa realmente de errado, nada a fazer, é devolver e receber o dinheiro dispendido...



Vou esperar mais 1 dia pra ver se isto estabeliza, pq a pressao anda com muitas variações.


----------



## eLeM (18 Abr 2008 às 15:20)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



LUPER disse:


> Vou esperar mais 1 dia pra ver se isto estabeliza, pq a pressao anda com muitas variações.



Nesta estação do LIDL qual o significado de 1 quadrado com o dígito 0 na zona da indicação numérica da pressão ?


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2008 às 15:24)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



eLeM disse:


> Nesta estação do LIDL qual o significado de 1 quadrado com o dígito 0 na zona da indicação numérica da pressão ?



Indica a pressão actual. Se carregares no botão History, vão aparecendo as pressões há 1 horas atrás (aparece -1 nesse quadrado), 2 horas atrás...assim sucessivamente até 12 horas atrás (aparece -12 na caixa).


----------



## eLeM (18 Abr 2008 às 18:49)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



ecobcg disse:


> Indica a pressão actual. Se carregares no botão History, vão aparecendo as pressões há 1 horas atrás (aparece -1 nesse quadrado), 2 horas atrás...assim sucessivamente até 12 horas atrás (aparece -12 na caixa).



OK.Obrigado.
às 18:45 tenho a 1007,1hPa enquanto aqui na zona as estações estão nos 1003,1 e ,2. As diferenças na sua também se situam nos 4hPa?


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 19:04)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



eLeM disse:


> OK.Obrigado.
> às 18:45 tenho a 1007,1hPa enquanto aqui na zona as estações estão nos 1003,1 e ,2. As diferenças na sua também se situam nos 4hPa?



Agora tens de calibrar a pressão 
Pressionas no botão da pressão e depois acertas a pressão pela estação mais perto de ti


----------



## LUPER (18 Abr 2008 às 19:14)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

não sei o que se passa com a minha estação que mete agora 1002,0 e a outra tem 1000 quando ao almoço acertei as 2, e agor estão em desacordo.


----------



## dgstorm (18 Abr 2008 às 19:15)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Ja tenho a minha... nao sincroniza a hora sozinha  tou a ver que vai ser à mao !


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 19:20)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



dgstorm disse:


> Ja tenho a minha... nao sincroniza a hora sozinha  tou a ver que vai ser à mao !



Eu fiz tudinho à mão!
e agora aparentemente tudo está bem!
Pressão a 1002,1hpa (deve estar quase a passar a hora para mudar para 1003hpa), humidade exterior a 72%, a interior está a 65%. Temperatura exterior 13,2ºC, a outra estação indica 13,3ºC 

Já agora, para os mais distraídos como eu, parece que esta estação até nos diz se a maré está cheia, vazia ou a "mid"  (ver letras pequenas ao lado das horas do "sun rire").


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2008 às 19:30)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Há por ai alguém do Algarve que me possa dar dados da pressão atmosférica, para eu comparar com a dada pela minha estação!!!


----------



## dgstorm (18 Abr 2008 às 19:40)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



ecobcg disse:


> Há por ai alguém do Algarve que me possa dar dados da pressão atmosférica, para eu comparar com a dada pela minha estação!!!



Pois... eu queria de Braga pa calibrar isto, é que a minha marca 1013.0 !
Alguem de Braga com estação que se manifeste !


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



dgstorm disse:


> Pois... eu queria de Braga pa calibrar isto, é que a minha marca 1013.0 !
> Alguem de Braga com estação que se manifeste !



olha, estas não me parece que estejam mal:
http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08543.html


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2008 às 21:36)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Alguém me podia dizer se as vossas estações do LIDL estão a indicar correctamente a maré?? (Junto às fases da lua deveria aparecer: tide low/mid/hi). A minha tem-se mantido sempre em mid!!!!


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Ha uma coisa que ainda nao percebi...
Para que sao precisas as barras por cima da pressao??
Ela apita quando a tempestade??


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 21:46)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Ha uma coisa que ainda nao percebi...
> Para que sao precisas as barras por cima da pressao??
> Ela apita quando a tempestade??



As barras de cima são para acompanhares a evolução da pressão nas ultimas 12h. Dá para veres se tem subido, ou descido, ou mantido-se constante.

Em relação a apitar quando há tempestade, não faço ideia. Sei qeu apita quando há geada!Pelo menos tem alarme para isso.

ah, a minha também se tem mantido no TIDE MID.


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> As barras de cima são para acompanhares a evolução da pressão nas ultimas 12h. Dá para veres se tem subido, ou descido, ou mantido-se constante.
> 
> Em relação a apitar quando há tempestade, não faço ideia. Sei qeu apita quando há geada!Pelo menos tem alarme para isso.
> 
> ah, a minha também se tem mantido no TIDE MID.



Ok, obrigado André
Ja agora a diz TIDE HI


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> ah, a minha também se tem mantido no TIDE MID.



A minha a mesma coisa


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2008 às 21:52)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



miguel disse:


> A minha a mesma coisa



Serei o unico que nao tenho....


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 21:57)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Ok, obrigado André
> Ja agora a diz TIDE HI



Curiosamente, a maré baixa foi às 21h. Por isso deveria dizer Low

Já agora, alguém sabe como é que se muda para o channel 2 e 3? É que tipo tenho dois sensores do Lidl que são simultaneamente apanhados no canal1, ou seja, a estação está constantemente a saltitar entre um sensor e outro. Queria pôr um no Channel1 e o outro no channel2, mas ainda não percebi como é que isso se faz.


----------



## Minho (18 Abr 2008 às 22:04)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Curiosamente, a maré baixa foi às 21h. Por isso deveria dizer Low
> 
> Já agora, alguém sabe como é que se muda para o channel 2 e 3? É que tipo tenho dois sensores do Lidl que são simultaneamente apanhados no canal1, ou seja, a estação está constantemente a saltitar entre um sensor e outro. Queria pôr um no Channel1 e o outro no channel2, mas ainda não percebi como é que isso se faz.



Mudar o channel? Penso que no sensor no acima do compartimento das pilhas tem o switch de alteração do canal... pelo menos assim é na minha estação gigante LIDL...


----------



## Minho (18 Abr 2008 às 22:09)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



dgstorm disse:


> Pois... eu queria de Braga pa calibrar isto, é que a minha marca 1013.0 !
> Alguem de Braga com estação que se manifeste !



Apesar destes dias de grande variação da pressão atmosférica não serem os melhores para calibrar a estação, tendo em conta que a estação do IM do Porto e Viana assim como o último Metar (produzido pelo nosso amigo nimboestrato?) do Aeroporto de Sá Carneiro  apontam 998hPa podes colocar esse valor. Depois quando vierem dias de Sol e altas pressões ajustas melhor.


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 22:37)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



Minho disse:


> Mudar o channel? Penso que no sensor no acima do compartimento das pilhas tem o switch de alteração do canal... pelo menos assim é na minha estação gigante LIDL...



Não encontro esse botão

Se alguém descobrir que avise


----------



## dgstorm (18 Abr 2008 às 22:46)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Não encontro esse botão
> 
> Se alguém descobrir que avise



Pressionas a tecla que diz channel atras do receptor !
Aquilo do alerta de geada e nao sei que como é que funciona ??


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 22:55)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



dgstorm disse:


> Pressionas a tecla que diz channel atras do receptor !
> Aquilo do alerta de geada e nao sei que como é que funciona ??



Eu já pressionei, depois aquilo começa a piscar à procura do sinal, mas fica sempre no canal1, independentemente do sinal que apanha.
O meu objectivo era grava um dos sinais no channel1 e outro no channel 2, mas está a revelar-se uma tarefa dificil


----------



## dgstorm (18 Abr 2008 às 22:58)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Eu já pressionei, depois aquilo começa a piscar à procura do sinal, mas fica sempre no canal1, independentemente do sinal que apanha.
> O meu objectivo era grava um dos sinais no channel1 e outro no channel 2, mas está a revelar-se uma tarefa dificil



Pois... tb ja reparei nisso ele apanha o outro sinal, mas fica na mesma no channel 1... ... As instruções sao uma valente palhaçada !
Como é que funciona aquilo da geada... sabes... tipo aquilo para alem do simbolo de geada aparece outro mais em baixo, mas nao consigo identificar o que é !


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



dgstorm disse:


> Pois... tb ja reparei nisso ele apanha o outro sinal, mas fica na mesma no channel 1... ... As instruções sao uma valente palhaçada !
> Como é que funciona aquilo da geada... sabes... tipo aquilo para alem do simbolo de geada aparece outro mais em baixo, mas nao consigo identificar o que é !



Eu ontem fiz uma experiencia em relação a isso. Pus o sensor no congelador, e quando a temperatura desceu abaixo dos 3ºC tocou o alarme de geada.
Quando chegou aos zero graus tocou o outro alarme de "Temp Alert". Penso que seja isso!


----------



## eLeM (18 Abr 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

uma vez que tenho a estação a funcionar à 24H, noto que o gráfico da pressão não tem nehuma barra fixa, será mesmo assim ?também está sempre em TIDE MID.


----------



## dgstorm (18 Abr 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Eu ontem fiz uma experiencia em relação a isso. Pus o sensor no congelador, e quando a temperatura desceu abaixo dos 3ºC tocou o alarme de geada.
> Quando chegou aos zero graus tocou o outro alarme de "Temp Alert". Penso que seja isso!



Já percebi ! 
Olha uma coisa... como é que está a tua fase da Lua... é que estamos em q. crescente e a minha marca q. minguante !


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2008 às 23:40)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Pois, a minha continua com a tide mid e a fase da lua também não está certa...está em quarto minguante....


----------



## ••®™•• (18 Abr 2008 às 23:56)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Boa noite,

Também adquiri esta estação no LIDL e tenho algumas dúvidas.
Tendo o sensor ao lad da estação não seria de esperar a mesma temperatura e humidade relativa? É que na temperatura a diferença é quase despresível ( 0.2º) mas na humidade relativa não é bem assim. Quando na estação tenho 70%, no sensor tenho 64%. No exterior e com chuva, não passou dos 83% quando em http://es.allmetsat.com/metar-taf/portugal-espana.php?icao=LPPT estava nos 94%. Era este o resultado que deveria esperar? Existe maneira de calibrar o sensor? As instruções são quase material de Ecoponto  e não percebo se o problema é do sensor. Espero que me possam ajudar. Obrigado.
Já agora, se alguém tiver valores de pressão certas para esta zona agradeço.


----------



## dgstorm (19 Abr 2008 às 00:02)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Agora ja estou com lua nova e com tide hi !


----------



## ecobcg (19 Abr 2008 às 00:03)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Eu também!!!!!!

Isto está mesmo ao contrário!!!
Será alguma troca na localização das latidudes e longitudes da própria estação????


----------



## dgstorm (19 Abr 2008 às 00:06)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



ecobcg disse:


> Eu também!!!!!!
> 
> Isto está mesmo ao contrário!!!
> Será alguma troca na localização das latidudes e longitudes da própria estação????



Eu acho que nao... porque se puseres a cidade de Lisboa como referencia a latitude e a longitude estao bem, aparecem direitas !


----------



## ecobcg (19 Abr 2008 às 00:12)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



dgstorm disse:


> Eu acho que nao... porque se puseres a cidade de Lisboa como referencia a latitude e a longitude estao bem, aparecem direitas !



Sim, mas eu estava a referir-me ao próprio software da estação.
Dado que há várias com o mesmo problema, poderia haver qualquer troca no sofware e este estar a assumir, por exemplo, quando colocamos as coordenadas para N, ele assumir Sul, ou algo do género, que pudesse dar as marés e fase da lua completamente ao contrário


----------



## ••®™•• (19 Abr 2008 às 00:16)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Pelo que percebi das fases da lua, o que está a preto é a parte não visível e não o contrário, ou seja, tudo apagado quererá dizer lua cheia. Será?
Tide high?....a minha diz o mesmo....mas para lá caminha...só faltam duas horitas.....Ela deve contar de duas em duas...
Já agora.....alguém me consegue esclarecer as questões que coloquei mais acima???


----------



## ecobcg (19 Abr 2008 às 00:23)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



••®™•• disse:


> Pelo que percebi das fases da lua, o que está a preto é a parte não visível e não o contrário, ou seja, tudo apagado quererá dizer lua cheia. Será?
> Tide high?....a minha diz o mesmo....mas para lá caminha...só faltam duas horitas.....Ela deve contar de duas em duas...
> Já agora.....alguém me consegue esclarecer as questões que coloquei mais acima???



Humm, se considerarmos que tudo apagado é a lua cheia, OK! Quanto à maré, ela diz hi, a maré está a encher agora...não sei....ela passou de mid (enquanto estaria a vazar) para hi...não sei se será correcto assim...!!!!


----------



## dgstorm (19 Abr 2008 às 00:28)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



ecobcg disse:


> Humm, se considerarmos que tudo apagado é a lua cheia, OK! Quanto à maré, ela diz hi, a maré está a encher agora...não sei....ela passou de mid (enquanto estaria a vazar) para hi...não sei se será correcto assim...!!!!



Afinal nao estando tudo a branco é Lua Cheia e tudo a preto é Lua Nova ?  (isto quase como dizer que a zebra é branca às listas negras e negra às listas brancas)
Sendo assim está correcto... quer dizer, a lua cheia entra no Domingo às10h 26m 30s !


----------



## ••®™•• (19 Abr 2008 às 00:29)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Pois....foi só uma suposição.....como disse, as instruções são material de Ecoponto....

Neste momento...CHUVA!!!! Mas registo 85% de humidade relativa no exterior....não deveria estar BEM mail alto?


----------



## dgstorm (19 Abr 2008 às 00:31)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



••®™•• disse:


> Pois....foi só uma suposição.....como disse, as instruções são material de Ecoponto....
> 
> Neste momento...CHUVA!!!! Mas registo 85% de humidade relativa no exterior....não deveria estar BEM mail alto?



Eu tb registo 85%... tb acho que devia estar mais alto !


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2008 às 00:35)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



dgstorm disse:


> Eu tb registo 85%... tb acho que devia estar mais alto !



Ah, nisso a minha já está boa!
diz: 93% Wet. Mas está literalmente à chuva!

em relação à lua é mesmo isso: Cheia é quando está branca e preta é quando está nova.

Nas marés também já estou "TIDE HI"

O meu problema agora prende-se com a presão, que de um momento para o outro caiu para os 998,hPa, quando a da portela (estação por onde eu tinha regulado) ainda está nos 1000,6hPa.


----------



## ••®™•• (19 Abr 2008 às 00:35)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



dgstorm disse:


> Eu tb registo 85%... tb acho que devia estar mais alto !



Aí também está a chover? Aqui chove a potes e é o máximo que registo.... 
Colocando a estação ao lado do sensor não deveria resgistar o mesmo?


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2008 às 00:40)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



••®™•• disse:


> Aí também está a chover? Aqui chove a potes e é o máximo que registo....
> Colocando a estação ao lado do sensor não deveria resgistar o mesmo?



Epá, a humidade demora muito tempo a equilibrar. Muito tempo mesmo.

E a minha pressão está mesmo com a pancadinha! Acabou de muda outra vez: 993,7hPa
Duas vezes num espaço de 10minutos e em descida acentuada. Breakou!


----------



## dgstorm (19 Abr 2008 às 00:41)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



••®™•• disse:


> Aí também está a chover? Aqui chove a potes e é o máximo que registo....
> Colocando a estação ao lado do sensor não deveria resgistar o mesmo?



Aqui tambem esta a chover bem... mas a humidade nao sobe... e o sensor tb apanha com alguma chuva... !
Isso de colocar ao lado e de ser igual penso que nao é bem assim... na minha outra estação as vezes eu punha a estação lado a lado com o sensor, e a temperatura do sensor ficava igual enquanto que a da estação alterava... eu penso que a estação reconhece a proximidade e passa so a funcionar 'ela'... digo eu...


----------



## dgstorm (19 Abr 2008 às 00:43)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Epá, a humidade demora muito tempo a equilibrar. Muito tempo mesmo.
> 
> E a minha pressão está mesmo com a pancadinha! Acabou de muda outra vez: 993,7hPa
> Duas vezes num espaço de 10minutos e em descida acentuada. Breakou!



Duas vezes em 10 minutos ?? 
A minha muda de hora em hora... neste momento estou com 997.0 !


----------



## ••®™•• (19 Abr 2008 às 00:43)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Epá, a humidade demora muito tempo a equilibrar. Muito tempo mesmo.
> 
> E a minha pressão está mesmo com a pancadinha! Acabou de muda outra vez: 993,7hPa
> Duas vezes num espaço de 10minutos e em descida acentuada. Breakou!



Menos mal....pensava que tinha que ir trocar o aparelho.
A minha regista 1000.1, mas ainda não a calibrei como deve de ser...o que é certo é que tem vindo a descer..


----------



## Turista (19 Abr 2008 às 03:14)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Eu tenho a antiga estação do LIDL (a torre - lol), e a questão das marés nunca funcionou. Com a lua, tudo ok... mas a maré nada...
Ainda estava a pensar comprar a nova, mas acho que vou continuar mais uns tempos com a antiga e comprar daqui a uns tempos uma mais "pro".

No entanto estou satisfeito no geral com o funcionamento da estação. Por 19,90€ não poderia pedir mais


----------



## newborn (20 Abr 2008 às 13:09)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Olá e antes de mais, parabéns pelo excelente forum.
Também comprei a estação do lidl e, como me parece comum, não sintonizou sozinha! E segundo a página oficial da marca (http://www.inter-quartz.de/pt/4-LD1558.html) é só por a estação no mínimo 24h numa janela virada para Frankfurt que essa situação resolve-se!!!!!
Gostaria de saber se as vossas não fixam as imagens da previsão do tempo e do gráfico da pressão... é que a minha está constantemente a mudar as imagens alternadamente, sol e várias nuvens! será que está avaridada?!

Obrigado


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2008 às 13:19)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



newborn disse:


> Olá e antes de mais, parabéns pelo excelente forum.
> Também comprei a estação do lidl e, como me parece comum, não sintonizou sozinha! E segundo a página oficial da marca (http://www.inter-quartz.de/pt/4-LD1558.html) é só por a estação no mínimo 24h numa janela virada para Frankfurt que essa situação resolve-se!!!!!
> Gostaria de saber se as vossas não fixam as imagens da previsão do tempo e do gráfico da pressão... é que a minha está constantemente a mudar as imagens alternadamente, sol e várias nuvens! será que está avaridada?!
> 
> Obrigado


Bem vindo *newborn* mais um membro de Oeiras


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2008 às 13:35)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



newborn disse:


> Olá e antes de mais, parabéns pelo excelente forum.
> Também comprei a estação do lidl e, como me parece comum, não sintonizou sozinha! E segundo a página oficial da marca (http://www.inter-quartz.de/pt/4-LD1558.html) é só por a estação no mínimo 24h numa janela virada para Frankfurt que essa situação resolve-se!!!!!
> Gostaria de saber se as vossas não fixam as imagens da previsão do tempo e do gráfico da pressão... é que a minha está constantemente a mudar as imagens alternadamente, sol e várias nuvens! será que está avaridada?!
> 
> Obrigado



Olá newborn!
Bem-vindo ao fórum!

Eu fiz tudo manualmente. Desde as horas, data, latitude e longitude, à calibração da pressão e à definição da previsão do tempo.

A pressão podes ver aqui na estação do *fsl* também um membro desta casa:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IOEIRAS1

A previsão do tempo, eu coloquei inicialmente "chuva", e agora como a pressão está a subir a minha já indica previsão de sol e muitas nuvens!


----------



## newborn (20 Abr 2008 às 14:01)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Olá newborn!
> Bem-vindo ao fórum!
> 
> Eu fiz tudo manualmente. Desde as horas, data, latitude e longitude, à calibração da pressão e à definição da previsão do tempo.
> ...



Ah!!! Esse link é nice!  Só conhecia os do site do Inst Meteo. 
Eu também fiz tudo manualmente, menos a previsão do tempo!
Como é que fazes o ajuste da previsão do tempo? E em relação às barras e às imagens, estão fixas ou a mudar constantemente?


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2008 às 14:11)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



newborn disse:


> Ah!!! Esse link é nice!  Só conhecia os do site do Inst Meteo.
> Eu também fiz tudo manualmente, menos a previsão do tempo!
> Como é que fazes o ajuste da previsão do tempo? E em relação às barras e às imagens, estão fixas ou a mudar constantemente?



Imediatamente após o acerto da pressão, voltas a clicar em "pressure", o estado do tempo começa a piscar. Se carregares nos botões "+ºC F" e "-", consegues ver vários estados de tempo (sol, chuva, céu muito nublado..), e colocas o mais indicado. O meu agora prevê: "céu muito nublado", que é a tendência das próximas horas, uma vez que a pressão está a subir.

Em relação às barras da pressão, sim estão sempre a piscar, assim como as previsões do tempo têm animação.
Os gráficos da pressão mostram a evolução da pressão nas últimas 12h.

Só mais uma coisa. Vais reparar que vai ser dificil acertar a pressão às décimas. Principalmente agora que está instável. 
Mas não desistas.


----------



## newborn (20 Abr 2008 às 14:21)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Imediatamente após o acerto da pressão, voltas a clicar em "pressure", o estado do tempo começa a piscar. Se carregares nos botões "+ºC F" e "-", consegues ver vários estados de tempo (sol, chuva, céu muito nublado..), e colocas o mais indicado. O meu agora prevê: "céu muito nublado", que é a tendência das próximas horas, uma vez que a pressão está a subir.
> 
> Em relação às barras da pressão, sim estão sempre a piscar, assim como as previsões do tempo têm animação.
> Os gráficos da pressão mostram a evolução da pressão nas últimas 12h.
> ...



Ah ok  já percebi! 
Eu neste momento estou em coimbra, mas ao fim da tarde vou para oeiras, e depois digo os meus valores para perceber se está tudo a funcionar bem! Nomeadamente com as marés!

Obrigado pela disponibilidade.


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2008 às 15:18)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



newborn disse:


> Ah ok  já percebi!
> Eu neste momento estou em coimbra, mas ao fim da tarde vou para oeiras, e depois digo os meus valores para perceber se está tudo a funcionar bem! Nomeadamente com as marés!
> 
> Obrigado pela disponibilidade.



Oh, de nada!
O pessoal aqui, no que poder ajuda sempre!

Como te disse em relação à pressão é uma dor da cabeça, mas com paciência hás-de conseguir acertar. Eu estou neste momento com 1006,4hPa e a subir (acertei-a a última vez ontem à noite), e penso que seja um valor bastante aceitável comparando com as estações mais próximas de mim. Acho que tenho finalmente a estação Lidl a funcionar em pleno.

Em relação às marés, acho que é mesmo a grande falha desta gama de estações. A minha está pelo segundo dia consecutivo em TIDE HI. Esta maré cheia, dura e dura... (a não ser que Tide hi não queira dizer maré cheia).


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2008 às 15:34)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Em relação às marés, acho que é mesmo a grande falha desta gama de estações. A minha está pelo segundo dia consecutivo em TIDE HI. Esta maré cheia, dura e dura... (a não ser que Tide hi não queira dizer maré cheia).



Se calhar está para haver algum tsunami


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2008 às 16:47)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Pois eu penso que não quer dizer maré cheia até porque não conheço o termo maré media  e mudou assim que mudou para lua cheia por isso tem a ver com a lua a presão tem me dado cabo da cabeça para a calibrar correctamente


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2008 às 17:04)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



miguel disse:


> Pois eu penso que não quer dizer maré cheia até porque não conheço o termo maré media  e mudou assim que mudou para lua cheia por isso tem a ver com a lua a presão tem me dado cabo da cabeça para a calibrar correctamente



Pois.. eu também já pensei nisso! TIDE MID não me diz absolutamente nada
Bem, daqui a uns dias, já veremos se muda quando a lua começar a decrescer.

Quanto à pressão, eu adoptei o sistema de acertar e deixa-la divagar umas doze horas, para completar aquele ciclo dos gráficos. E após 36h nesse sistema, penso ter encontrado finalmente o valor certo. Pelo menos o erro parece agora ser inferior à unidade. Logo quando me deitar volto a corrigir as décimas de pressão, caso veja que é necessário


----------



## LUPER (20 Abr 2008 às 18:42)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

A minha estação continua a falhar na pressao , acho que a vou trocar assim


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2008 às 18:52)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



LUPER disse:


> A minha estação continua a falhar na pressao , acho que a vou trocar assim



Mas falha muito?

A minha está agora com 1008,4hPa (Portela com 1008,7hPa e Queluz com 1008,0hPa).

Faz como eu disse, acerta agora e deixa passar aquele ciclo das 12h.


----------



## oni (20 Abr 2008 às 20:24)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Boa tarde a todos.

Antes de mais, Parabéns e os meus sinceros agradecimentos, em primeiro lugar aos criadores e dinamizadores deste Forum, extensivos a todos aqueles que nele participam. Acreditem que já recorria a estes forums e visitava os links nele indicados antes de comprar uma estação(zita) metereológica. 

Com efeito, também eu adquiri uma destas estações "Lidl" que... não "sincronizou", isto é, tive de manualmente, inserir data, hora e Cidade!
Reconheceu rapidamente o sensor exterior, indicando temperatura e humidade exteriores, mas... mais nada!
Nem a hora nem a data da estação se acertaram "autometicamente" e isto depois de mais de duas horas ligado...
Depois de manualmente inserir as infos necessárias... 
Também comigo a maré (Tide) está permanentemente em preia-mar (Cheia=High).

A caixa indica expressamente (no seu exterior):
 "(...) hora do nascer e pôr-do-sol, indicação das marés, iluminação"

Ora, a fase da lua está certa (para já) porque a lua está cheia e só dentro de dias, descobrirei se funciona, isto porque, à hora que liguei a estação ontem, dia 19, (por volta das 15h) também a maré estava cheia, por isso achei q estava tudo OK. Só passadas 8 horas me apercebi que a maré continuava "Tide High" quando deveria ter passado por "Med" e estar nessa momento em "Low".

http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-mares.php

Hoje, com tempo, Já lhe retirei e troquei as pilhas, já a re-re-reiniciei e o resultado mantém-se.
Haverá alguma hipótese de manualmente - trocar/definir a maré, como se faz  em relação à cidade?
Quando o aparelho calcula a fase lunar, demorando uns segundos após indicação da cidade,; é aí que devera calcular a maré?

Algum dos possuidores desta estação tem essa função a "funcionar"?
É que, fundamental ou não, era algo que vinha anunciado nos diferentes idiomas, que era publicitado pelo Lidl ("fases lunar e indicação das marés") e não me parece que esteja a funcionar neste(s) modelo(s).

Grato pela atenção.


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2008 às 20:43)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



oni disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Antes de mais, Parabéns e os meus sinceros agradecimentos, em primeiro lugar aos criadores e dinamizadores deste Forum, extensivos a todos aqueles que nele participam. Acreditem que já recorria a estes forums e visitava os links nele indicados antes de comprar uma estação(zita) metereológica.
> 
> ...



Olá oni! 
Bem-vindo ao fórum!

Pois, após a indicação da Latitude e Longitude, acho que a estação calcula a hora do nascer e pôr do sol, a fase da lua e nada mais.
Penso que todos nos queixamos do mesmo. No entanto o *miguel* alertou para algo que pode fazer algum sentido. Antes de ontem a estação indicava Lua Quarto Crescente e Tide Mid, e assim que mudou para Lua cheia mudou também para Tide hi. Não terá isso a ver com a Lua? é que penso que todos estamos com problemas de marés!

No entanto esta estação trás uma funcionalidade que não estava no catálogo da estação e que o *Vince* aqui enunciou 
Esta nossa estação não era suposto medir a humidade exterior e afinal mede!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Abr 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



oni disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Antes de mais, Parabéns e os meus sinceros agradecimentos, em primeiro lugar aos criadores e dinamizadores deste Forum, extensivos a todos aqueles que nele participam. Acreditem que já recorria a estes forums e visitava os links nele indicados antes de comprar uma estação(zita) metereológica.
> 
> ...



Boa noite Oni!
Relativamente à questão das marés, e uma vez que todos se queixam do mesmo, para além da boa explicação que o André já te deu, só tenho a acrescentar que, pelo sim, pelo não, enviei um mail para os fabricantes dos produto, a fim de esclarecerem essa questão. Assim que me derem resposta, coloco-a aqui para todos a conhecerem.

Quanto ao resto, parece-me que para este preço, a máquina até não está mal!!!


----------



## Turista (21 Abr 2008 às 00:48)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Como já tinha referido não estava a pensar adquirir esta estação, mas passei no LIDL só pela curiosidade  e gostei do que vi, pelo baixo preço. Como a minha outra estação não apresenta a pressão nem a humidade no exterior, decidi comprar a nova e a velha fica em Aveiro em casa dos meus pais.

Ao nivel do funcionamento, tudo ok, detecção do sensor, sincronização, pressão (muito proxima da do Cabo Carvoeiro), etc... A unica questão tem a ver com a maré como mencionaram. Já na anterior estação do LIDL essa função nunca funcionou, nem dá para configurar...

Todavia será interessante se o fabricante responder ao ecobcg. Ficamos à espera! 

Abraços!


----------



## oni (21 Abr 2008 às 01:38)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Antes de mais, 
MUITO OBRIGADO pela 'recepção' e pelas vossas amáveis respostas! 

Na verdade, a ideia de enviar um mail, é ÓPTIMA!!!

Na verdade, quando liguei a estação, ela "assumiu" HAM (Hamburgo) como cidade. Será q se tivesse mantido essa localização a "maré" teria mudado?

Assim que tiver umas horitas, ainda faço a experiência.
Desligo-a e volto a ligá-la sem fazer mais do q acertar as horas, pq isso, também ela nunca fez "sozinha".

Claro que é estética na minha opinião) e tem MUITA piada ver as indicações que possui ( e estou à espera que funcione a indicação lunar, porque essa nunca mudou, mas está certa). Até agora, estou a gostar, mas...
... então lá para o Verão vou ter ainda mais pena que não tenha as indicações prometidas das marés!

Até Breve,
Obrigado por Tudo!


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Abr 2008 às 15:06)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Pois.. eu também já pensei nisso! TIDE MID não me diz absolutamente nada
> Bem, daqui a uns dias, já veremos se muda quando a lua começar a decrescer.
> 
> Quanto à pressão, eu adoptei o sistema de acertar e deixa-la divagar umas doze horas, para completar aquele ciclo dos gráficos. E após 36h nesse sistema, penso ter encontrado finalmente o valor certo. Pelo menos o erro parece agora ser inferior à unidade. Logo quando me deitar volto a corrigir as décimas de pressão, caso veja que é necessário



Olá! não tenho esta nova estação do Lidl mas sim a anterior. A parte que diz respeito ás marés penso que seja só indicativa da amplitude das mesmas num dado momento. Ou seja: todos sabemos que com lua cheia e lua nova a amplitude das marés (a altura mínima com baixa-mar e máxima com preia-mar) são maiores do que em fases de quarto crescente ou minguante. Daí o termo "Marés Vivas" (não tem a ver com a Pamela Anderson, não). Com Lua Cheia/Lua Nova as marés enchem muito e esvaziam também bastante. Nos solsticios e equinócios esta situação é ainda mais evidente, penso eu. 
 Estas estações apenas indicam se naquele momento e com aquela fase lunar a amplitude é grande, daí "Tide High" ou pequena "Tide Low". assim a indicação de marés só muda de acordo com as fases da lua e não sempre que a maré enche e vaza. 
 De qualquer forma há um ditado que diz: "Com Lua Cheia, maré cheia ás duas e meia" (se não é assim é parecido), ou seja quando está lua cheia ou lua nova pode-se contar com maré cheia por volta das 14:30h sendo a maré vazia por volta das 8:00 da manhã. Depois vai avançando cerca de uma hora por dia. 
 A minha estação tem é um problemazito com as horas: de vez em quando passa-se e muda as horas á toa. Não sei onde vai buscar a informação horária mas deve ser como a do RDS dos rádios: ás vezes nã tem nexo nenhum.
 E pronto, penso que seja assim mas se não concordarem, digam


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2008 às 15:47)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



Jota 21 disse:


> Olá! não tenho esta nova estação do Lidl mas sim a anterior. A parte que diz respeito ás marés penso que seja só indicativa da amplitude das mesmas num dado momento. Ou seja: todos sabemos que com lua cheia e lua nova a amplitude das marés (a altura mínima com baixa-mar e máxima com preia-mar) são maiores do que em fases de quarto crescente ou minguante. Daí o termo "Marés Vivas" (não tem a ver com a Pamela Anderson, não). Com Lua Cheia/Lua Nova as marés enchem muito e esvaziam também bastante. Nos solsticios e equinócios esta situação é ainda mais evidente, penso eu.
> Estas estações apenas indicam se naquele momento e com aquela fase lunar a amplitude é grande, daí "Tide High" ou pequena "Tide Low". assim a indicação de marés só muda de acordo com as fases da lua e não sempre que a maré enche e vaza.
> De qualquer forma há um ditado que diz: "Com Lua Cheia, maré cheia ás duas e meia" (se não é assim é parecido), ou seja quando está lua cheia ou lua nova pode-se contar com maré cheia por volta das 14:30h sendo a maré vazia por volta das 8:00 da manhã. Depois vai avançando cerca de uma hora por dia.
> A minha estação tem é um problemazito com as horas: de vez em quando passa-se e muda as horas á toa. Não sei onde vai buscar a informação horária mas deve ser como a do RDS dos rádios: ás vezes nã tem nexo nenhum.
> E pronto, penso que seja assim mas se não concordarem, digam



Olá Jota21

Antes de mais, parabéns! Passei agora pelo tópico dos Aniversários e vi que fizeste anos há dois dias

Pois, eu acho que deve ser mesmo como tu dizes. Deve ter a ver com a amplitude e não necessariamente a que horas vai estar maré cheia ou vazia.
Em relação ao problema das horas, não sei se puseste GMT+1. Foi o que eu pus e não me tem alterado nada!


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Abr 2008 às 15:56)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Mais uma vez obrigado! 
 Pois, parece que qualquer dia tenho que investir numa estação a sério como algumas que por aqui conhecemos com ligação á net em tempo real e tudo. 
 Em relação ás horas da estação não é importante, não a uso como relógio. Só não sei é se além de ter as horas erradas a data estará correcta. Isso pode alterar as luas e marés. Quando chegar a casa verifico.


----------



## newborn (21 Abr 2008 às 18:06)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

E o prometido é devido!
Tal como disse ontem, hoje já estou em oeiras e já posso adiantar alguns valores recolhidos pela estação!

Depois de ter calibrado ontem a pressão, agora tenho o valor de 1019,0 mb (sendo o de referência 1018,7 mb)
Temperatura exterior 18,0 ºC (referência 17,4 ºC)
Humidade 56% (referência 56%)

Nada mau!!!! 

Ah, usei como referência o site: www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IOEIRAS1
e
http://www.meteooeiras.com/


----------



## Turista (22 Abr 2008 às 01:05)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

No que respeita à questão das marés, a explicação do Jota parece interessante... vamos a ver se com a "mudança" da lua, a indicação "muda" 
Abraços!


----------



## newborn (22 Abr 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Nova actualização:
temp: 18,0 (ref 17,8)
humidade: 71% (ref 72%)
pressão: 1020,8 (ref 1020,9)

Estou espantado!!! 

Ps: à noite acho que tenho valores superiores de temp e inferiores de humidade... Será do sítio de onde tenho o sensor? Vou fazer mais umas experiências!!!


----------



## manchester (22 Abr 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*









Boa noite,

Ontem decidi ir ao Plus procurar também uma estação meteorológica....Encontrei esta....era a única que lá havia 
O preço que paguei por ela foram 12€ 

Saudações meteorológicas


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2008 às 21:21)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



manchester disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ontem decidi ir ao Plus procurar também uma estação meteorológica....Encontrei esta....era a única que lá havia
> O preço que paguei por ela foram 12€
> ...



*12€???*


Estou a sentir-me roubado


----------



## ecobcg (22 Abr 2008 às 22:54)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Pessoal, gostava da vossa opinião sobre a localização do sensor exterior que eu adoptei.
Construi um abrigo caseiro, mas gostava de ouvir as vossas criticas













A varanda está virada a norte, apanha só um pouquinho de sol entre as 8h e as 9h.


----------



## newborn (22 Abr 2008 às 23:17)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



ecobcg disse:


> Pessoal, gostava da vossa opinião sobre a localização do sensor exterior que eu adoptei.
> Construi um abrigo caseiro, mas gostava de ouvir as vossas criticas
> 
> 
> ...



Que grande aparato!!!  
Eu também tenho um problema semelhante! O sítio onde tenho o sensor deve fazer um pouco de estufa e tenho, em média, 2ºC acima da referência (com excepção das horas a meio da tarde!).
Vou continuar a experimentar diferentes sítios...

O conselho que te dou é procurares um site com os valores de referência da tua zona e procurares colocar o sensor de forma a te aproximares dos mesmos.

Mas continuo a pensar que a relação qualidade/preço deste artigo é muito boa! Mas não tão boa quanto a da estação do manchester!!!


----------



## Minho (22 Abr 2008 às 23:23)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



ecobcg disse:


> Pessoal, gostava da vossa opinião sobre a localização do sensor exterior que eu adoptei.
> Construi um abrigo caseiro, mas gostava de ouvir as vossas criticas
> 
> A varanda está virada a norte, apanha só um pouquinho de sol entre as 8h e as 9h.



Bela engenhoca!

Se está virada a norte para um apartamento já é um excelente começo em termos de medições de temperatura. E uma vez que está virada a norte, não estará nunca exposta às grandes intempéries, talvez fazer uns furitos na parte vertical do abrigo par deixar passar mais ar....


----------



## Minho (22 Abr 2008 às 23:25)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



manchester disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ontem decidi ir ao Plus procurar também uma estação meteorológica....Encontrei esta....era a única que lá havia
> O preço que paguei por ela foram 12€
> ...



 
Espectacular essa estação tem um belo aspecto. Medição de pressão, humidade exterior por apenas 12€ acho que vale a pena dar um salto ao Plus daqui de Braga a ver se sobra alguma coisa. Será que começou a guerra das estações meteorológicas entre o LIDL e o Plus ??


----------



## oni (23 Abr 2008 às 00:44)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Caros "Colegas":

Seguindo a sugestão aqui lançada, também eu enviei um mail para support@inter-quartz.de <support@inter-quartz.de>

e confirmaram que a indicação "Tide" NÃO corresponde À descrição diária da maré, mas SIM à sua amplitude.

Daí referirem que ela se deverá manter aproximadamente 
5 Dias em High /  (Lua Cheia & Lua Nova)
5 Dias em Low / (Quarto Crescente & Quarto Minguante)
20 Dias em Med

Não posso esconder que estava muito contente a imaginar-me a saber muito bem que maré é que iria encontrar na praia qdo chegassem as férias...

Mas, de resto, estou satisfeito com este novo "brinquedo" e estou a achar MUITO interessante este "mundo" da metereologia!

Junto deixo-vos a resposta que recebi de um Sr. que se identificou como Phillip Harris e que me respondeu diariamente, 1º para dizer que n~estava à espera de resposta do Dep. Técnico e que me comunicaria a sua resposta no dia seguinte (HOJE), o que - efectivamente - fez.

Muito Obrigado pelas "Boas-Vindas", pelas respostas e sugestões que se revelaram tão sensatas e acertadas.
Bem Hajam!

Até Breve,
Obrigado por Tudo!



> Dear Mr. Manuel,
> 
> our engineer is not in today so I cannot ask him at the moment. He wrote 
> me an email with the following:
>> If you want to check the TIDE function is workable or not, please 
>> change the date and check the moonphase, if full moon and new moon the 
>> TIDE should be high, if first quarter and last quarter the TIDE should 
>> be low.
>>
>> Please note that in month the TIDE is approximately : 5 days is Low
>> 5 days is High
>> 20 days is Mid
> I will try to get additional information for you tommorrow.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Phillip


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2008 às 01:08)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Está então resolvida a questão das marés

Bem, temos de nos aguentar à bronca com as amplitudes.
Temos de ver o lado positivo, ao menos tem humidade exterior, que não era suposto


----------



## Turista (24 Abr 2008 às 00:36)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Alguém sabe como desligar o "bip bip" irritante sempre que se mexe nos butões??


Em relação à estação LIDL, estou "marabilhado"... Moro a 800 metros da estação do IM, e tenho reparado que a leitura da pressão e das minimas é impecável!! Ao nivel da máxima há diferenças, mas isso deve-se a não ter uma radiation shield...

Os 24,99€ foram bem empregues!!


----------



## rufer (24 Abr 2008 às 17:21)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Boas. Comprei uma OREGON no plus, (quando puder ponho aqui a foto). o meu problema é que não consigo sintonizar a estação com o sensor exterior. Aparentemente tudo funciona bem. O sensor emite a luzinha de 45 em 45 segundos. Só que já estive ligado para aí umas 10 horas e a estação não encontra o sensor. Alguém tem uma igual. Se não me engano o preço foi 19,99€. 
Outra coisa. Como posso saber correctamente a altitude a que me encontro. É que a estação pede isso para calcular correctamente a pressão.


----------



## dgstorm (25 Abr 2008 às 00:31)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



rufer disse:


> Boas. Comprei uma OREGON no plus, (quando puder ponho aqui a foto). o meu problema é que não consigo sintonizar a estação com o sensor exterior. Aparentemente tudo funciona bem. O sensor emite a luzinha de 45 em 45 segundos. Só que já estive ligado para aí umas 10 horas e a estação não encontra o sensor. Alguém tem uma igual. Se não me engano o preço foi 19,99€.
> Outra coisa. Como posso saber correctamente a altitude a que me encontro. É que a estação pede isso para calcular correctamente a pressão.



Vais ao google earth !


----------



## Turista (25 Abr 2008 às 01:34)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

ninguém sabe mesmo tirar o bip bip irritante de quando se mexe nos butões da estão do LIDL???


----------



## dgstorm (25 Abr 2008 às 14:51)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



Turista disse:


> ninguém sabe mesmo tirar o bip bip irritante de quando se mexe nos butões da estão do LIDL???



Abres a estação e tiras a 'coluna' !


----------



## Turista (25 Abr 2008 às 15:26)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



dgstorm disse:


> Abres a estação e tiras a 'coluna' !


----------



## rufer (25 Abr 2008 às 19:58)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



dgstorm disse:


> Vais ao google earth !



Realmente, era bastante simples.Obrigado. Já está resolvido.


----------



## Thomar (26 Abr 2008 às 19:51)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



rufer disse:


> Boas. Comprei uma OREGON no plus, (quando puder ponho aqui a foto). o meu problema é que não consigo sintonizar a estação com o sensor exterior. Aparentemente tudo funciona bem. O sensor emite a luzinha de 45 em 45 segundos. Só que já estive ligado para aí umas 10 horas e a estação não encontra o sensor. Alguém tem uma igual. Se não me engano o preço foi 19,99€.
> Outra coisa. Como posso saber correctamente a altitude a que me encontro. É que a estação pede isso para calcular correctamente a pressão.



Eu tenho uma estação Oregon Scientific BAR310HG comprada no Plus de Abrantes em Outubro ou Novembro, a tua é igual a essa? Se sim todas as dúvidas que tiveres sobre essa estação é só perguntar!


----------



## dgstorm (28 Abr 2008 às 12:14)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Em relação à estação do Lidl para ver a maxima e a minima da temperatura carrega-se em max/min, mas o resultados que dao são o que ? A maxima do dia e a minima ? É que por exemplo na outra mais antiga, a 'torre' podia-se definir se queriamos a maxima e minima do dia ou a maxima e minima da semana, nesta nao sei se dá para fazer isso... se alguem souber fazer agradecia ajuda !


----------



## dgstorm (29 Abr 2008 às 21:05)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Nao querendo ser chato... ninguem sabe mesmo ?


----------



## ecobcg (29 Abr 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



dgstorm disse:


> Nao querendo ser chato... ninguem sabe mesmo ?



Oi.
Pelo que já estive a ver na minha, as temperaturas máx e min que a estação dá, são as registadas desde sempre pela estação. Agora, tens a opção de carregando no botão "memory" durante alguns segundos, ele apaga os registos max e min até ai efectuados. Portanto, para tirares os extremos do dia, podes utilizar este método todos os dias e à mesma hora (eu costumo fazer às 00h00 de cada dia).


----------



## dgstorm (29 Abr 2008 às 22:25)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



ecobcg disse:


> Oi.
> Pelo que já estive a ver na minha, as temperaturas máx e min que a estação dá, são as registadas desde sempre pela estação. Agora, tens a opção de carregando no botão "memory" durante alguns segundos, ele apaga os registos max e min até ai efectuados. Portanto, para tirares os extremos do dia, podes utilizar este método todos os dias e à mesma hora (eu costumo fazer às 00h00 de cada dia).



Pois... eu tambem ja tinha pensado nisso ! Obrigado !


----------



## Turista (30 Abr 2008 às 02:22)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



dgstorm disse:


> Nao querendo ser chato... ninguem sabe mesmo ?



concordo com o que o ecobcg diz...
O que eu faço é o reset, anoto as max e minimas do dia e novo reset...


----------



## diogo (8 Mai 2008 às 23:31)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Quando acerto a pressão na estação do LIDL, com os dados do freemeteo, passado 3 ou 4 horas já tem 1 hPa de diferença! E a previsão meteorológica está no nublado à uns 5 dias , pois baseia-se muito à base da pressão.
Dados actuais:
Pressão: 1014.3hPa
Pôr do sol: 20:34
Nascer do sol: 6:31
Fase da lua: Uma parte branca (quarto crescente)
Maré: Tide Mid  
Já agora os membros de aqui perto vejam se têm situação semelhante

P.S: No dia em que comprei a estação deixei-a cair (mas ainda trabalha) e deixei também cair o sensor lá fora... está rachado Na outra que tive do LIDL quando caiu pela primeira vez estragou-se logo!


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2008 às 07:59)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



diogo disse:


> Já agora os membros de aqui perto vejam se têm situação semelhante



Sim, eu tenho uma situação muito semelhante.
Quanto à pressão, demora tanto a actualizar que acabo por nem ligar. Só faço uso da humidade e da temperatura ao nível da comparação.


----------



## ct1dov (25 Mai 2008 às 20:06)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



••®™•• disse:


> Menos mal....pensava que tinha que ir trocar o aparelho.
> A minha regista 1000.1, mas ainda não a calibrei como deve de ser...o que é certo é que tem vindo a descer..



Boa tarde 

Comprei uma LD 1558 no Lidl. Não consigo alterar o parametro ALTITUDE logo a pressão atmosferica não bate certo.
Pode-me ajudar / ensinar a alterar os dados da altitude ?

Grato

Beltrao


----------



## diogo (26 Mai 2008 às 11:31)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Sim, eu tenho uma situação muito semelhante.
> Quanto à pressão, demora tanto a actualizar que acabo por nem ligar. Só faço uso da humidade e da temperatura ao nível da comparação.



3 semanas depois parece que consegui calibrá-la mais ou menos bem...
A Oregon tem 1010hPa, e a do LIDL 1009.7hPa!

Dados da estação do Lidl:

Previsão Meteorológica: Chuva
Pressão Atmosférica: 1009.7 hPa
Fase da Lua: Quarto Minguante (metade branco e metade preto)
Indicação da Maré: Tide Lo
Nascer so Sol: 6:16
Pôr do Sol: 20:51
Temperatura Exterior: 17.2ºC
Temperatura Interior: 18.8ºC
Humidade Exterior: 74%
Humidade Interior: 80%


----------



## ct1dov (26 Mai 2008 às 20:09)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Boa noite
Comprei uma igual, mas não consigo alterar o parametro altitude. Pode-me ajudar ?
Obrigado
Beltrao


vitamos disse:


> Para quem esteja interessado numa estação básica para registo de temperaturas e pressão as lojas lidl apresentam mais uma promoção interessante a partir de dia 17:
> 
> http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20080417.p.Estacao_meteorologica
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2008 às 20:31)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



ct1dov disse:


> Boa noite
> Comprei uma igual, mas não consigo alterar o parametro altitude. Pode-me ajudar ?
> Obrigado
> Beltrao



Olá!

Parametro altitude?
Acho que só podes mudar o parametro da pressão. Tens de a calibrar de acordo com a estação mais proxima de ti. Vais ter é de ter um pouco de paciencia. Poderás demorar alguns dias até que esta fique perfeitamente calibrada!

Forte da Casa é em Vila Franca de Xira, não é?
Se calhar é melhor ajustares por Lisboa, que neste momento está com 1009,7hPa 

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08536.html


----------



## Thomar (26 Mai 2008 às 22:30)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Parametro altitude?
> Acho que só podes mudar o parametro da pressão. Tens de a calibrar de acordo com a estação mais proxima de ti. Vais ter é de ter um pouco de paciencia. Poderás demorar alguns dias até que esta fique perfeitamente calibrada!
> ...



*AnDré*, quando o *ct1dov* se refere ao _*parametro altitude*_ é porque maior parte das estações metereológicas acessíveis (menos de 30 euros) sejam elas de que marca forem (lidl, oregon scientific, ou outras) em que para ajustares correctamente a pressão atmosférica (seja em hpa's ou mb's), necessitas de ajustar o parametro altitude que está directamente associado á pressão atmosférica, ou se preferirem, exactamente o contrário.

Basta ver o meu caso, em que para eu ter aqui em Lisboa os valores correctos de pressão atmosférica (ou o mais próximo possível) tenho a minha estação calibrada com uma altitude inferior a 30 metros do que estou na realidade. 

No entanto concordo contigo, quando dizes que ajustar a estação pessoal à estação oficial mais próxima te indicará uma valor de pressão atmosférica mais correcta. 

Pronto este texto todo, só para dizer que a altitude (na estação metereológica amadora) interessa para termos uma pressão atmosférica correcta. 

_P.S. Corrigam-se se eu estiver enganado!?_


----------



## newborn (26 Mai 2008 às 22:30)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Boa noite,

depois de mais de um mês de experiência, venho fazer um balanço à performance da estação. Entretanto construi um "radiation shield" manual, conforme está exposto noutra thread deste forum (http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...cao-radiation-shield-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html) e melhorou de facto a exactidão dos resultados obtidos.

Assim, neste momento, obtenho os valores de pressão, temperatura e humidade com um grau de precisão bastante razoável, pensando que se trata de um estação de 25€!! Contudo, a previsão do tempo ainda não se alterou de sol e nuvens!!! Começo mesmo a pensar que terá algum problema... compreendo que a previsão deverá basear-se nos valores da variação da pressão atmosférica e, esta tem variado pouco (+/- 1010 hPa), mas será que tendo chovendo tanto, não deveria ter mudado a previsão?!

Gostava de saber se mais alguém tem o mesmo problema...


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2008 às 22:55)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



Thomar disse:


> *AnDré*, quando o *ct1dov* se refere ao _*parametro altitude*_ é porque maior parte das estações metereológicas acessíveis (menos de 30 euros) sejam elas de que marca forem (lidl, oregon scientific, ou outras) em que para ajustares correctamente a pressão atmosférica (seja em hpa's ou mb's), necessitas de ajustar o parametro altitude que está directamente associado á pressão atmosférica, ou se preferirem, exactamente o contrário.
> 
> Basta ver o meu caso, em que para eu ter aqui em Lisboa os valores correctos de pressão atmosférica (ou o mais próximo possível) tenho a minha estação calibrada com uma altitude inferior a 30 metros do que estou na realidade.
> 
> ...



Tens toda a razão *Thomar*
O problema é que o único modo de acertar o valor da pressão desta estação Lidl, é regular a própria pressão. E nada melhor do que regular por estações mais próximas que sabemos que estão bem calibradas.

Eu pelo menos ainda não descobri nenhuma forma de pôr a minha altitude na estação. Penso que ela não tenha essa funcionalidade.
Daí ter de recorrer à regulação da pressão de forma manual.


*newborn*,

Em relação à tua questão, e respondendo a partir da experiência que tenho com a minha estação, a minha previsão de tempo tem variado, mas não da forma mais correcta. Por acaso agora até prevê chuva. Como disseste, a previsão fundamenta-se na pressão. Se a pressão descer muito e estação prevê chuva, se subir, a estação prevê Sol. Pelo menos meios a muita ou pouca nebulosidade.

O grande problema desta estação, é, a meu ver, o grande espaço de tempo que demora a actualizar a pressão. Eu pelo menos, nunca vejo a minha 100% de acordo com a estação da Portela em Lisboa, pela qual tenho tentado regular. Mas também já desisti
Está com um valor aproximado (ora mais, ora menos). Isto porque nunca sei se a pressão que estou a ver é a que agora, ou de há 1 ou 2horas atrás.


----------



## newborn (26 Mai 2008 às 23:07)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Tens toda a razão *Thomar*
> O problema é que o único modo de acertar o valor da pressão desta estação Lidl, é regular a própria pressão. E nada melhor do que regular por estações mais próximas que sabemos que estão bem calibradas.
> 
> Eu pelo menos ainda não descobri nenhuma forma de pôr a minha altitude na estação. Penso que ela não tenha essa funcionalidade.
> ...



Realmente o facto da pressão só actualizar de hora a hora torna-se chato!!! A minha actualiza à hora certa mais 3 minutos!!! Mas como tenho uma referência que actualiza os dados à hora certa mais 2 minutos, tudo bem  (http://www.meteooeiras.com/) e, assim consegui calibrá-la razoavelmente (neste momento: 1010.1 no site de referência e 1009.9 na minha), contudo apercebi-me que, quando a pressão está muito instável, a estação apresenta valores muito mais dispersos dos reais... acabando eventualmente por estabilizar! Mas será que já não se estará a pedir demais a uma estação de marca branca vendida por um supermercado alemão? 

Em relação às previsões... estou só a pensar... será que no verão vai continuar com sol e nuvens, como está sempre?!  

Cumprimentos!


----------



## newborn (26 Mai 2008 às 23:13)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Ah, só para mostrar a minha obra de arte!!!! Ficou um pouco torto, mas funciona 

Ps: http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0005wg1.jpg


----------



## Thomar (26 Mai 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



newborn disse:


> Ah, só para mostrar a minha obra de arte!!!! Ficou um pouco torto, mas funciona
> 
> Ps: http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0005wg1.jpg




Não tá nada mal!!!


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2008 às 10:45)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



ct1dov disse:


> Boa noite
> Comprei uma igual, mas não consigo alterar o parametro altitude. Pode-me ajudar ?
> Obrigado
> Beltrao




Caro ct1dov:

A minha estação não é essa pelo que desconheço a opção altitude. Mas penso que uma hipótese será mesmo seguir o caminho que o André lhe indicou... Na minha estação LIDL não existe a opção de altitude pelo que tive de calibrar a pressão por uma estação de referência

*Newborn:* Nestes dias, na maior parte do tempo,  a minha previsão indicava apenas nuvens. Isto porque a pressão além de não ter baixado exageradamente, teve períodos de estabilidade. MAs por exemplo esta noite indicou e bem chuva. No entanto, verifica se a tua estação não tem um parâmetro de sensibilidade de previsão (a minha tem 3 escalas: pouco sensivel, normal e muito sensivel). no meu caso uso o perfil 2: normal.


----------



## albertosantos (29 Mai 2008 às 00:08)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Boas a todos.
Caros amigos, também comprei  a estação do LIDL, e ontem o sensor externo deixou de enviar dados para a estação, situação que poderá dever-se à distancia que está o sensor da estação e ao desgaste das pilhas, e então troquei as pilhas do sensor e da estação, só que ao fazer isso a estação perdeu todos os dados existentes e tive que reiniciar tudo de novo! 
Agora pergunto, será que cada vez que se muda de pilhas, temos que reiniciar tudo de novo? 
Um abraço.


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2008 às 00:14)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



albertosantos disse:


> Boas a todos.
> Caros amigos, também comprei  a estação do LIDL, e ontem o sensor externo deixou de enviar dados para a estação, situação que poderá dever-se à distancia que está o sensor da estação e ao desgaste das pilhas, e então troquei as pilhas do sensor e da estação, só que ao fazer isso a estação perdeu todos os dados existentes e tive que reiniciar tudo de novo!
> Agora pergunto, será que cada vez que se muda de pilhas, temos que reiniciar tudo de novo?
> Um abraço.



Olá *albertosantos*!
Desde já benvindo ao fórum!
Correcto e afirmativo. Sempre que tiramos as pilhas, a estação vai faz reset e temos de reiniciar tudo outra vez.
Quanto à distância, penso que a estação transmite dados até uma distância de cerda de 30metros em campo aberto. Com a presença de paredes e afins, a distância é bem menor.


----------



## vitamos (29 Mai 2008 às 09:58)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Olá *albertosantos*!
> Desde já benvindo ao fórum!
> Correcto e afirmativo. Sempre que tiramos as pilhas, a estação vai faz reset e temos de reiniciar tudo outra vez.
> Quanto à distância, penso que a estação transmite dados até uma distância de cerda de 30metros em campo aberto. Com a presença de paredes e afins, a distância é bem menor.



Apenas um acrescento que não sei se é valido para esse modelo de estação, mas que é para o meu. No manual de instruções diz que sempre que se perde o contacto entre sensor e estação é necessário ir ao sensor externo e carregar num botão no compartimento de pilhas para refazer a ligação! Ora isto torna-se uma dor de cabeça, caso não seja necessário trocar as pilhas e o sensor se encontre em local de difícl acesso ou com um abrigo que implique bastante trabalho de desmontagem e  nova montagem. Nestes casos, e se o modelo funcionar como a minha estação (lidl, modelo torre), basta aproximar a consola principal do sensor e aguardar alguns minutos... mais cedo ou mais tarde é estabelecido sinal! Um pequeno truque que facilita  e muito a vida...


----------



## albertosantos (29 Mai 2008 às 10:39)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



AnDré disse:


> Olá *albertosantos*!
> Desde já benvindo ao fórum!
> Correcto e afirmativo. Sempre que tiramos as pilhas, a estação vai faz reset e temos de reiniciar tudo outra vez.
> Quanto à distância, penso que a estação transmite dados até uma distância de cerda de 30metros em campo aberto. Com a presença de paredes e afins, a distância é bem menor.



Boas a todos, e desde de mais, agradeço as boas vindas.

Pois, a estação devia de ter alguma memoria, de modo que sempre que as pilhas fiquem gastas não termos que voltar a introduzir os dados todos de novo, por 25€ não se podia  pedir melhor, pelos preços médios de outras estações de marca, possivelmente melhores, o preço da do LIDL é muito bom para quem, como eu não é muito exigente nesta matéria!
Quanto ao sensor exterior não enviar dados para a estação, no site do fabricante diz:
Problema: 	No display nao aparece a temperatura externa.
Solucao: 	

   1. Coloque o sensor e a estação lado a lado.
   2. Pressione o botão "zZ-Channel" até soar um sinal.
   3. Pressione o botão amarelo "Reset" da parte posterior do sensor com um objecto pontiagudo até que a luz vermelha da frente do sensor comece a piscar.
   4. Dentro de 15 minutos a temperatura exterior aparecerá no mostrador da estação.
   5. Coloque a estação e o sensor nos locais desejados.
   6. Caso a temperatura exterior desapareça outra vez, coloque os aparelhos mais próximos um do outro e repita os passos 3 e 4 até conseguir receber o sinal sem interrupções.
Foi o que fiz e para já resolveu o problema, porque até tenho o sensor externo de facil acesso, senão seria mais complicado!
Um abraço


----------



## vitamos (29 Mai 2008 às 10:42)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



albertosantos disse:


> Boas a todos, e desde de mais, agradeço as boas vindas.
> 
> Pois, a estação devia de ter alguma memoria, de modo que sempre que as pilhas fiquem gastas não termos que voltar a introduzir os dados todos de novo, por 25€ não se podia  pedir melhor, pelos preços médios de outras estações de marca, possivelmente melhores, o preço da do LIDL é muito bom para quem, como eu não é muito exigente nesta matéria!
> Quanto ao sensor exterior não enviar dados para a estação, no site do fabricante diz:
> ...



Ainda bem!  

Então agora aguardamos os teus registos! Bem vindo a esta já enorme comunidade


----------



## albertosantos (6 Jun 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Caros amigos boa noite, queria saber que previsão de tempo está a indicar as vossas estações do Lidl 4-ld1558, porque  apesar de estar, e continuar a estar uns dias de sol a minha estação indica tempo nublado, acho que tem haver com a pressão, a minha tem estado à volta de 1017hpa, e temperatura acima dos 25cº.
Penso que só muda quando estiver uma pressão elevada. Mesmo com sol, mas se a pressão for baixa a previsão não muda! Estou certo ou errado?!
Um abraço a todos


----------



## AnDré (7 Jun 2008 às 13:14)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



albertosantos disse:


> Penso que só muda quando estiver uma pressão elevada. Mesmo com sol, mas se a pressão for baixa a previsão não muda! Estou certo ou errado?!
> Um abraço a todos



Está certo!

A previsão está directamente relacionada com a pressão.
À medida que a pressão sobe, as previsões da estação tendem a prever sol, e à medida que a pressão desce, a previsão tende a prever chuva.
Como a pressão ainda não está muito alta, a previsão da estação tende a apontar para sol com nuvens


----------



## diogo (8 Jun 2008 às 15:06)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Impressionante! De manhã tinha 1017.2 hPa (a previsão era de sol e céu limpo). Foi descendo a cerca de 1 hPa por hora, a previsão foi aumentando de nebulosidade, e agora, com 1011.4 hPa, prevê tempestade (chuva forte)! Vou a Salir ver se compro um chapéu de chuva


----------



## albertosantos (8 Jun 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*



diogo disse:


> Impressionante! De manhã tinha 1017.2 hPa (a previsão era de sol e céu limpo). Foi descendo a cerca de 1 hPa por hora, a previsão foi aumentando de nebulosidade, e agora, com 1011.4 hPa, prevê tempestade (chuva forte)! Vou a Salir ver se compro um chapéu de chuva



Pois, não nos podemos regular pela previsão da estação, as pressões andam muito baixas e temperaturas altas e bastante sol, mas por defeito os valores baixos da pressão vão fazer que a estação indique uma previsão errada. Ou a estação está mal projectada ou então o tempo anda todo baralhado, que até baralha as estações!
Será que os outros colegas que têm outros tipos de estações mais avançadas, também têm o mesmo problema?
Um abraço


----------



## TCB13 (27 Jun 2008 às 17:50)

*Re: Nova Estação do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários*

Boas a todos!

Comprei também uma estação metrológica no LIDL mas estou com problemas...

Quando a ligo ela tenta sincronizar a hora e não é capaz, mas infelizmente ás 3 da manha todos os dias ela tenta sincronizar e obtém uma hora errada, ficando uma hora adiantada da hora normal...

Será que tá a apanhar uma emissora espanhola? Como posso desactivar esta sincronização? No manual não explica...

A minha estação é esta:







Obrigado..


----------



## sopra_ti (25 Ago 2008 às 20:42)

*Estação Meteorológica (LIDL)*

Boas.

O Lidl irá ter à venda esta estação meteorológica:


----------



## Turista (28 Ago 2008 às 01:35)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica (LIDL)*

é uma das que tenho...
tem funcionado 5 estrelas...


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2008 às 11:13)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica (LIDL)*

É pena ser só no distrito de Lisboa...


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2008 às 11:22)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica (LIDL)*



Turista disse:


> é uma das que tenho...
> tem funcionado 5 estrelas...



A minha ate agora nao tem dado problemas


----------



## Jota 21 (28 Ago 2008 às 11:54)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica (LIDL)*

Tenho 2 do Lidl e nunca deram problemas (excepto um dos sensores exteriores que voou e caiu do 2º andar mas isso não é culpa do Lidl). É pena esta não ter aparecido há mais tempo pois parece melhor que as minhas, pelo menos tem indicação da pressão atmosférica que as minhas não teem. Acho que é de comprar embora haja outras melhores, claro, mas por este preço...


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2008 às 12:09)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica (LIDL)*

Algumas notas negativas referentes a essa estação:

- A indicação das marés é muito subjectiva. Não corresponde se hoje às 15h estará maré alta ou baixa, mas que, por exemplo, em Lua Cheia as marés têm maior amplitude, aparecendo um "high" no canto superior direito da estação, mesmo por cima da lua.

- A calibração da pressão é muito dificil, e de resultados nunca exactos, uma vez que a estação demora muito tempo a actualizar a pressão. Cerca de 1 hora, às vezes mais...

- A humidade exterior também demora um pouco a variar.


No entanto, e atendendo ao preço, não é uma má estação.


----------



## vitamos (4 Dez 2008 às 14:10)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*

Aos interessados, está disponível a partir do dia 11 uma nova estação meteorológica de baixo custo no LIDL, desta feita com pluviómetro e anemómetro:

_# Estação meteorológica + anemómetro;
# Mecanismo de precisão sem fios e com sensor de medição de vento e pluviómetro;
# Visor LCD iluminado e teclas ordenadas para fácil identificação;
# Alarme de tempo e função de armazenamento dos dados das condições meteorológicas;
# Funções: velocidade do vento, pluviosidade, barómetro, higrómetro e índice de calor e ponto de condensação;
# Alcance do sensor ca. de 25 m;
# Funciona a pilhas AA (não incluídas)_

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20081211.p.Estacao_meteorologica

*NOTA:* *Este artigo só está disponível nos seguintes distritos: Beja, Évora, Faro, Setúbal, concelhos de Coruche e Elvas.
*


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Dez 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*

Boas Tardes!

Também ando à procura de uma estação meteorologica, pois só tenho um termometro que me da a temperatura int/ext com fios. E essa estação do Lidl fico-me de olho, porque apesar de ser 59euros, o que custa sempre a dar, parece-me que está a um bom preço.

Alguem me pode dizer se vale mesmo a pena é deverá ser fiavel?

Nota de curiosidade: O que está mal, é que o pessoal do norte e centro(norte) tem de se delocar ao sul para adquiri este produto. 

Abraço!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 21:18)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



ac_cernax disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> Também ando à procura de uma estação meteorologica, pois só tenho um termometro que me da a temperatura int/ext com fios. E essa estação do Lidl fico-me de olho, porque apesar de ser 59euros, o que custa sempre a dar, parece-me que está a um bom preço.
> 
> ...



O LIDL costuma ter boas promoções e estações razoáveis.
Quanto à fiabilidade, penso que não há razões de queixa aqui no fórum. 
Repara que grande parte da fiabilidade dos sensores dependerá da correcta (ou não) instalação dos mesmos.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2008 às 16:29)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*

Estou a ponderar comprar aquela estação que o Lidl vai ter  para levar para a minha casa em Grândola  se comprar eu depois digo se valeu os 60€ ou não!


----------



## lsalvador (5 Dez 2008 às 16:33)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



miguel disse:


> Estou a ponderar comprar aquela estação que o Lidl vai ter  para levar para a minha casa em Grândola  se comprar eu depois digo se valeu os 60€ ou não!



Alguém sabe ou tem ideia se dá para ligar ao PC ?


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2008 às 16:40)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



lsalvador disse:


> Alguém sabe ou tem ideia se dá para ligar ao PC ?



Não sei a 100%! mas tenho quase a certeza que não dá


----------



## lsalvador (5 Dez 2008 às 16:55)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



miguel disse:


> Não sei a 100%! mas tenho quase a certeza que não dá



Também não acredito, mas quem sabe


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 17:28)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



lsalvador disse:


> Também não acredito, mas quem sabe



Também tenho sérias dúvidas.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Dez 2008 às 12:10)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*

Mais algumas dados e imagens da estação à venda a partir do dia 11 no Lidl


Parece que se chama: PROFESSIONAL  WEATHER STATION MF-053 



 Specifications: 

 -Average & gust Wind Speed in Beaufort, mph, m/s, km/h or knots 

 -High wind speed alarm setting 

 -Wind Direction with 16 resolutions 

 -Wind Chill temperature 

 -Low wind chill alarm setting 

 -Maximum & minimum wind speed & wind chill record 

 -Wireless anemometer *with built-in temperature & humidity sensor *W132G2 (included) 

 -Transmission range: 100 meter 

 -Daily, Weekly, Monthly & Total Rainfall measurement in mm & inch 

 -Historical rainfall bar chart display in days, weeks & months format 

 -Memory function to recall the current & past 6 days/ weeks/ months rainfall data 

 -Wireless rain gauge W064G1 (included); Transmission range: 70 meter 

 -Animated Weather Forecast (Sunny, Partly Cloudy, Cloudy, Rainy, Stormy) 


Additional Info: 

Product Size:  19 x 14.1 x 3cm 
Packing:  1PC / PRINTED BOX 
Meas:  2PCS/CTN/36.83 x 36.51 x 26.04cm 























Conforme destaco a negrito...alguém vai ter que improvisar um modelo especial de Radiation Shield dado que o sensor Temp/Humid. está junto com o anemómetro (naquela caixa?)


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2008 às 13:59)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*

Falta a ligação ao pc pois, pelo preço apresentado, até seria uma boa opção, para quem não exija muito em termos de fiabilidade, pois o sensor junto do anemómetro parece-me algo disparatado, pois para o anemómetro dar valores correctos tem que estar bem exposto e sem obstáculos, i.e., à chapa do sol, quando for o caso, pelo que os valores da temperatura, não poderão, sem o RS, ser os mais correctos..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 19:31)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



mr. phillip disse:


> (...) pois o sensor junto do anemómetro parece-me algo disparatado, pois para o anemómetro dar valores correctos tem que estar bem exposto e sem obstáculos, i.e., à chapa do sol, quando for o caso, pelo que os valores da temperatura, não poderão, sem o RS, ser os mais correctos (...)



Sim, acho de uma alarvice impressionante fabricar assim uma estação, sem um sensor de temperatura e humidade separado dos outros.
É inconcebível que se fabrique uma coisa que, à partida, nunca terá uma fiabilidade aceitável, nem compreendo os motivos que levam os fabricantes a conceber assim os produtos.

Será ignorância, puro desconhecimento da parte deles em relação à correcta colocação dos sensores ou como justificam que isto aconteça ? 
Eu simplesmente não compreendo este tipo de coisas porque, na verdade, não se justificam.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2008 às 22:49)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*

Amanhã ainda vou dar um salto ao Lidl para ver a estação, mas provavelmente não a vou comprar, em função do que já aqui foi dito em relação a esta...
Mas às vezes há surpresas, já não seria a primeira vez que o que está no catálogo não coincide com o que está exposto, e às vezes para melhor


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Dez 2008 às 23:02)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*

Boas!

Bem pelo que li até agora aqui no forum a estação meteorologica do Lidl nao é lá grande coisa... Tava decidido a comprar, visto eu só ter um termometro digital in/out sem registo de min e max, mas agora desencorajou-me um bocado. E que pelo menos a temperatura ser fiavel para mim é fundamental.
Mas ter o a indicador da velocidade do vento e pluviosidade era algo que tambem gostaria de dispor. E por 60€ era um luxo.
Agora fiquei com um dilema para resolver. 

Se conseguirem ajudar a decidir... Agradecia...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



ac_cernax disse:


> Mas ter o a indicador da velocidade do vento e pluviosidade era algo que tambem gostaria de dispor. E por 60€ era um luxo.
> Agora fiquei com um dilema para resolver.
> 
> Se conseguirem ajudar a decidir... Agradecia...



A minha sincera opinião é que, se o sensor ficar onde nós suspeitamos, o dinheiro que darás pela estação acabará por ir para o lixo, pois os dados não te servirão de nada.
Se, pelo contrário, o sensor da temperatura e humidade estiver separado do anemómetro, óptimo. 
Esta é a minha opinião, mas claro que tu é que decides; por vezes o barato sai caro e neste caso ficas com uma estação só para medir o vento, já que o resto não te servirá para nada.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Dez 2008 às 23:48)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A minha sincera opinião é que, se o sensor ficar onde nós suspeitamos, o dinheiro que darás pela estação acabará por ir para o lixo, pois os dados não te servirão de nada.
> Se, pelo contrário, o sensor da temperatura e humidade estiver separado do anemómetro, óptimo.
> Esta é a minha opinião, mas claro que tu é que decides; por vezes o barato sai caro e neste caso ficas com uma estação só para medir o vento, já que o resto não te servirá para nada.



Em primeiro lugar obrigado pela tua opinião.

Sim, és capaz de ter razão. Se calhar vou ficar é mesmo à espera de mais informações que o pessoal possa dar quando estiver à venda... E depois logo decido, se for melhor do que se pensa vou tentar comprar, se ainda houver muito bem, se nao, procura-se alternativas.  É que gostava mesmo de adquirir uma coisa como essa, e agora meti isso na cabeça, quem é que me tira. 

Por isso quem tiver opurtunidade de tar com um exemplar na mão, não se esqueça de partilhar informações. Ou se aparecer alguma coisa do genero noutro sitio, igual. Acho que o pessoal agradeçe.


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2008 às 23:52)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*

Mas essa caixinha onde está a temperatura e humidade não tem obrigatoriamente de ficar exposta ao sol...basta para isso arranjar uma forma de prender o anemometro de outra forma e a caixa ficar noutro lado a sombra


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Dez 2008 às 12:49)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*

Boa Tarde

Estou a pensar em comprar essa estação do lidl porque no meu caso, como tenho um termómtro que regista a Máxima e a Minima, interessava-me agora era um anemometro e um pluviometro, e como essa estação até é barata não á mal, o que acham


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2008 às 14:59)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Estou a pensar em comprar essa estação do lidl porque no meu caso, como tenho um termómtro que regista a Máxima e a Minima, interessava-me agora era um anemometro e um pluviometro, e como essa estação até é barata não á mal, o que acham



Nessas circunstâncias, e dado o preço dela, acho uma boa ideia. 
Para uma pessoa que se guiasse pelos valores da temperatura e humidade é que seria desvantajoso.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Dez 2008 às 14:08)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*

Mais algumas imagens da estação meteorológica à venda no LIDL neste link.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Dez 2008 às 15:20)

Já pensaram em adquirir um sensor de termo-higro só.
Um sensor que utiliza-se a mesma frequência para comunicar com a estação.

Assim os dados eram recebidos do anemometro e os outros eram recebidos do sensor.

Outra solução seria talvez desmontar e fazer um pouco de _bricolage_ .


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Dez 2008 às 16:29)

Alguem ja adquiriu ou ja esteve a ver esta estação hoje?

Se sim, quando puderem digam o que acharam dela sff.

Obrigado!


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2008 às 21:02)

Eu comprei esta estação que esteve hoje a venda no lidl...ainda está em testes mas o que posso para já dizer é que para quem está a olhar para os dados dela constantemente não presta e porque perguntam  

1º.O pluviometro só acusa precipitação ao final do dia pelo que entendi ainda está em teste, mas tem uma memória interna que memoriza a precipitação para fazer um total diário,semanal, mensal e total 

2.O anemometro  também ele memoriza e regista de 2 em 2 minutos o avarege e direcção do vento e de 10 em 10 minutos a maior rajada dos últimos 10minutos, ou seja não perde rajadas porque memoriza a mais alta durante os últimos 10 minutos e é a que apresenta de 10 em 10 minutos  

3.A temperatura com um dia de sol sofre com isso e marca mais alta  mas ainda estou para perceber o quanto mais é esse alto que hoje pouco sol teve, mas de noite e com céu coberto marca na perfeição...neste momento das 3 estações que tenho incluindo uma profissional a oregon WMR100 de todas é a que está a marcar a temperatura mais baixa ainda que por apenas 0,4ºC 

4º.Não tem ligação ao PC mas por outro lado tem uma entrada para uma ligação a corrente para não gastar assim as 6 pilhas que leva


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2008 às 23:06)

Algumas fotos: 















Já em funcionamento:








PS fotos da montagem do pluviometro e anemometro só quando vier de Grândola que é lá que a vou montar


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2008 às 23:47)

Afinal o pluviometro não é como disse o meu é que pode estar com algum defeito pois ainda não registou nada depois de lhe ter deitado agua mais do que uma vez


----------



## Kraliv (12 Dez 2008 às 00:22)

Boas,


Miguel...e o dito sensor da temperatura, afinal onde está??  Na caixa ou mesmo no anemómetro???

Se estiver na caixa... achas que dá para separá-lo desse braço e colocar num RS ??


----------



## ct5iul (12 Dez 2008 às 08:56)

Boas amigos também comprei essa estação ainda não testei a 100% foi só para ver se funcionava tudo bem fiz um teste de 30 minutos estava tudo a 100%
Os defeitos e que as actualizações do anemometro com a base são muito lentas cerca de 30segundos para dar a informação a base, quanto ao pluviometro  pelos testes que fiz ate se portou bem  durou cerca de 10 segundos a enviar os dados para a base mesmo assim e muito tempo o termómetro deu +- a temperatura da minha wmr200 mas aproximou-se mais da ws1600 as 00:05 tinha 9,1 na wmr200  9,8 na ws3600  e na ws1600 tinha 9.5 na do lidl tinha 9,4 ,informo que o anemómetro da estação do lidl não estava no telhado mas sim na minha varanda que também e descoberta.  Uma novidade para quem comprou a estação do lidl conhecida como torre a nova estação do lidl detectou o sensor da temperatura no ch3 para quem quiser usar esta estação em casa já tem solução para o sensor da temperatura não estar directamente exposto ao sol bem amigos por agora só vos posso deixar umas fotos da nova estação do lidl pois talvez no fim de semana a vá testar melhor pois esta estação vai ser usada em móvel ou seja vai andar de um lado para o outro comigo
Já agora tenho a dizer que o sensor da temperatura esta no anemometro segundo o manual as pilhas só duram 90dias e o alcance e mesmo de 25 metros em espaço aberto a frequência de trabalho dos sensores e de 434mhz o relógio dcf-77 funciona bem na minha zona acertou bem as horas, outra coisa que eu reparei para quem quiser montar o pluviometro no telhado tenha atenção ao filtro das folhas pois o mesmo esta solto e pode voar com o vento,outra coisa nao tem ligaçao ao pc bem amigos assim que fizer mais testes direi um abraço a todos e deixo aqui algumas fotos


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2008 às 12:54)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Miguel...e o dito sensor da temperatura, afinal onde está??  Na caixa ou mesmo no anemómetro???
> ...



Não me parece que se consiga separar...ele sai por trás mas a parte da frente é fixa irias ficar com os fios, pilhas e tudo a mostra   a temperatura de noite e num dia sem sol funciona a mil maravilhas muito melhor do que esperava  agora só sei o efeito do sol verdadeiramente quando o colocar acima do telhado da minha casa em Grândola, porque neste momento está na varanda voltada a Sul onde lhe bate pouco vento já leva 20,9ºC quando na verdade estão 14ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2008 às 13:00)

E é verdade a meu problema do pluviometro está resolvido  foi só tirar e voltar a colocar as pilhas e fazer a procura de sinal. E fiquei agradavelmente surpreendido já que a sua resolução é de 0,5mm


----------



## ct5iul (12 Dez 2008 às 14:13)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Miguel...e o dito sensor da temperatura, afinal onde está??  Na caixa ou mesmo no anemómetro???
> ...




Bem pessoal ainda nao desmontei o anemometro mas pelo que eu vi ontem da para separar o anemometro do sensor axo que basta tirar um parafuso com porca ai o tubo fica solto depois e so fazer uma estençao do fio que liga o anemometro ao sensor por final devemos isolar tudo muinto bem para a agua nao entrar no sensor, isto e o que eu penso pois nao fiz o testes mas axo que da.
Mas amigos para quem comprou a estaçao conhecida como TORRE do lidl informo que o sensor de temperatura da torre funciona na nova estçao do lil sendo assim podemos ter 2 temperaturas uma que esta no anemometro e outra que esta no sensor da TORRE este ultimo pode estar protegido com um abrigo no meu caso a nova estaçao detectou o sensor da Torre no ch3. De todas as maneiras axo a estaçao um pouco fragil para passar uns anitos na rua ao sol e chuva mas pode ser que se safe boa sorte para todos


----------



## *Dave* (12 Dez 2008 às 14:18)

ct5iul disse:


> Mas amigos para quem comprou a estaçao conhecida como TORRE do lidl informo que o sensor de temperatura da torre funciona na nova estçao do lil sendo assim podemos ter 2 temperaturas uma que esta no anemometro e outra que esta no sensor da TORRE este ultimo pode estar protegido com um abrigo no meu caso a nova estaçao detectou o sensor da Torre no ch3. De todas as maneiras axo a estaçao um pouco fragil para passar uns anitos na rua ao sol e chuva mas pode ser que se safe boa sorte para todos



Ora nem mais, tal como tinha sugerido mais acima, mas ao que parece ninguém viu a minha opinião....


----------



## vitamos (12 Dez 2008 às 14:38)

Já agora acrescento que a "torre do lidl" interfere e detecta tudo o que mexe e não mexe... aliás foi a minha única queixa técnica que tenho da estação (as outras queixas são questões que o material não tem culpa). De sinais de outras estações, a sinais de carrinha frigoríficas, até sinais indecifráveis já tive de tudo! O que pode ser uma desvantagem tem, neste caso, uma grande vantagem: Utilização de vários sensores


----------



## Kraliv (12 Dez 2008 às 18:25)

ct5iul disse:


> Bem pessoal ainda nao desmontei o anemometro mas pelo que eu vi ontem da para separar o anemometro do sensor axo que basta tirar um parafuso com porca ai o tubo fica solto depois e so fazer uma estençao do fio que liga o anemometro ao sensor por final devemos isolar tudo muinto bem para a agua nao entrar no sensor, isto e o que eu penso pois nao fiz o testes mas axo que da.
> 
> ...




Obrigado ao Miguel e ao ct5iul pelas informações/esclarecimento

Afinal a estação tem muito que se lhe diga  . Ou seja, é possível ter uma estação baratinha toda à maneira  apesar das suas limitações, evidentemente. (pena a NÃO ligação ao PC )


Miguel, essa resolução do pluviómetro é bem porreira 



Ainda vou lá buscar uma  agora que a minha La Crosse deu o berro


----------



## sailor1360 (13 Dez 2008 às 18:40)

OI  CT5-IUL  pelas fotos vejo que é radio amador , os meus 73 , CT2 GJI , quanto a estação meteorologica parece interessante apesar de não ter conhecimentos suficientes para avaliar ,  td bom, umas boas festas , e umas trovoadas para batermos umas fotos espetaculares .


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2008 às 19:26)

Acabei de montar a novinha estação acabadinha de chegar do LIDL!!
Para já parece tudo funcional, à excepção da bússola que vem integrada no cata-vento para fazermos a calibração do mesmo, pois indicava vários Nortes!!! Tive que fazer a calibração mais ou menos a "olho"!!!
Estou a aguardar agora que que os valores da temperatura estabilizem para ver a exactidão dos mesmos!!

Coloquei no pluviómetro, com uma seringa, 5ml de água, a estação acusou 0.5mm. Estes valores estão correctos?

Para já está num local provisório, só para a fase de testes! Depois vou mudá-la para um telhado, para melhores valores do vento!


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 19:48)

ecobcg disse:


> Coloquei no pluviómetro, com uma seringa, 5ml de água, a estação acusou 0.5mm. Estes valores estão correctos?



Qual é a área da superfície de captação de chuva no pluviometro?


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2008 às 20:15)

AnDré disse:


> Qual é a área da superfície de captação de chuva no pluviometro?



O filtro de folhas tem mais ou menos 9,5 por 9,5 cm!! Não é bem um quadrado!!!


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 20:23)

ecobcg disse:


> O filtro de folhas tem mais ou menos 9,5 por 9,5 cm!! Não é bem um quadrado!!!



Se assim for, está certo.

Área = 95*95=9025mm^2
Volume: 5ml = 5000mm^3

Altura= 5000/9025 = 0,554mm

Como o pluviometro só mede de 0,5 em 0,5mm está certo


----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2008 às 17:22)

Algumas mensagens deste tópico recuperadas do crash da BD:


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 14:27)

Deixo aqui uma nota a quem tiver estações do *LIDL 4-LD1558* com o sensor que vem de fábrica:





A HR quando abaixo dos -1ºC, o sensor deixa de a transmitir, já aconteceu 3 vezes com o meu. Assim que começa a aquecer (acima dos 0,5ºC mais ou menos) volta a transmitir os dados automaticamente.


STAY


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jan 2009 às 17:41)

*Dave* disse:


>




Ando atras de uma dessas.....

...mas ultimamente não têm posto à venda


----------



## *Dave* (27 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

vinc7e disse:


> Ando atras de uma dessas.....
> 
> ...mas ultimamente não têm posto à venda



Pois já não és o primeiro .

É um caso de esperar... eles vão acabar por colocar outra há venda, aliás, como têm feito nos últimos tempos....


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

*Dave* disse:


> Pois já não és o primeiro .
> 
> É um caso de esperar... eles vão acabar por colocar outra há venda, aliás, como têm feito nos últimos tempos....



Pois eu sei...ja la comprei 3 termometros lool

...agora tou a espera da estação, essa parece porreira..pelo menos o design


----------



## actioman (27 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

*Dave* disse:


> Deixo aqui uma nota a quem tiver estações do *LIDL 4-LD1558* com o sensor que vem de fábrica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Confirmado! No dia 10JAN2009, quando por aqui nevou a temperatura chegou a estar abaixo desse valor e lá se foi a info da HR. Na altura fiquei desconfiado, pois já noutras ocasiões me sucedeu o mesmo e a única coisa em comum era precisamente a temperatura ser negativa! 

Obrigado pela confirmação!

O mal destas estações é a pressão atmosférica que tem de ser "afinada" muitas vezes  .


----------



## Lightning (27 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

Pessoal, preciso de uma opinião vossa... 

Que estação provisória me recomendam comprar (apenas provisória, quero uma coisa que fique económica, em conta...) para registar os dados preciosos deste fim de semana que vem, até ter a minha estação?...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jan 2009 às 09:08)

*Dave* disse:


>



Uma das minhas estações é essa. Tenho tido um problema com ela ultimamente. Às vezes, nalguma hora durante o dia (ainda não consegui apanhar qual), ela perde a informação dos máximos e minimos, ou seja, de manha quando acordo, tem lá o minimo da noite, depois ao final do dia, se fôr ver novamente os extremos, tem uma nova minima registada, como se alguém tivesse feito reset da memória durante o dia...estranho... já aconteceu isto a alguém???


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2009 às 11:03)

ecobcg disse:


> Uma das minhas estações é essa. Tenho tido um problema com ela ultimamente. Às vezes, nalguma hora durante o dia (ainda não consegui apanhar qual), ela perde a informação dos máximos e minimos, ou seja, de manha quando acordo, tem lá o minimo da noite, depois ao final do dia, se fôr ver novamente os extremos, tem uma nova minima registada, como se alguém tivesse feito reset da memória durante o dia...estranho... já aconteceu isto a alguém???



A mim já e acho que foi por causa do telemóvel.

O telemóvel estava junto à estação, e começou a receber uma chamada.
Depois da chamada, ocorreu-me ir ver os extremos do dia, e reparei que a estação tinha feito um reset automático.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2009 às 11:58)

Acho que a minha estação do LIDL (a torre) fez caput, mas é tão estranho , mudei as pilhas 1º do sensor já que na torre não dava valores continuou da mesma, mudei da torre continua da mesma, mas o sensor continua a acender a luz vermelha que raio parece ser bruxaria


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Acho que a minha estação do LIDL (a torre) fez caput, mas é tão estranho , mudei as pilhas 1º do sensor já que na torre não dava valores continuou da mesma, mudei da torre continua da mesma, mas o sensor continua a acender a luz vermelha que raio parece ser bruxaria



Experimenta pressionar o botão CH da torre durante alguns segundos. Vais perder totalmente o sinal... Aproxima a torre do sensor e aguarda cerca de dois minutos. No meu caso resultou (o motivo de não apresentar valores não é esse  ).

Se não der tenta ainda fazer um reset total... Se não der à mesma verifica duas coisas. Obstruções possíveis nos locais de transmissão ou interferência de outros sensores... 

Boa sorte


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jan 2009 às 12:31)

AnDré disse:


> A mim já e acho que foi por causa do telemóvel.
> 
> O telemóvel estava junto à estação, e começou a receber uma chamada.
> Depois da chamada, ocorreu-me ir ver os extremos do dia, e reparei que a estação tinha feito um reset automático.



Agora que falas nessa hipótese, lembrei-me que tenho um router na mesma divisão da estação... Possivelmente poderá andar a fazer alguma interferência..vou investigar..
Obrigado!


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Acho que a minha estação do LIDL (a torre) fez caput, mas é tão estranho , mudei as pilhas 1º do sensor já que na torre não dava valores continuou da mesma, mudei da torre continua da mesma, mas o sensor continua a acender a luz vermelha que raio parece ser bruxaria



Bom dia vê se o ch do sensor esta a condizer com o da estação ou então tenta mesmo mudar o ch pois por vezes há lâmpadas florescentes carregadores de telemóveis,transformadores de pc portáteis ou ate mesmo antenas das operadoras de telemóveis que estão montadas perto das casas  que fazem interferências com a estação em ultimo caso aconselho-te a fazer este teste leva a estação com o sensor para a rua ou um sitio descampado e logo vês se ela conecta se conectar e porque e algum aparelho que esta a intermodular o RX(Sinal) da estação se não der mesmo nada então deve ter avariado se estiver avariada ainda tens uma alternativa se estiver dentro da garantia(2 Anos D.L. nº 84/2008) leva-a a uma loja LIDL com o talão de compra pois eles mandão para a reparação.
Um abraço e boa sorte


----------



## robtor (31 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

ct5iul disse:


> Boas amigos também comprei essa estação ainda não testei a 100% foi só para ver se funcionava tudo bem fiz um teste de 30 minutos estava tudo a 100%
> Os defeitos e que as actualizações do anemometro com a base são muito lentas cerca de 30segundos para dar a informação a base, quanto ao pluviometro  pelos testes que fiz ate se portou bem  durou cerca de 10 segundos a enviar os dados para a base mesmo assim e muito tempo o termómetro deu +- a temperatura da minha wmr200 mas aproximou-se mais da ws1600 as 00:05 tinha 9,1 na wmr200  9,8 na ws3600  e na ws1600 tinha 9.5 na do lidl tinha 9,4 ,informo que o anemómetro da estação do lidl não estava no telhado mas sim na minha varanda que também e descoberta.  Uma novidade para quem comprou a estação do lidl conhecida como torre a nova estação do lidl detectou o sensor da temperatura no ch3 para quem quiser usar esta estação em casa já tem solução para o sensor da temperatura não estar directamente exposto ao sol bem amigos por agora só vos posso deixar umas fotos da nova estação do lidl pois talvez no fim de semana a vá testar melhor pois esta estação vai ser usada em móvel ou seja vai andar de um lado para o outro comigo
> Já agora tenho a dizer que o sensor da temperatura esta no anemometro segundo o manual as pilhas só duram 90dias e o alcance e mesmo de 25 metros em espaço aberto a frequência de trabalho dos sensores e de 434mhz o relógio dcf-77 funciona bem na minha zona acertou bem as horas, outra coisa que eu reparei para quem quiser montar o pluviometro no telhado tenha atenção ao filtro das folhas pois o mesmo esta solto e pode voar com o vento,outra coisa nao tem ligaçao ao pc bem amigos assim que fizer mais testes direi um abraço a todos e deixo aqui algumas fotos



Alguem podia me dar a referencia desta estação, a propria do aparelho, ou a referencia do lidl (nao sei se vem no talao de compra, ou entao o codigo da revista do lidl(se existir lá)?
E que tenho um conhecido que é responsável por um lidl, que diz que me pode arranjar a estação mas que precisava de saber a referencia.

Para mim parece-me uma boa estação mediante o preço, até porque já tenho muitos termometros instalados em casa...

Abraços


----------



## ct5iul (5 Fev 2009 às 12:57)

robtor disse:


> Alguem podia me dar a referencia desta estação, a propria do aparelho, ou a referencia do lidl (nao sei se vem no talao de compra, ou entao o codigo da revista do lidl(se existir lá)?
> E que tenho um conhecido que é responsável por um lidl, que diz que me pode arranjar a estação mas que precisava de saber a referencia.
> 
> Para mim parece-me uma boa estação mediante o preço, até porque já tenho muitos termometros instalados em casa...
> ...



Boas vou tentar ver na caixa ou então na factura depois digo alguma coisa 

aproveito para informar que há uma nova estação no lidl  no dia 12-02-2009
mais informaçoes em http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20090212.p.Estacao_meteorologica


----------



## Silknet (5 Fev 2009 às 18:11)

Ora bem como preciso de regular o valor relativo da pressão do ar na estação do Lidl necessitava de saber esse mesmo valor para Viseu...

Alguém me pode ajudar?

Obrigado, Silknet


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2009 às 19:52)

Silknet disse:


> Ora bem como preciso de regular o valor relativo da pressão do ar na estação do Lidl necessitava de saber esse mesmo valor para Viseu...
> 
> Alguém me pode ajudar?
> 
> Obrigado, Silknet



No site do IM, vais às "observações de superfície", escolhes a estação mais próxima de onde te encontras, presumivelmente Viseu, e procuras lá o valor da pressão atmosférica... 
Pelo menos é assim que vou calibrando a minha, de vez em quando...


----------



## Madragoa (6 Fev 2009 às 17:13)

Boas pessoal.o Minipreço tem a seguinte Estação. (Que éu comprei uma há 2 dias, e estou satisfeito.......) Kneissel.Kws689.e faz as seguintes Funções....Temperatura Interior(Na Base ou Consola) Previsão  de Tempo com 5 icónes.tendencia de Pressão Atmosférica 3 icónes(Não dá valores  só tendencia....)2 Sensores de Temperatura sem Fios .Alcance 30 m (atençao que os sensores são  há prova de Salpicos.não há próva de Água.mas tem um aspecto bastante robusto)Calendário 2 fusos hórarios, 2 Alarmes,  Alarmes programaveis de temperatura( Máxima e Minima) Exterior e Interior. Luz ,pilhas incluidas. 2 Anos de Garantia. Com cartao minipreço 11,90euros!!!!,Sem cartão 14,90 ,Para quem não quer gastar muito dinheiro ,é um boa opção. Abraços eu tenho uma foto da estaçao ,não sei é inserir ,mas para ter rem uma ideia,pesquisem no google.o modelo da estaçao que aparece logo......


----------



## DMartins (7 Fev 2009 às 23:10)

Madragoa disse:


> Boas pessoal.o Minipreço tem a seguinte Estação. (Que éu comprei uma há 2 dias, e estou satisfeito.......) Kneissel.Kws689.e faz as seguintes Funções....Temperatura Interior(Na Base ou Consola) Previsão  de Tempo com 5 icónes.tendencia de Pressão Atmosférica 3 icónes(Não dá valores  só tendencia....)2 Sensores de Temperatura sem Fios .Alcance 30 m (atençao que os sensores são  há prova de Salpicos.não há próva de Água.mas tem um aspecto bastante robusto)Calendário 2 fusos hórarios, 2 Alarmes,  Alarmes programaveis de temperatura( Máxima e Minima) Exterior e Interior. Luz ,pilhas incluidas. 2 Anos de Garantia. Com cartao minipreço 11,90euros!!!!,Sem cartão 14,90 ,Para quem não quer gastar muito dinheiro ,é um boa opção. Abraços eu tenho uma foto da estaçao ,não sei é inserir ,mas para ter rem uma ideia,pesquisem no google.o modelo da estaçao que aparece logo......



Queria comprar outra para mim, ou essa do Minipreço, ou a do LIDL, mas imaginem que só há em Lisboa, em Guimarães, nada!
de preferência uma que tenha a humidade exterior e não só a interior...
Há alguma alma caridosa que a compre por mim?


----------



## Madragoa (8 Fev 2009 às 10:49)

Ora boas,amigo DMartins.Esta estação(a do Minipreço a Kneissel) não tem medidor de Humidade nem interior,nem exterior.Só se for a que vai sair do Lidl(que já tem sensor de humidade) que se não estou em erro.sai dia 12.( no site de lidl.pt está lá....)Veja a partir dessa data....se não conseguir,diga qualquer coisa por aqui!!! Abraços......  A estação Kneissel Kws689,é a estação da esquerda, a da direita é uma la croosse Ws 1600, que está na minha foto de avatar ( acho que é assim que se diz ,se não for as minhas desculpas....)


----------



## nunobreia (8 Fev 2009 às 22:56)

Neste tipo de estações, voces deixam o sensor sempre na rua? não se danifica se apanhar humidade ou msm chuva?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2009 às 23:09)

nunobreia disse:


> Neste tipo de estações, voces deixam o sensor sempre na rua? não se danifica se apanhar humidade ou msm chuva?



O sensor tem de estar sempre na rua se quisermos estar sempre a par dos dados de temperatura e/ou humidade relativa.
Os sensores estão preparados para a humidade, convém é colocá-los no parapeito de janelas ou no interior de abrigos, para que fiquem protegidos da chuva, pois podem danificar-se com a entrada de água no seu interior.


----------



## nunobreia (8 Fev 2009 às 23:38)

Se tudo correr como o previsto, quinta vou ao lidl adquirir a minha primeira estação. Acham que a estação que vai estar no lidl é fiável?


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2009 às 09:56)

nunobreia disse:


> Se tudo correr como o previsto, quinta vou ao lidl adquirir a minha primeira estação. Acham que a estação que vai estar no lidl é fiável?



Ao nível das temperaturas as estações "low cost" têm por hábito ser fiáveis, mas apenas se: 

- O sensor de temperatura estiver em local colocado à sombra, que seja representativo.

ou

- ou se o sensor de temperatura estiver devidamente protegido, preferencialmente com um radiation shield, ou em alternativa um abrigo caseiro.

Sugiro-te antes da aquisição de qualquer estação, seja semi profissional, seja low cost, a leitura dos tópicos aqui presentes.  Boas compras e bons registos


----------



## RucaSkipper (9 Mar 2009 às 12:50)

Boas sou novo por aqui. Comprei a estação do LIDL com anemometro e pluviometro. Pareçe-me estar tudo a funcionar bem, mas tenho um problema em termos de alcançe, pois o anunciado é de 25 metros em espaço livre. Com uma parede pelo meio deve ter uma atenuação de prai 10 metros. a minha pergunta é: Já alguem amplificou o sinal emitido ou alguma outra maneira de aumentar o alcançe?

TKZZZ


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2009 às 13:04)

RucaSkipper disse:


> Boas sou novo por aqui. Comprei a estação do LIDL com anemometro e pluviometro. Pareçe-me estar tudo a funcionar bem, mas tenho um problema em termos de alcançe, pois o anunciado é de 25 metros em espaço livre. Com uma parede pelo meio deve ter uma atenuação de prai 10 metros. a minha pergunta é: Já alguem amplificou o sinal emitido ou alguma outra maneira de aumentar o alcançe?
> 
> TKZZZ



Em primeiro lugar, bem-vindo ao MeteoPT.

Penso que para estações tão básicas quanto essa não é possível aumentar o sinal.


----------



## trepkos (9 Mar 2009 às 16:49)

Porque será que o Lidl daqui nunca vende nada disso?


----------



## vinc7e (9 Mar 2009 às 19:54)

trepkos disse:


> Porque será que o Lidl daqui nunca vende nada disso?



Pois, por aqui acontece o mesmo...lembro-me que há uns anos tinham regularmente estações....

...agora só uns termómetros muito de longe a longe...


----------



## vinc7e (9 Mar 2009 às 19:58)

Não é uma estação...mas parece-me interessante

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20090316.p.Relogio_Digital

pena o preço


----------



## Loureso (11 Mar 2009 às 02:09)

Sou um dos muitos clientes do LIDL e ainda está para vir o dia em que encontre artigos deste género à venda na loja onde faço compras (Loures), ou então, quando disponíveis, só on-line!? 
De qualquer forma, acho que ficaria sempre na dúvida quanto à veracidade dos seus dados! O que acham?


----------



## vitamos (11 Mar 2009 às 09:53)

Loureso disse:


> Sou um dos muitos clientes do LIDL e ainda está para vir o dia em que encontre artigos deste género à venda na loja onde faço compras (Loures), ou então, quando disponíveis, só on-line!?
> De qualquer forma, acho que ficaria sempre na dúvida quanto à veracidade dos seus dados! O que acham?



A questão não é, a meu ver, a veracidade dos dados, mas sim as funcionalidades incluídas. Por exemplo, um sensor de temperatura é um sensor de temperatura. Não costuma variar de marca para marca e, em princípio, a sua fiabilidade é a mesma. A questão é sempre a mesma. O local onde se coloca, o tipo de montagem, a existência ou não de um radiation shield. O mesmo se passa com os restantes instrumentos. Depois existem as questões das resoluções possíveis, a possibilidade de ter os dados online que só é possível directamente com outros modelos, os dados em termos de previsão e acompanhamento disponíveis nas consolas centrais, etc.

A escolha de uma estação meteorológica depende sempre dos parâmetros que queiras obter e os fins para os quais pretendes a tua estação! Obviamente que uma Davis ou Oregon são marcas que apresentam bastante mais funcionalidades e facilidades que uma marca branca como o LIDL, que em termos de estações mais completas (havia um modelo qualquer já com anenómetro e pluviómetro), apresenta ainda algumas limitações, sobretudo ao nível de facilidade de instalação.

E claro, a escolha de uma estação, por mais chato que seja, depende também do factor "carcanhol"


----------



## ct5iul (11 Mar 2009 às 13:12)

RucaSkipper disse:


> Boas sou novo por aqui. Comprei a estação do LIDL com anemometro e pluviometro. Pareçe-me estar tudo a funcionar bem, mas tenho um problema em termos de alcançe, pois o anunciado é de 25 metros em espaço livre. Com uma parede pelo meio deve ter uma atenuação de prai 10 metros. a minha pergunta é: Já alguem amplificou o sinal emitido ou alguma outra maneira de aumentar o alcançe?
> 
> TKZZZ



Bem vindo ao fórum para amplificar o sinal só vejo uma maneira e abrir a base e os  sensores ir ao local onde se encontra a antena interior e adaptar uma antena exterior de UHF  de  preferência uma direccional  calibrada para 433mhz mas para isto deve-se ter conhecimentos mínimos de electrónica para não correr riscos ate porque a base deve ter 2 antenas uma para acerto do relógio DCF e outra para emissão e recepção dos censores.
nuns post atrás eu tinha dito que um dos mal da estação era o alcance 
já agora como foi referido atrás  o LIDL vai lançar um relógio com termómetro aqui fica a foto do mesmo


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2009 às 10:53)

As estações do LIDL continuam a ganhar muitos fans.

Alguém na minha rua, deve ter adquirido uma, e não a colocou no melhor sitio.

Agora a minha consola está constantemente a receber sinais do meu sensor e do sensor da estação do vizinho. O que faz com que a temperatura ande aos saltos. Principalmente quando está sol (o sensor deve estar exposto ao sol). 

Desta forma tenho vindo a perder os extremos do dia. 

Estou farto de olhar em volta e não encontro a porcaria do sensor vizinho.


----------



## Veterano (14 Abr 2009 às 11:12)

ct5iul disse:


> já agora como foi referido atrás  o LIDL vai lançar um relógio com termómetro aqui fica a foto do mesmo



 Foi precisamente o relógio que ontem adquiri! E posso já adiantar que estou satisfeito, por 39€, fiquei com uma pequena estação ambulante, para além do termómetro, possui barómetro, altímetro e bússula.

 Aferi todos eles com facilidade e estou convencido que os dados são fiáveis. A grande vantagem vai ser em deslocações conseguir consultar todas estas variáveis


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Abr 2009 às 12:16)

Veterano disse:


> Foi precisamente o relógio que ontem adquiri! E posso já adiantar que estou satisfeito, por 39€, fiquei com uma pequena estação ambulante, para além do termómetro, possui barómetro, altímetro e bússula.
> 
> Aferi todos eles com facilidade *e estou convencido que os dados são fiáveis*. A grande vantagem vai ser em deslocações conseguir consultar todas estas variáveis



Veterano, atenção aos dados da temperatura, pois estes serão influenciados pela temperatura do corpo, e apenas após algum tempo fora do pulso e sem contacto com o corpo é que te poderá dar um valor correcto.
Eu tenho um T-Touch, e preciso que o relógio saia do pulso cerca de 20 minutos para me dar uma temperatura correcta....


----------



## Loureso (14 Abr 2009 às 12:16)

AnDré disse:


> As estações do LIDL continuam a ganhar muitos fans.
> 
> Alguém na minha rua, deve ter adquirido uma, e não a colocou no melhor sitio.
> 
> ...



Olá AnDré
Confesso que a situação da temperatura aos saltos tem o seu quê de cómico; já no que diz respeito às Estações do Lidl, ainda não vi nenhuma à venda na loja que frequento.


----------



## Veterano (14 Abr 2009 às 12:47)

mr. phillip disse:


> Veterano, atenção aos dados da temperatura, pois estes serão influenciados pela temperatura do corpo, e apenas após algum tempo fora do pulso e sem contacto com o corpo é que te poderá dar um valor correcto.
> Eu tenho um T-Touch, e preciso que o relógio saia do pulso cerca de 20 minutos para me dar uma temperatura correcta....



 Obrigado, mr. phillip pelo conselho. Por acaso já tinha reparado nisso, pois neste momento ele marca 26,6º, o que convenhamos está bastante fora da realidade. Mas já experimentei tirá-lo, esperei e depois aferi com outro termómetro e estava O.K.

 Por último, este modelo do LIDL é extremamente leve, o que o torna mais cómodo de usar.


----------



## Garoupa (4 Mai 2009 às 18:14)

Antes de mais , quero vos dizer que sou novato nestas coisas da meteorologia. Para me iniciar nestas andanças , Comprei uma estação digital do Lidl. 
Segui todas as instrucções do manual , sendo que não explica como calibrar a pressão atmosferica.
 Ora bem , ela me dá um valor de 1004mb, sendo que na Amadora estão por volta dos 1020mb.
 Não sei como resolver esta situação , já que o valor da pressão não se altera , mantendo-se nos 1004mb.
 O que posso dizer sobre a estação é que foi comprada no Lidl, não tem qualquer marca , so a referencia H13716A ou nº do artigo do Lidl 23881.
 Já procurei na net artigos sobre o assunto, mas não encontrei nada sobre este modelo:
Espero que me possam ajudar.

Abraços


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2009 às 19:27)

Garoupa disse:


> Antes de mais , quero vos dizer que sou novato nestas coisas da meteorologia. Para me iniciar nestas andanças , Comprei uma estação digital do Lidl.
> Segui todas as instrucções do manual , sendo que não explica como calibrar a pressão atmosferica.
> Ora bem , ela me dá um valor de 1004mb, sendo que na Amadora estão por volta dos 1020mb.
> Não sei como resolver esta situação , já que o valor da pressão não se altera , mantendo-se nos 1004mb.
> ...



Olá Garoupa! Bem vindo ao fórum! 

O acerto a da pressão deverá ser manual.
Consegues arranjar uma imagem da estação? É que pela referência ou pelo número do artigo não cheguei lá.

Vê se é alguma destas!


----------



## Garoupa (4 Mai 2009 às 21:54)

AnDré disse:


> Olá Garoupa! Bem vindo ao fórum!
> 
> O acerto a da pressão deverá ser manual.
> Consegues arranjar uma imagem da estação? É que pela referência ou pelo número do artigo não cheguei lá.
> ...



A imagem que tenho podes ver aqui :

http://www.lidl.com/int/repository.nsf/images/FR.09_23881/$file/09_23881_s.gif

No manual não vem nada em relação ao acerto da pressão, e não encontro nada na estação que possa servir para fazer o tal acerto manual...


----------



## Garoupa (5 Mai 2009 às 15:33)

Garoupa disse:


> A imagem que tenho podes ver aqui :
> 
> http://www.lidl.com/int/repository.nsf/images/FR.09_23881/$file/09_23881_s.gif
> 
> No manual não vem nada em relação ao acerto da pressão, e não encontro nada na estação que possa servir para fazer o tal acerto manual...



O painel Trazeiro da Estação é parecido com este aqui, tem no entanto menos botões.

http://images.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/786/mf053mm1.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/estacoes-do-lidl-opinioes-duvidas-comentarios-2138-11.html&usg=__UDE-3Ns5ThHzC2BmArhQMrSRZv4=&h=369&w=511&sz=60&hl=pt-PT&start=61&um=1&tbnid=jdyA3iA2vuCS1M:&tbnh=95&tbnw=131&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dweather%2Bstation%2BLidl%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Dpt-PT%26sa%3DN%26start%3D60%26um%3D1


----------



## vitamos (5 Mai 2009 às 15:51)

Garoupa disse:


> O painel Trazeiro da Estação é parecido com este aqui, tem no entanto menos botões.
> 
> L]



Não tem um qualquer botão a dizer "set"? Normalmente esse tipo de botão serve para tudo desde acertar horas ate outras funções (servindo sempre cada "click" para saltar entre funções). Se não for por aí, não sei mesmo como se fará a calibração nesse modelo


----------



## Garoupa (5 Mai 2009 às 20:20)

vitamos disse:


> Não tem um qualquer botão a dizer "set"? Normalmente esse tipo de botão serve para tudo desde acertar horas ate outras funções (servindo sempre cada "click" para saltar entre funções). Se não for por aí, não sei mesmo como se fará a calibração nesse modelo




Pois... o Botão set ( Clock), serve para acertar a Hora , Data , ano , e medida de Pressão ( hpa ,mb ou inhg ) Não há nenhuma indicação para calibrar a pressão. A mesma se mantem agora nos 29.71in  , quando na realidade estão na Amadora 30.12in.
 Já andei ás voltas e nada.... O Manual é Basico , não dado qualquer informação sobre como acertar a pressão.
É logico que com esta pressão , a previsão que me dá é de Chuva.... quando está um dia Lindo, quase de Verão...


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2009 às 20:28)

Garoupa disse:


> Pois... o Botão set ( Clock), serve para acertar a Hora , Data , ano , e medida de Pressão ( hpa ,mb ou inhg ) Não há nenhuma indicação para calibrar a pressão. A mesma se mantem agora nos 29.71in  , quando na realidade estão na Amadora 30.12in.
> Já andei ás voltas e nada.... O Manual é Basico , não dado qualquer informação sobre como acertar a pressão.
> É logico que com esta pressão , a previsão que me dá é de Chuva.... quando está um dia Lindo, quase de Verão...



Já tentaste carregar sempre no botão sem o largar durante 3-5s ?
A Previsão de chuva tem haver com as quedas de pressão. 
Já agora, porque que não colocas a tua estação em hPa?


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2009 às 20:51)

Garoupa disse:


> Pois... o Botão set ( Clock), serve para acertar a Hora , Data , ano , e medida de Pressão ( hpa ,mb ou inhg ) Não há nenhuma indicação para calibrar a pressão. A mesma se mantem agora nos 29.71in  , quando na realidade estão na Amadora 30.12in.
> Já andei ás voltas e nada.... O Manual é Basico , não dado qualquer informação sobre como acertar a pressão.
> É logico que com esta pressão , a previsão que me dá é de Chuva.... quando está um dia Lindo, quase de Verão...



Tem o botão "pressure" ?
Se tiver é só clicar nele durante algum tempo até a pressão começar a piscar (a pressão ou o estado do tempo previsto), e depois acertar. Podes acertar a previsão: pôr sol, e depois a pressão.


----------



## Garoupa (7 Mai 2009 às 08:59)

AnDré disse:


> Tem o botão "pressure" ?
> Se tiver é só clicar nele durante algum tempo até a pressão começar a piscar (a pressão ou o estado do tempo previsto), e depois acertar. Podes acertar a previsão: pôr sol, e depois a pressão.



Pois é.... não tem nada disso !

Os botões que tem são os seguintes :

Em cima : 
         Tecla Clock - Configura Horas/ Data / Unidade de Pressão Atmosferica
         Tecla Alarme - Despertador
         Tecla CH - Selecção do canal de Radiofrequencia ( Sensor exterior )
         Tecla Snooze - Função Snooze ( Calar Alarme )

Painel Trazeiro:

          Tecla Zone - Fusos Horarios ( e aumentar a Hora )
          Tecla DCF - Recepção de sinal DCF ( e Diminuir a Hora )
          Tecla MEM - Valores min/Max memorizados
          Tecla C/F - Alternar entre ºC /ºF

Não tenho mais nenhuma tecla.


----------



## vinc7e (7 Mai 2009 às 10:26)

Mais uma

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20090507.p.Estacao_Meteorologica


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mai 2009 às 03:15)

Olá

Há pouco tempo atrás tive nas minhas mãos uma como esta:







Não recordo o preço mas recordo ter um valor acessível.
Só não comprei porque duvidei da eficácia dos seus dados.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2009 às 11:26)

Garoupa disse:


> Pois é.... não tem nada disso !
> 
> Os botões que tem são os seguintes :
> 
> ...



À partida aquele que poderia acertar a pressão seria a "Tecla Clock". Clicando durante algum tempo até as horas começarem a piscar, passar das horas à data e depois à pressão. 

De resto mais nenhum botão me parece evidente.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jul 2009 às 12:32)

Para os possíveis interessados....

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20090727.p.Estacao_Meteorologica


----------



## hvalentim (31 Jul 2009 às 10:08)

A "questão" c/ essas estações é o facto de o sensor externo da temperatura usar normalmente uma micro pilha que dura muito pouco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2009 às 11:54)

hvalentim disse:


> A "questão" c/ essas estações é o facto de o sensor externo da temperatura usar normalmente uma micro pilha que dura muito pouco.



Tenho duas estações do género LIDL e as pilhas costumam durar bastante, a menos que haja infiltrações de água no sensor, que descarregam por completo as pilhas.

Uma dessas minhas estações teve a mesma pilha operacional durante 2 anos.


----------



## vitamos (31 Jul 2009 às 17:08)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Tenho duas estações do género LIDL e as pilhas costumam durar bastante, a menos que haja infiltrações de água no sensor, que descarregam por completo as pilhas.
> 
> Uma dessas minhas estações teve a mesma pilha operacional durante 2 anos.



Na minha LIDL durou um ano e alguns dias... O que digamos não é nada mau


----------



## Mjhb (2 Ago 2009 às 08:55)

ac_cernax disse:


> Para os possíveis interessados....
> 
> http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20090727.p.Estacao_Meteorologica



Para quem não tem nada, como eu, serve muito bem...

Em relação à falta de pluviómetro, tenho que me fiar nos dados do OGIMET...


----------



## ct5iul (2 Ago 2009 às 14:05)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Tenho duas estações do género LIDL e as pilhas costumam durar bastante, a menos que haja infiltrações de água no sensor, que descarregam por completo as pilhas.
> 
> Uma dessas minhas estações teve a mesma pilha operacional durante 2 anos.



Partilho a mesma opiniao  tambem tenho 2 estaçoes do LIDL e uma delas ja nao leva pilhas a cerca de 2 anos a outra durou serca de 1 ano pois as pilhas nao eram alcalinas mesmo assim o sensor da temperatura exterior funcionava bem a unica coisa que deixou de funcionar por faltva de pilhas era a humidade exterior quando mudei de pilhas ficou tudo ok por isso axo que nao e nada mau mudar de pilhas de ano em ano para quem nao quer ter estes problemas pode substituir as pilhas por umas recarregaveis e adaptar um painel solar de 5 volt com um diodo e ai tem pilhas para mais de 5 anos 
Deixo aqui umas fotos de uma estaçao ws1600 it+ alimentada por energia solar que ja nao leva pilhas a mais de 1 ano e nunca deu sinal de bateria fraca amigos neste caso a estaçao e uma la crosse ws1600 mas isto pode funcionar com qualquer estaçao metereologica como as do Lidl (CUIDADO ESTES DADOS SAO PARA A WS1600 POIS TEMOS QUE SABER QUAL A VOLTAGEM DA ESTAÇAO E DOS SENSORES PARA PODERMOS ADAPTAR O PAINEL SOLAR E O TRANSFORMADOR)

Fotos


----------



## BaiaVieira (3 Ago 2009 às 15:10)

*Estação LIDL (Era: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas)*



Kraliv disse:


> Mais algumas dados e imagens da estação à venda a partir do dia 11 no Lidl
> 
> Parece que se chama: PROFESSIONAL WEATHER STATION MF-053
> 
> [...]



Escrevo estas linhas só para dar mais algumas informações. Esta estação é fabricada pela Shenzhen Kingsun mas também é vendida por outras marcas:

*Kingsun *(http://www.kingsun1.com/sun/o.py?&r=o&f=o&fun=show_product&p_id=1669)

*Hama EWS1500 *(http://www.hama.co.uk/portal/articleId*156852/action*2563) 

*Ventus W155* (http://www.ventusdesign.com/products/w155-weather-station-with-rain-gauge-and-anemometer/)

*Download do manual* (em Inglês): http://www.ventusdesign.com/uploads/tx_hmrventus/Instructions_W155-eng_01.pdf

Votos de continuação de um bom trabalho.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Ago 2009 às 14:40)

vi este relógio aqui no Lidl de Vendas Novas..







tem indicação de altitude, tendência da pressão atmosférica, bússola, previsão do tempo com símbolos e termómetro 


http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20090806.p.Relogio_Digital

não sei se hei-de comprar..


----------



## Veterano (8 Ago 2009 às 14:55)

Brunomc disse:


> vi este relógio aqui no Lidl de Vendas Novas..
> 
> não sei se hei-de comprar..



 Já o comprei há alguns meses e posso afirmar que vale a pena, até pelo aspecto estético, tenho amigos que já o cobiçaram...


----------



## Brunomc (8 Ago 2009 às 14:57)

> Já o comprei há alguns meses e posso afirmar que vale a pena, até pelo aspecto estético, tenho amigos que já o cobiçaram...



ha sim??

tão e em termos de medição de temperatura


----------



## Veterano (8 Ago 2009 às 15:14)

Brunomc disse:


> ha sim??
> 
> tão e em termos de medição de temperatura



  Aí o problema é que não podes ter o relógio no pulso para fazeres uma leitura correcta.

  Funciona muito bem como altímetro e barómetro, dando ainda uma tendência da evolução do estado do tempo.

  Mesmo como relógio é muito exacto. Pelo preço (39€) vale bem a pena.

  Já agora, comprei há dias no LIDL uma estação simples, por 14,99€, que nos dá informação sem fios da temperatura exterior, através de um sensor, funcionando a pilhas. Permite memorizar os valores mín/máx da temperatura interior/exterior.

 De funcionamento correcto, para já tudo bem.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2009 às 12:39)

vitamos disse:


> http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20080417.p.Estacao_meteorologica



Bom dia,

Por acaso alguém que tenha comprado esta estação, ainda tem o ticket da compra? É que eu também tenho uma dessas estações, mas a minha avariou, e os tipos que a fabricaram, pedem que envie uma cópia do ticket, para me devolverem o dinheiro, visto que de momento, não a podem arranjar. Acontece que já procurei em todo o lado, mas o meu ticket sumiu-se!

Assim, se alguém me pudesse arranjar uma cópia do ticket, agradecia imenso (enviem-me PM). 

Gracias!


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2009 às 14:04)

Estação Meteorológica LIDL

Disponível a partir de 17-Dez nos Distritos: Aveiro, Braga, Bragança, Porto, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real; Castelo Branco, Coimbra, Guarda, Viseu, Leiria, Portalegre, Santarém (excepto concelho de Coruche); Lisboa.








Mais info: http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20091217.p.Estacao_Meteorologica


----------



## bagheera (13 Dez 2009 às 17:53)

vinc7e disse:


> Ando atras de uma dessas.....
> 
> ...mas ultimamente não têm posto à venda



li a tua duvida e tambem andava à procura do sensor de rádio desta estação e encontrei um site alemão que vende essa estação, http://inter-quartz.de/gb/4-LD1558.html.
nesse site também podes enviar por e-mail duvidas sobre a compra da estação!

Bagha


----------



## machado (13 Dez 2009 às 20:51)

Minho disse:


> Estação Meteorológica LIDL
> 
> 
> 
> ...




viva

sendo eu um leigo nesta matéria e pretendendo adquirir meramente como hobby uma estação não muito básica a
 um preço acessível, vinha-vos questionar sobre algumas duvidas/características relativas a esta estação do LIDL.

- esta marca é de confiança?
- onde posso encontrar alguma informação? a Auriol tem algum site?
- qual o modelo?
- as medições deste modelo serão apenas as descritas no link do Lidl? ou dará mais algumas?
- como será a alimentação dos 3 módulos?  
- como será a comunicação entre os 3 módulos? por fios ou wireless?
- poderei colocar os 2 módulos exteriores no beiral do telhado do prédio visto morar no ultimo andar?


para finalizar e continuando a abusar da vossa boa vontade, solicitava-vos uma opinião pessoal sobre o que acham da
 referida estação e se será uma boa aquisição do ponto de vista relação preço/qualidade.



os meus agradecimentos
Machado


----------



## jaca (13 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Disponibilizar dados online*

boa noite malta

passei hoje no lidl vi la publicidade a uma estaçao

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20091217.p.Estacao_Meteorologica

a minha duvida e saber se vale a pena comprar...
se da para colocar online os dados....


aguardo resposta 
obrigado


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2009 às 21:35)

A partir da página 11, e em especial nas páginas 12 e 13, já estão algumas criticas a essa estação.


----------



## Falkor (17 Dez 2009 às 13:59)

Acabo de comprar uma estação no Lidl, vou ligar e ja digo alguma coisa


----------



## robtor (17 Dez 2009 às 16:08)

Eu fui lá, mas já nao fui a tempo.. vieram 14 para a loja e o funcionario disse-me que forsam todas logo de manha! ;(

Liguei para o numero do lifl 808 025 025 e ficaram de me contactar novamente para me mandarem uma para a loja perto da residência, no caso de ainda haver claro! vou esperar..


----------



## Lousano (17 Dez 2009 às 16:15)

robtor disse:


> Eu fui lá, mas já nao fui a tempo.. vieram 14 para a loja e o funcionario disse-me que forsam todas logo de manha! ;(
> 
> Liguei para o numero do lifl 808 025 025 e ficaram de me contactar novamente para me mandarem uma para a loja perto da residência, no caso de ainda haver claro! vou esperar..



Existem de certeza.

Por exemplo, esta manhã existiam umas 6 ou 7 estações aqui no LIDL da Lousã.


----------



## ct5iul (17 Dez 2009 às 17:24)

Boa tarde a todos eu o ano passa comprei a estação do lidl com anemómetro pluviómetro etc em relação a esta estação para o preço que ela custa não e má ainda por cima desta vez esta mais barata este ano fui de férias e levei a estação comigo esteve 15 dias a trabalhar sem qualquer tipo de problema a verdade e que eu estava no campo rodeado de pinheiros por isso também não havia nada para interferir o mesmo já não se passa dentro da cidade o exemplo e que na minha casa de Lisboa a estação ou apanha sinais a mais de outras estações ou então não apanha mesmo sinais nenhuns não quer dizer com isto que nas vossas casas dentro da cidade isto aconteça e uma questão de sorte por outro lado a actualização dos dados do pluviómetro com a estação são bastante lentos (NÃO E EM TEMPO REAL) para quem quiser fazer um abrigo para o sensor há pelo menos um sensor a parte que funciona bem com esta estação o sensor da estação conhecida como TORRE DO LIDL trabalha bem com esta estação no CH3 Por outro lado e segundo o manual o tempo de vida das pilhas dos sensores e muito curto para isso podem por um painel solar como eu já referi noutro poste atrás (AINDA NÃO CONSEGUI VER SE AS PILHAS DOS SENSORES REALMENTE DURAM TAO POUCO UMA VEZ QUE SO USO ESTA ESTAÇAO QUANDO VOU PASSAR ALGUM TEMPO FORA DE CASA) depois disto tudo para quem não e muito exigente e não pode gastar muitos euros pelo seu preço esta estação e uma boa compra não se esqueçam e de fazer uma boa montagem como por exemplo devemos abrigar o sensor da temperatura se não vamos ter temperaturas elevadas e nesta estação e muito fácil isso acontecer uma vez que o sensor da temperatura esta junto do anemómetro a solução e mesmo por outro sensor tipo o sensor da estação torre do lidl ou então desmontar o tubo do anemómetro mas para isso já tem se que ter algum conhecimento de electrónica pois vamos dessoldar alguns fios para fazer a extensão entre o anemómetro e o sensor de temperatura isto sim e muito importante se não tiverem o sensor abrigado nunca vamos obter temperaturas certas


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Dez 2009 às 18:32)

Boas Tardes!

Foi-me oferecida esta estação o ano passado nesta altura, e custava 59.90€.

Ainda Trabalha, como podem ver...



 

Posso dizer que pelo preço, e agora ainda mais barata, estou satisfeito com ela.

*Vou falar um pouco desta:*

De facto as temperaturas durante a noite são correctas, mas durante o dia a temperatura/Humidade não são reais devido à falta de um abrigo. 
Outra situação... quando chove muito a temperatura por vezes dispara, só voltando ao normal por vezes 1 ou 2 dias depois. Mas esta parte para mim não era o mais importante, porque tenho outro termómetro com o sensor abrigado com RS e portanto não me oriento por esta estação, apenas serve para comparação. 

O aneamometro o único defeito aparentemente é o tempo que leva a actualizar. Acho que 2m. para Vm e 10m para Rajada máx.

O pluviómetro não tenho razão de queixa, para mim até actualiza rápido e parece-me apresentar valores correctos.

Quanto às pilhas, digo que para experimentar comprei nos chineses aquelas embalagens de 4 por 0,80€ e funcionou à volta de 6 meses.

Quanto ao alcance, atenção, não dá para grandes distâncias.

Peço desculpa pela qualidade da imagem, mas têm aqui as características que vem na caixa.





Cump.


----------



## migmor (19 Dez 2009 às 16:23)

Boas tardes a todos.

Estava a pensar comprar esta estação.

O poste onde vou aplicar o pluviometro e o anenometro distam 25mt da base e tem uma parede (da casa) pelo caminha. 

Pelas caracteristicas desta estação parecia dar pois falavam em posts anteriores (pag. 11 e em link anexo)  em 100mt para o anenometro e menos qualquer coisa para o pluviometro(em espaço aberto claro). Acontece que as especificações que vêm na caixa já só falam em 25mts em espaço aberto.

http://www.kingsun1.com/sun/o.py?&r=o&f=o&fun=show_product&p_id=1669

Estou com medo que não dê. A quem tem o que acham? 25mts com 1 parede é muito? Agradecia respostas pois onde vou comprar já tem poucas.

Muito obrigado


----------



## robtor (19 Dez 2009 às 18:35)

migmor disse:


> Boas tardes a todos.
> 
> Estava a pensar comprar esta estação.
> 
> ...



Olá, eu comprei a minha ontem e instalei hoje, acabei a 2 horas atrás!

Acho que podes estar descansado, contudo só experimentando. Eu tenho a base no R/c de uma casa, e o anemometro instalei no telhado, sendo que a casa tem o 1º mais o sótão. São 3 paredes horizontais que o sinal atravessa! O pluviometro instalei num muro num canto do terreno de minha casa, também longe (mas nao sei precisar a distancia) e o sinal tem de atravessar 3 pareces bem grossas de betao e pedra e o sinal está a chegar bem! parece-me! 

Não sou muito experiente nisto, mas parece-me razoável a estação. Como tenho uma la crosse so de temperaturas, o problema do termómetro no anemometro ultrapassa-se! Contudo coloquei um pouco de papel de aluminio parao sol nao dar directo, se calhar é uma grande asneirada, mas para ja esta tudo a funcionar, a ver vamos com o sol directo.

Tem atenção ao instalar o anemometro para calibrar a direcção! Mantens direccionado para norte e fixas, e ao mesmo tempo colocas a pilhas e esperas uns segundos. A actualização do pluviometro até é rapida, a do anemometro demora um pouco. 

Eu estou a gostar muito, pelo preço e para quem não é muito exigente, e apenas quer ter dados reais na hora e uma previsão, parece-me uma boa compra.


----------



## migmor (19 Dez 2009 às 21:17)

> Citação:
> Post Original de migmor
> Boas tardes a todos.
> 
> ...





> Olá, eu comprei a minha ontem e instalei hoje, acabei a 2 horas atrás!
> 
> Acho que podes estar descansado, contudo só experimentando. Eu tenho a base no R/c de uma casa, e o anemometro instalei no telhado, sendo que a casa tem o 1º mais o sótão. São 3 paredes horizontais que o sinal atravessa! O pluviometro instalei num muro num canto do terreno de minha casa, também longe (mas nao sei precisar a distancia) e o sinal tem de atravessar 3 pareces bem grossas de betao e pedra e o sinal está a chegar bem! parece-me!
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado robtor pela tua ajuda...fiquei mais descansado

Quanto ao termómetro que fica junto com o anenometro alguem tem uma idea melhor para fazer uma RS improvisada?

Talvez com esferovite no interior e um papel de aluminio no exterior (como pôs o robtor) tudo isto na parte onde bate o sol, não dará para minimizar as desvantagens de estar esposta ao sol?

Quem tiver boas ideias agradeço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2009 às 21:39)

migmor disse:


> Quanto ao termómetro que fica junto com o anenometro alguem tem uma idea melhor para fazer uma RS improvisada?
> 
> Talvez com esferovite no interior e um papel de aluminio no exterior (como pôs o robtor) tudo isto na parte onde bate o sol, não dará para minimizar as desvantagens de estar esposta ao sol?



Não dá de forma nenhuma. Utiliza o tópico de ajuda na construção de um RS (faça você mesmo). Nesse tópico estão todos os passos necessários e dicas de instalação.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...iation-shield-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Dez 2009 às 22:09)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não dá de forma nenhuma. Utiliza o tópico de ajuda na construção de um RS (faça você mesmo). Nesse tópico estão todos os passos necessários e dicas de instalação.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...iation-shield-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html



Mas o problema dessa estação é as duas coisas estarem juntas, penso que com a colocação dum RS vão-se ter registos errados do anenometro porque este pode ficar "tapado" pelo RS.

A minha opção é ter outro aparelho com RS para o registo das temperaturas.

Mas se alguem tiver uma solução para esta situação é sempre uma mais valia para quem possui ou pensa comprar esta estação que volto a dizer que é uma boa compra (qualidade/preço) para quem está a iniciar ou não quer gastar muito.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2009 às 22:28)

ac_cernax disse:


> A minha opção é ter outro aparelho com RS para o registo das temperaturas.
> 
> Mas se alguem tiver uma solução para esta situação é sempre uma mais valia para quem possui ou pensa comprar esta estação que volto a dizer que é uma boa compra (qualidade/preço) para quem está a iniciar ou não quer gastar muito.



Completamente de acordo. Estava a falar de uma forma geral para os termo-higrómetros.

Essa estação não tem qualquer aplicação e foi mal inventada porque não há forma correcta de a instalar, só vale como anemómetro e pluviómetro, pois o termo-higrómetro é para «desperdiçar».


----------



## robtor (20 Dez 2009 às 12:15)

Acho que uma RS poderá prejudicar a medição do anemometro por causar obstaculo e rotor em determinadas orientações de vento, pois a extenção é curta. Uma solução seria retirar os sensores extende-los ate uma zona protegida, mas ja andei a ver e nao sei bem o que é o que! mas sabendo parece simples de fazer, pois os componenes sao simples tb. Durante o fim da tarde e noite a temperatura e a humidade deram bem, igual a minha outra estação.. hoje com sol irei ver a diferença..


----------



## duncan (20 Dez 2009 às 16:14)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Completamente de acordo. Estava a falar de uma forma geral para os termo-higrómetros.
> 
> Essa estação não tem qualquer aplicação e foi mal inventada porque não há forma correcta de a instalar, só vale como anemómetro e pluviómetro, pois o termo-higrómetro é para «desperdiçar».



boa tarde ,ontem tbem comprei a estaçao do lidl,mas pelo que estou a ler axo que ja estou a ficar arrependido,pois pensava que o sensor do tremomentro era em separado e depois eu podia fazer um abrigo em separado,axo que ele estar junto ao anemometro nao faz mt sentido.comprei porque menmbros tem falado bem dela,agora nao sei como fazer em ralaçao ao termometro?


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Dez 2009 às 20:43)

Boas,
Tambem gostava de saber novidades sobre esta estação do lidl, vale a pena?
Cmps


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2009 às 00:22)

duncan disse:


> boa tarde ,ontem tbem comprei a estaçao do lidl,mas pelo que estou a ler axo que ja estou a ficar arrependido,pois pensava que o sensor do tremomentro era em separado e depois eu podia fazer um abrigo em separado,axo que ele estar junto ao anemometro nao faz mt sentido.comprei porque menmbros tem falado bem dela,agora nao sei como fazer em ralaçao ao termometro?



Compra um à parte e ignora os dados desse termómetro.

Essa tua estação até nem é cara, tendo em conta que tem anemómetro e pluviómetro incluídos por 49 €.

Uma estação apenas com temperatura custa cerca de 20 a 25 € e colocas assim separadamente o sensor da temperatura num abrigo e num local adequado enquanto a outra estação mede o vento e precipitação.

Parece-me uma boa solução, pois o preço é bastante favorável para aquilo que costuma custar a maior parte do material.

Se já tiveres uma estação de medição de temperatura, melhor ainda.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2009 às 11:00)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Compra um à parte e ignora os dados desse termómetro.
> 
> Essa tua estação até nem é cara, tendo em conta que tem anemómetro e pluviómetro incluídos por 49 €.
> 
> ...



Como assim?
Teria de comprar  2 estações(é a minha prenda de natal).


----------



## duncan (21 Dez 2009 às 14:55)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Compra um à parte e ignora os dados desse termómetro.
> 
> Essa tua estação até nem é cara, tendo em conta que tem anemómetro e pluviómetro incluídos por 49 €.
> 
> ...



ok obrigado,e sabes onde posso encontrar termontos em separado automaticos claro?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2009 às 15:37)

duncan disse:


> ok obrigado,e sabes onde posso encontrar termontos em separado automaticos claro?



Mesmo no Lidl tens estações dessas e bem baratas.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2009 às 15:44)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mesmo no Lidl tens estações dessas e bem baratas.



Neste momento não...

Era suposto a estação e então o sensor separado ser prenda de Natal...


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Dez 2009 às 17:12)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mesmo no Lidl tens estações dessas e bem baratas.



É verdade. Neste momento em principio será mais facil encontrar esta, visto ser uma promoção actual, mas não podemos descartar a existência de outras mais basicas ainda em algumas lojas que não se venderam durante uma promoção. É uma questão de estar atento, muitas vezes estão junto as caixas.

Mas quem puder faça uma visita também a outras superficies comerciais onde já encontrei essas estações "low-cost", tipo mini-preço, izi, etc. Estações Temp/HR por volta dos 10?/20?.


----------



## Puma (5 Jan 2010 às 22:56)

Boas....

Recentemente comprei a estação do LIDL, e até ao momento estou muito satisfeito com ela, tirando o pormenor de o termómetro e higrómetro estarem á chuva e ao Sol.

Mas para começar nestas andanças está boa, e mais para a frente faço conta de comprar uma um pouco mais artilhada.

Esta estação é de três canais, e como tal gostava de comprar um outro sensor externo de temperatura e humidade.

Alguém já o fez ?

Onde poderei comprar ?

Abraços


----------



## vinc7e (15 Jan 2010 às 18:50)

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20100118.p.Termometro


----------



## mgarriapa (19 Jan 2010 às 19:43)

ola malta

 Os homens do lidl não brincão!!

  na passada 5ªf  14/01/2010 fui a uma loja lidl a procura da estação que esteve em promoção  em Dezembro, a senhora gerente de Tomar como já não tinham ( como era lógico ) ligou para outras lojas e nada, mas deu-me a opinião de ligar para o numero 808 xxx xxx e tentar saber se ainda haveria em alguma loja a nível nacional!! Eu seria contactado em breve afim de saber se haveria alguma ou não!! Mas como já tinha passado tanto tempo desde a promoção comecei a investigar outras estações, todas as do mesmo género com portes e tudo rondavam os 130€ ,eu já a fazer contas a vida se não quando Hoje recebo uma carta do LIDL a informar que a minha estação AURIOL está disponível para levantar numa loja a 2 minutos de minha casa na próxima 5ª feira dia 21/01/2010

  Para iniciar já é muito boa, depois conto como correu a montagem!!

 abraço


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Jan 2010 às 22:22)

Confesso que também estou curioso quanto ao desempenho dessa estação!

Usa e abusa dela e envia o feedback.


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jan 2010 às 22:34)

Eu não cheguei a comprar...mas um colega meu comprou.
A dele começou estes dias a ter problemas, deixou de transmitir, o compartimento das pilhas estava com humidade, depois limpou, secou e voltou a funcionar por algum tempo...neste momento já deixou de transmitir...


----------



## Puma (19 Jan 2010 às 23:14)

filipe cunha disse:


> Eu não cheguei a comprar...mas um colega meu comprou.
> A dele começou estes dias a ter problemas, deixou de transmitir, o compartimento das pilhas estava com humidade, depois limpou, secou e voltou a funcionar por algum tempo...neste momento já deixou de transmitir...



Bem até ao momento estou satisfeito com a estação do Lidl, que comprei em Dezembro.

Apenas ando descontente com uma coisa 

Não consigo arranjar um sensor de temperatura e humidade compatível com a estação. 

Segundo sei, a estação é de 3 canais, e como tal poderá levar mais dois sensores. O que pretendia era colocar um sensor como mandam as regras, pois como sabemos as temperaturas altas desta estação são sempre inflacionadas. 
Já tentei de varias marcas, incluindo Oregon e não consigo fazer com que a estação receba o sinal do sensor.

Alguém já o fez?
Podem-me ajudar ?


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jan 2010 às 08:27)

Conseguir um sensor extra para uma estação não incluído no pack é na maioria das vezes um enorme desafio, diria até quase impossível e tal como já referi num post de abordagem ao tema, talvez unicamente seja possível conseguí-lo via on-line através do link que costuma vir na embalagem ou então em lojas da especialidade.

A compatibilidade dos sensores com as estações, não sei a certeza absoluta disso mas penso que tudo indica que não é estandardizada ou universal, o que obviamente implica que a fonte algorítmica da estação apenas receba do respectivo sensor uma transmissão de dados que tecnicamente lhe correspondam. Se alguém por aqui já teve bons resultados nesta questão, óptimo, é sinal de que tal é possível. Sinceramente desconheço!


----------



## zejorge (20 Jan 2010 às 18:27)

Olá boa tarde

Adquiri em Dezembro no Lidl a estação com que iniciei as minhas "aventuras" meteorológicas, e até agora nada tenho a reclamar, para além dos valores da temperatura e humidade não serem fiáveis.
Para remediar adquiri um termómetro digital int/ext, que vai resolvendo.Quando as "condições atmosféricas" ($$$$$) melhorarem, subirei mais uns degraus.....

até breve


----------



## Puma (20 Jan 2010 às 19:21)

joseoliveira disse:


> Conseguir um sensor extra para uma estação não incluído no pack é na maioria das vezes um enorme desafio, diria até quase impossível e tal como já referi num post de abordagem ao tema, talvez unicamente seja possível conseguí-lo via on-line através do link que costuma vir na embalagem ou então em lojas da especialidade.
> 
> A compatibilidade dos sensores com as estações, não sei a certeza absoluta disso mas penso que tudo indica que não é estandardizada ou universal, o que obviamente implica que a fonte algorítmica da estação apenas receba do respectivo sensor uma transmissão de dados que tecnicamente lhe correspondam. Se alguém por aqui já teve bons resultados nesta questão, óptimo, é sinal de que tal é possível. Sinceramente desconheço!



Obrigado pela explicação.

De qualquer das formas vou continuar a tentar, até porque alguns sensores têm três canais á escolha.

Gostava de saber se alguém tambem anda nesta aventura de arranjar um sensor para esta estação do Lidl ?


----------



## mgarriapa (21 Jan 2010 às 00:47)

Puma disse:


> Obrigado pela explicação.
> 
> De qualquer das formas vou continuar a tentar, até porque alguns sensores têm três canais á escolha.
> 
> Gostava de saber se alguém tambem anda nesta aventura de arranjar um sensor para esta estação do Lidl ?


, Eu primeiro vou buscar a minha amanha

 depois se vê o sensor pois desmontar esta fora de questão pk ai a garantia  ia a vida e dois anos é muito tempo este fds vai ser de montagem se o tempo ajudar!!

 abraço


----------



## Puma (21 Jan 2010 às 13:20)

mgarriapa disse:


> , Eu primeiro vou buscar a minha amanha
> 
> depois se vê o sensor pois desmontar esta fora de questão pk ai a garantia  ia a vida e dois anos é muito tempo este fds vai ser de montagem se o tempo ajudar!!
> 
> abraço



Eu não aconselho que se desmonte o sensor, pois para além de se perder a garantia, é necessário conhecimentos de electrónica.

O mais estranho é que a estação é a 434 Mhz quando a grande maioria é a 433 Mhz, daí a incompatibilidade. 

Quem já tenha arranjado um sensor externo que informe, pois agradecia imenso.


----------



## mgarriapa (22 Jan 2010 às 00:16)

quanto ao problema do sensor vou tentar fazer um mini RS com corticite para ver no que resulta!! já agora há alguma maneira fácil de eu afinar a pressão relativa ???

 já tenho o meu bebé alemão espero que sábado já esteja a trabalhar"" isto de trabalhar ao fds é lichado,

 Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

mgarriapa disse:


> quanto ao problema do sensor vou tentar fazer um mini RS *com corticite* para ver no que resulta!! já agora há alguma maneira fácil de eu afinar a pressão relativa ???
> 
> já tenho o meu bebé alemão espero que sábado já esteja a trabalhar"" isto de trabalhar ao fds é lichado,
> 
> Abraço



Se não for com pratos de plástico nem vale a pena tentar.


----------



## mgarriapa (22 Jan 2010 às 17:18)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Se não for com pratos de plástico nem vale a pena tentar.


com um sensor daquele tamanho e na posição onde fica só se for pratos para o arroz doce  estou a ver que tenho que optar por comprar uma estação só par a a temp e humidade!!

abraço


----------



## FANAN (22 Jan 2010 às 17:58)

Boa tarde,

Já devolvi a minha estação do Lidl.... Os sensores de humidade e temperatura começaram a dar valores alterrimos e o pluviómetro deixou de funcionar.

Tive com ela instalada perto de um mês…. E o estado dela estava cada vez pior….

Vivo á beira mar entre Ericeira e Santa Cruz…. Vamos ver se arranjo coragem €€€€€ para comprar uma coisa melhor 

Um abraço

Fernando


----------



## Puma (22 Jan 2010 às 20:57)

Boas....

Hoje passei pela Decathlon, e qual não é o meu espanto que vejo uns sensores de temperatura e humidade para exterior com transmissão a 433 Mhz e três canais, da marca Geonaute, muito parecidos exteriormente aos sensores da Oregon.

E claro...comprei para testar novamente com a estação Auriol.

Experimentei os canais todos, fiz reset ao sensor e á estação e nada...

Já ando a desconfiar que a estação não admite canais suplementares 

Será que é compatível com outro sensor externo igual ao que vem de origem ? 


Alguem que tenha uma estação destas e que more por estas bandas se quiser fazer o teste estou disponível......


----------



## mgarriapa (23 Jan 2010 às 18:41)

Boas

A maquina está montada

  primeiros dados as 18.35 do dia 22/01/2010

  temp actual 13.6 ºc

  humidade 81%

  pressão  1016hpa

  velo/ media vento 3.6 km/h  NW

  rajada vento  6.5 km/h

  precipitação 0.0mm

  vamos ver como a coisa vai correndo

  Abraço!!


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2010 às 19:03)

Puma disse:


> Boas....
> 
> Hoje passei pela Decathlon, e qual não é o meu espanto que vejo uns sensores de temperatura e humidade para exterior com transmissão a 433 Mhz e três canais, da marca Geonaute, muito parecidos exteriormente aos sensores da Oregon.
> 
> ...



Se quiser vir a Viseu...

-------------

por cá a máquina tá montada, a dar dados acho eu que certos, proteji com uma manga de metal, usada para ventilação, aberta em cima e por baixo, deixando o sensor respirar.

Vou tentar ver se arranjo algum cabo USB que consiga ligar a estação ao Pc.
Ainda vou conseguir


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jan 2010 às 20:25)

Puma disse:


> Já ando a desconfiar que a estação não admite canais suplementares
> 
> Será que é compatível com outro sensor externo igual ao que vem de origem ?



A resposta à pergunta é óbvia, não que a estação não admita canais suplementares, simplesmente precisam ser *tecnicamente compatíveis* e não vejo qual o espanto de um ou mais sensores iguais aos que vêm da origem serem admitidos pela mesma! 

Há que conseguí-los...


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jan 2010 às 20:31)

Pedro disse:


> por cá a máquina tá montada, a dar dados acho eu que certos, proteji com uma manga de metal, usada para ventilação, aberta em cima e por baixo, deixando o sensor respirar.



Segundo percebi, protegeste o sensor com uma manga metálica?

Dado o formato e o material em si que serviria de protecção, parecem-te adequados?


----------



## Puma (23 Jan 2010 às 22:40)

Pedro disse:


> Se quiser vir a Viseu...
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...



Boas....

Fiquei muito curioso com essa protecção de metal aberta em cima e por baixo. 

Há a possibilidade de colocar fotos ?


----------



## mgarriapa (24 Jan 2010 às 23:00)

Pedro disse:


> Se quiser vir a Viseu...
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...



proteção metalica  isso cheira-me a efeito estufa eu ainda vou tentar fazer algo em rofemate,  mas tem que ser o mais pequeno possível para não interferir com o cata-vento mas só no próximo fds até lá tem que se aguentar com as mínimas bem baixas que ai vem

Abraço


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jan 2010 às 00:39)

mgarriapa disse:


> proteção metalica   eu ainda vou tentar fazer algo em rofemate,  mas tem que ser o mais pequeno possível para não interferir com o cata-vento mas só no próximo fds até lá tem que se aguentar com as mínimas bem baixas que ai vem



Desculpa a minha ignorância, que tipo de material é *rofemate*?


----------



## mgarriapa (26 Jan 2010 às 16:28)

joseoliveira disse:


> Desculpa a minha ignorância, que tipo de material é *rofemate*?


 É parecido com esferovite, e que se usa para o isolamento das casas e normalmente é azul!! Eu como fiz obras a pouco tempo tenho cá uns bocados vou experimentar

 Abraço


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2010 às 16:33)

mgarriapa disse:


> É parecido com esferovite, e que se usa para o isolamento das casas e normalmente é azul!! Eu como fiz obras a pouco tempo tenho cá uns bocados vou experimentar
> 
> Abraço



Sim, o polietileno extrudido ou esferovite de construção. Pessoalmente tentei construir um abrigo nesse material e não resultou. Isolou até certo ponto, mas a partir daí deu valores exageradíssimos de temperatura. Os valores sem RS conseguiam aproximar-se mais do real do que com esse abrigo. Desisti da ideia...


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jan 2010 às 21:55)

mgarriapa disse:


> É parecido com esferovite, e que se usa para o isolamento das casas e normalmente é azul!! Eu como fiz obras a pouco tempo tenho cá uns bocados vou experimentar
> 
> Abraço



Pois é, esse material parece que é tentador, não é? 
Há já algum tempo também construí um abrigo com isso, também em azul claro. Foi para esquecer...
No Inverno poderás não notar tanto, apenas alguma anomalia positiva nas temperaturas mínimas que com o passar dos dias irás notar que de facto não são mínimas reais, pois poderão elevar-se, porque o sensor está demasiado protegido do ar exterior porque este material nunca deixa arrefecer de forma real o espaço onde se encontra o sensor.

Neste âmbito, se mesmo agora em dias de sol, as máximas muito provavelmente subirão um pouco além do normal, espera para o Verão e verás muitos dias com valores entre os 30 e 40º quando na realidade por vezes nem chegam aos 30ºC.
A HR será outro problema; certamente irás obter valores muito aquém do esperado, mesmo agora poderás obter valores baixos e não muito reais, no Verão a estação certamente irá indicar-te valores baixíssimos e que te coloca em dúvida se estás em algum deserto! 

Digo-te, isso provoca um verdadeiro efeito de estufa para o sensor


----------



## oscarj (15 Fev 2010 às 14:49)

Boa tarde.

Em meados de Dezembro comprei uma estação Auriol com Pluviómetro e Anemómetro no LIDL.

Até a data funcionou bem apesar de não ser uma estação profissional.
No entanto para o que eu pretendo serve perfeitamente.

Esta semana o Anemómetro deixou de funcionar.
Não obtenho velocidade do vento, direcção e temperatura exterior.

Esta possui um pequeno Led que em condições normais "pisca" de tempo a tempo.

De início ainda troquei as pilhas, mas o facto é que efectivamente avariou, não mandado qualquer dado para a central.

Já fui reclamar á LIDL pois apenas possui dois meses de utilização.

Infelizmente o talão de compra, já não existe, não o deitei fora, mas não o encontro.

A Lidl somente assume a reparação ou eventual troca com o respectivo talão de troca.

Como no dia em que a comprei, foi o único artigo que adiquiri, imprimi um extracto do meu banco com o valor do produto.

A Lidl confirma o valor e código da transação associada á casa comercial LIDL, mas de nada me vale.

Somente aceitam reclamações com o talão de compra.

Inclusivé prontifiquei-me a esquecer a garantia, e solicitar a reparação da mesma. Nem assim......

Alguém sabe onde posso mandar reparar esta estação?






Desde já Obrigado.

Óscar


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Fev 2010 às 22:58)

oscarj disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Em meados de Dezembro comprei uma estação Auriol com Pluviómetro e Anemómetro no LIDL.
> 
> ...



Boas
Parece que são problematicas...
A do meu colega, tambem deixou de transmitir, pouco tempo após a compra...e tinha o compartimento das pilhas com agua... mudou-as e vedou melhor...mas logo após voltaram os problemas...
Curioso que tambem tinha perdido o talão


----------



## oscarj (16 Fev 2010 às 11:12)

Bom dia.

Mas existe alguma casa de electrónica especializada que possa reparar este aparelho.

Ou simplesmente é para deitar fora?

Óscar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2010 às 14:09)

oscarj disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Mas existe alguma casa de electrónica especializada que possa reparar este aparelho.
> 
> ...



Nestas situações é sempre bom conhecer o material antes de efectuar uma compra, pois podemos arrepender-nos mais tarde. Decerto agora já muita gente irá evitar este modelo Auriol pelos seus frequentes problemas.

No entanto, se conheceres alguém que seja mais conhecedor de electrónica, boa sorte, caso contrário, terás apenas parte desse material a funcionar, permanentemente, com cada vez mais problemas na recepção dos dados. Muitas foram já as queixas em relação a essa estação.

Por vezes é melhor apostar em modelos um pouco mais caros e duradouros. Porque estas poupanças sairam caras a alguns membros deste fórum que optaram por esse modelo.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Fev 2010 às 14:25)

oscarj disse:


> Somente aceitam reclamações com o talão de compra.
> 
> Inclusivé prontifiquei-me a esquecer a garantia, e solicitar a reparação da mesma. Nem assim......
> 
> Alguém sabe onde posso mandar reparar esta estação?



Olá oscarj

Pois é, sem talãozinho não há direito a reclamaçãozinha! 

Sou consumidor habitual do Lidl mas confesso que nem tudo o que lá existe e me chama a atenção vem cá para casa! 
Generalizando, o Lidl tem produtos de vários níveis de qualidade sobretudo de qualidade padrão, como no fundo sucede em outros espaços comerciais.

Sejamos práticos; O Lidl é uma loja de produtos alimentares, ferramentas para bricolage, pequenos electrodomésticos, até de peças de mobiliário, etc.
Bom, o que acontece é que por exemplo estes produtos, são adquiridos pela loja a outras empresas que simplesmente desconhecemos a sua existência bem como da qualidade dos seus produtos e quando surgem reclamações, habitualmente propõem que se troque o produto com defeito por outro não usado caso exista em armazém, o que não significa que seja de melhor qualidade, é tudo uma questão de pura sorte porque quanto à garantia, sei de situações que esta não passa de uma formalidade com contornos legais não previstos! Quanto tempo estaria o equipamento em reparação? É uma incógnita!

Na maioria das vezes as anomalias nestes produtos passam apenas pela simples oxidação de componentes ou ligação aos mesmos que não foram devidamente protegidos para o exterior. Produtos feitos em série e de baixo custo... ..., mas continuo a achar que é tudo uma questão de sorte!

Mandar reparar por fora, quem esteja disposto a verificar o estado dos componentes e seus circuitos, proceder a possíveis substituições, enfim, alguém com paciência para verificar um produto não muito usual em termos de reparação!


----------



## oscarj (16 Fev 2010 às 15:29)

Olá.

Vou tentar em alguma casa de reparações electrónicas....

No entanto recomendam alguma estação meteo não profissional, que possua pluviómetro, anemómetro?

Tenho visto algumas da marca "LA CROSSE" julgo que é assim que se escreve.

Recomendam alguma em especial?

Estive a verificar esta estação.
Têm muito bom aspecto, bem como interface com o Pc:

http://www.lacrossetechnology.com/2810/index.php#specs

Um pouco cara...

Alguma recomendação de onde a poderei mandar vir a preço mais "acessível"?

Óscar


----------



## migmor (20 Fev 2010 às 23:54)

Só uma questão acerca da estação Auriol do Lidl.

A unidade interior leva 6 pilhas AA mas se retirar-mos 3 continua a funcionar...
Para que servem as outras 3 pilhas?


----------



## oscarj (21 Fev 2010 às 19:13)

Olá.

Basta ler o manual....

Assim têm a possibilidade de alterar pilhas gastas sem a estação perder os valores entretanto configurados, tais como as horas e os valores de registo.

Espero ter ajudado.

Óscar


----------



## habomtempo (26 Mar 2010 às 16:42)

Comprei uma estação Auriol no lidl, penso estar tudo a funcionar correctamente, mas gostaria de saber se alguem sabe qual o tempo de amostragem da pluviosidade, ou seja de quanto e quanto tempo é enviado o sinal do sensor de pluviosidade para a estação.
Na zona centro do Pais perto de  Coimbra tenho    temperatura exterior de 15,4 º hr 34%  interior de 16,4º  e hr 70%
A diferença na humidade deve-se ao facto de embora estar a chuver estar vento com rajadas de 7,2 Km/h.
Esta estação ainda recebe a temperatura de um outro sensor de temperatura de 15º  e hr 99% .
A humidade de 99% deve-se ao facto da referida estação exterior não ter sensor de temperatura.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2010 às 18:09)

habomtempo disse:


> Na zona centro do Pais perto de  Coimbra tenho    temperatura exterior de 15,4 º hr 34%  interior de 16,4º  e hr 70%
> A diferença na humidade deve-se ao facto de embora estar a chuver estar vento com rajadas de 7,2 Km/h.
> Esta estação ainda recebe a temperatura de um outro sensor de temperatura de 15º  e hr 99% .
> A humidade de 99% deve-se ao facto da referida estação exterior não ter sensor de temperatura.





Como disse ? 

Não faz sentido:

* A zona Centro é um termo demasiado abrangente. Mesmo em questões de 2 km de distância pode haver diferenças locais de 2 ºC na temperatura e por vezes 10 % na humidade relativa, em situações específicas, de modo que é impossível aprovar ou reprovar os dados que aqui colocas para discussão de validade.

* Qual é a diferença na humidade de que falas ? Do interior em relação ao exterior ou em relação a outra localidade ? Diferenças do interior para o exterior não se colocam em causa, pois os dados do interior das casas não são de modo algum relevantes para a meteorologia. Isto estando vento ou não estando não tem qualquer relação com as condições do interior das casas. Confesso que não entendi a ideia.

* O facto de uma estação não ter sensor de temperatura não significa que o higrómetro não dê valores correctos. Casos em que o higrómetro funciona em separado não precisam de nenhum sensor de temperatura para calcular a humidade relativa. As funções são independentes e dissociáveis.


----------



## Lousano (26 Mar 2010 às 20:09)

habomtempo disse:


> Comprei uma estação Auriol no lidl, penso estar tudo a funcionar correctamente, mas gostaria de saber se alguem sabe qual o tempo de amostragem da pluviosidade, ou seja de quanto e quanto tempo é enviado o sinal do sensor de pluviosidade para a estação.
> Na zona centro do Pais perto de  Coimbra tenho    temperatura exterior de 15,4 º hr 34%  interior de 16,4º  e hr 70%
> A diferença na humidade deve-se ao facto de embora estar a chuver estar vento com rajadas de 7,2 Km/h.
> Esta estação ainda recebe a temperatura de um outro sensor de temperatura de 15º  e hr 99% .
> A humidade de 99% deve-se ao facto da referida estação exterior não ter sensor de temperatura.



Humidade relativa de 34% exterior, hoje, é um valor efectivamente erróneo.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Mar 2010 às 20:38)

habomtempo disse:


> Comprei uma estação Auriol no lidl, penso estar tudo a funcionar correctamente, mas gostaria de saber se alguem sabe qual o tempo de amostragem da pluviosidade, ou seja de quanto e quanto tempo é enviado o sinal do sensor de pluviosidade para a estação.
> Na zona centro do Pais perto de  Coimbra tenho    temperatura exterior de 15,4 º hr 34%  interior de 16,4º  e hr 70%
> A diferença na humidade deve-se ao facto de embora estar a chuver estar vento com rajadas de 7,2 Km/h.
> Esta estação ainda *recebe a temperatura* de um outro sensor de temperatura de 15º  e hr 99% .
> A humidade de 99% deve-se ao facto da referida estação exterior *não ter sensor de temperatura.*



Olá!

Então a outra estação têm ou não têm sensor de temperatura???

Em relação ao pluviómetro, na minha considero rápida a emissão dos valores para a consola.

Quanto à temperatura e humidade, como a estação não têm RS, os valores durante o dia podem ser erróneos, ou seja, teres valores de temperatura acima do real e humidade abaixo do real.

Mas se pudesses explicar a situação um pouco melhor era bom.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Mar 2010 às 20:48)

habomtempo disse:


> Na zona centro do Pais perto de  Coimbra tenho    temperatura *exterior de 15,4 º hr 34%  interior de 16,4º  e hr 70%*A diferença na humidade deve-se ao facto de embora estar a chuver estar vento com rajadas de 7,2 Km/h.



Olá!

Segundo percebi registou-se uma HR de 34% na presença de precipitação!
Não parece muito viável esse valor diante dessas circunstâncias, algo aqui impede a obtenção de valores mais proporcionais a essas condições.

Penso que antes de mais convém relacionar esses valores com os obtidos pela estação mais próxima que fica em S. Silvestre, portanto a poucos Km's de Ançã, que por acaso também costumo consultar quando estou por Coimbra.  

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=MC4162


----------



## Geiras (23 Nov 2010 às 20:43)

Boas

Alguém me sabe dizer se o LIDL ainda vende estações ou poderá vir a vender? ou se era so naquela altura?


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Nov 2010 às 01:17)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer se o LIDL ainda vende estações ou poderá vir a vender? ou se era so naquela altura?



Um conselho de amigo: não vás por aí!
Esse assunto tem estado digamos que adormecido, nem sei se haverá algo mais a referir de importante em relação a essas estações.
O que se sabe é que os feedbacks já por aqui registados não lhes são muito favoráveis.

O melhor é alargar a procura por outros lados...


----------



## tiagoagfaria (3 Dez 2010 às 22:02)

Há algum tempo o meu pai comprou esta estação, que não passa de um termómetro digital vá, mas que nunca consegui por o sensor exterior a funcionar. Para além de não saber da caixa não consigo achar os manuais na net nem tão pouco programar o sensor externo, alguém que tenha comprado uma destas me pode dar umas luzes de como o programar e calibrar a temperatura?


----------



## Puma (13 Dez 2010 às 22:34)

A famosa estação Auriol do Lidl, está novamente à venda, a partir do próximo dia 20, 2ª feira.

Aqui fica o link.

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20101220.p.Estacao_Meteorologica


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Puma disse:


> A famosa estação Auriol do Lidl, está novamente à venda, a partir do próximo dia 20, 2ª feira.
> 
> Aqui fica o link.
> 
> http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20101220.p.Estacao_Meteorologica



Isso é bom?...


----------



## BVG (13 Dez 2010 às 23:11)

Puma disse:


> A famosa estação Auriol do Lidl, está novamente à venda, a partir do próximo dia 20, 2ª feira.
> 
> Aqui fica o link.
> 
> http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20101220.p.Estacao_Meteorologica



A tua ainda funciona? 
Estou a pensar adquirir uma, mas já li tantos pontos negativos, que não sei...
Tu és aquele que tens o sensor de temperatura à parte, certo?
E que tal? Bomba bem assim?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## rufer (13 Dez 2010 às 23:56)

Boas pessoal.
Como não tenho estação meteorológica e depois de ter reparado nesta, estava a pensar comprá-la.
Mas de pois de ter lido os comentários aqui reproduzidos, fiquei com muitas dúvidas.

Quem já comprou acha que vale a pena? 

Ou é dinheiro deitado fora?

Para quem é um verdadeiro amador, mas com gosto por esta área, é boa?

Muitas dúvidas.

Obrigado.


----------



## NunoBrito (14 Dez 2010 às 03:22)

rufer disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Como não tenho estação meteorológica e depois de ter reparado nesta, estava a pensar comprá-la.
> Mas de pois de ter lido os comentários aqui reproduzidos, fiquei com muitas dúvidas.
> 
> ...



Foi a minha primeira estação meteorologica " a sério ". 
O unico defeito que notei, foi no verão. A temperatura é aumentada da realidade dois a quatro graus centigrados ( o que para mim foi significativo ).
Tem como desvatagem não vir com programa de PC e nem é possivel ligá-la a nenhum ( pelo menos que eu saiba ).
De resto, funcionou muito bem.
Foi substituida por uma Davis Vantage Vue, a velhinha reformou-se e está agora guardada na garagem.


----------



## BVG (14 Dez 2010 às 09:28)

NunoBrito disse:


> Foi a minha primeira estação meteorologica " a sério ".
> O unico defeito que notei, foi no verão. A temperatura é aumentada da realidade dois a quatro graus centigrados ( o que para mim foi significativo ).
> Tem como desvatagem não vir com programa de PC e nem é possivel ligá-la a nenhum ( pelo menos que eu saiba ).
> De resto, funcionou muito bem.
> Foi substituida por uma Davis Vantage Vue, a velhinha reformou-se e está agora guardada na garagem.



hmm.. nem que mais tarde compre um sensor extra, como fez o puma.
não existe mesmo nenhum tipo de conecção para extrair os dados? Nada de nada? hmm... alguém já abriu a consola pra ver se existe alguma porta interna?

Abraço..


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2010 às 10:47)

Puma disse:


> A famosa estação Auriol do Lidl, está novamente à venda, a partir do próximo dia 20, 2ª feira.
> 
> Aqui fica o link.
> 
> http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20101220.p.Estacao_Meteorologica



Já agora, alguém sabe onde se pode arranjar peças sobressalentes para esta estação? É que o anemómetro de uma estação que tenho igual a essa, tem uma das "conchas" partidas, pelo que necessitava dessa parte do anemómetro para substituir.


----------



## Puma (14 Dez 2010 às 13:12)

Boas....

Efectivamente foi a minha primeira estação meteorologica, minimamente, a serio, tendo neste momento uma Oregon WMR 200.

A minha Auriol esteve a funcionar, desde finais de Dezembro de 2009 até inicios de Setembro deste ano, e não tenho razões de queixa. Passou o Inverno, Primavera e Verão sempre a bombar 

Aliás, em termos de recepção de sinal até me parece ser melhor que a minha actual Oregon WMR 200. Pois a Auriol foi instalar e começar a receber os dados, enquanto que a Oregon, para o mesmo local de instalação tive que andar com experiencias de forma a receber o sinal, sempre correctamente. 

A desvantagem é efectivamente o sensor de temperatura e humidade, que rapidamente resolvi tendo comprado um sensor externo a 434 Mhz.

No que diz respeito á ligação ao PC, creio ser de todo impossivel, pois tive oportunidade de abrir a estação e não creio que tal seja possivel.

No que diz respeito a peças de substituição, não sei onde os mesmos podem ser adquiridos.

Considero uma estação bastante interessante, tendo em consideração o preço praticado no Lidl ( A mesma já foi avistada com outra marca e a rondar os € 225,00 ), e quem comprar não se esqueçer de guardar o respectivo talão, não vá o Diabo tece-las 

De qualquer das formas, creio que o LIDL dá 1 mês para experimentar a " máquina " desde que a mesma seja devolvida nas devidas condições.



Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## BVG (14 Dez 2010 às 13:58)

Puma disse:


> Boas....
> 
> Efectivamente foi a minha primeira estação meteorologica, minimamente, a serio, tendo neste momento uma Oregon WMR 200.
> 
> ...



Ou seja, esteve a bombar quase 1 ano, é isso?
E o único ponto negativo foi o sensor da temperatura / humidade?

Cumps.


----------



## vitamos (14 Dez 2010 às 14:27)

Existe aqui algo que deve ser sempre equacionado em primeiro lugar.

Uma estação deste tipo sem dúvida que é uma mais valia em termos de funcionalidades para o preço a que se encontra.

Contudo a equação a por na balança é o objectivo e os parâmetros principais que se querem medir.

Se existem boas condições de instalação para o pluviómetro e anemómetro (condições de campo aberto) e adquirindo provavelmente outro sensor, se se desejar dados fiáveis com RS e, por outro lado, não se desejar a a disponibilização on-line, então esta será uma estação completa a preço imbatível.

Se os objectivos forem para além disto então poderá ser necessário equacionar outras opções. Tudo depende sempre destes dois factores: Objectivos e condições de instalação.


----------



## Puma (14 Dez 2010 às 14:48)

vitamos disse:


> Existe aqui algo que deve ser sempre equacionado em primeiro lugar.
> 
> Uma estação deste tipo sem dúvida que é uma mais valia em termos de funcionalidades para o preço a que se encontra.
> 
> ...





Ora nem mais.......


----------



## BVG (14 Dez 2010 às 15:00)

Puma disse:


> Ora nem mais.......



Então está decidido, devo em arriscar a compra do Urinol, ops.. do Auriol


----------



## lsalvador (14 Dez 2010 às 15:02)

BVG disse:


> Então está decidido, devo em arriscar a compra do Urinol, ops.. do Auriol



Porque não dás mais um pouco e compras uma PCE, já com ligação a net, datalogger.


----------



## BVG (14 Dez 2010 às 15:04)

lsalvador disse:


> Porque não dás mais um pouco e compras uma PCE, já com ligação a net, datalogger.



Quando dizes mais um pouco, estás a falar de quanto? O dobro?


----------



## lsalvador (14 Dez 2010 às 15:05)

BVG disse:


> Quando dizes mais um pouco, estás a falar de quanto? O dobro?



yap


----------



## BVG (14 Dez 2010 às 15:09)

lsalvador disse:


> yap



Então diz-me lá, onde é que isso está a 98€ já com portes


----------



## lsalvador (14 Dez 2010 às 15:27)

BVG disse:


> Então diz-me lá, onde é que isso está a 98€ já com portes



PCE Iberica

Link

Se procurares no Ebay encontra-se a esse valor e até menos. Um user daqui do forum recebeu hoje a irmã gemea da PCE por cerca de 96€, vindo de Inglaterra.

Um abraço.


----------



## BVG (14 Dez 2010 às 15:34)

lsalvador disse:


> PCE Iberica
> 
> Link
> 
> ...



hmmm... e esse seu colega comprou no eBay?
Se me indicar o user que vendeu a weather station agradecia 

A consola não está em permanente conecção à net, pois não?
É necessário ligar a consola ao pc, e depois descarregar o log, é isso?

Cumps.


----------



## lsalvador (14 Dez 2010 às 15:38)

BVG disse:


> hmmm... e esse seu colega comprou no eBay?
> Se me indicar o user que vendeu a weather station agradecia
> 
> A consola não está em permanente conecção à net, pois não?
> ...



A consola tem datalogger, para poucos dados mas tem. Sim é necessario estar ligado a um PC para poder enviar os dados para a net.

O nome do user envio-lhe por PM.

Um abraço.


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Dez 2010 às 21:18)

A minha PCE nova, custou entregue em mão +-120€
Agora comprar estações em ebays, leilões e afins (2ª mão), sem garantias....não sei não.... eu não arriscava


----------



## Mjhb (14 Dez 2010 às 21:44)

Não tenho razão de queixa especial senão a razão habitual: o termohigrómtero e a impossibilidade de conexão informática.

De resto, sempre a bombar, com uma problema aqui e ali, em relação ao sensor da temperatura, mas nada de especial. Acho o preço uma ninharia pela estação bastante boa.

A minha fará próximo dia 26, 1ano de bons dados, pena não ter hipótese de comprar um sensor extra, pela distância à lojas que vendem o produto.

Que puder, compre uma PCE, mas para quem como eu não teve margem para mais, é um bom negócio.


----------



## BVG (14 Dez 2010 às 22:17)

Pedro disse:


> Não tenho razão de queixa especial senão a razão habitual: o termohigrómtero e a impossibilidade de conexão informática.
> 
> De resto, sempre a bombar, com uma problema aqui e ali, em relação ao sensor da temperatura, mas nada de especial. Acho o preço uma ninharia pela estação bastante boa.
> 
> ...



Também penso que seja uma boa compra, até porque quero iniciar-me na coisa, e se mais tarde, vir que até curto, poderei comprar algo melhor.
Segunda-feira estarei à cuca no LIDL 
Só espero que chegue pra mim


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Dez 2010 às 01:04)

Atenção, não convém ir com muita sede ao pote! 

Como já por aqui se relataram experiências no uso destas estações do LIDL, umas positivas e outras nem tanto, o que de novo convém sublinhar e tudo leva a crer que conseguir um equipamento destes em boas condições de utilização, é realmente uma questão de sorte!


----------



## BVG (15 Dez 2010 às 09:20)

joseoliveira disse:


> Atenção, não convém ir com muita sede ao pote!
> 
> Como já por aqui se relataram experiências no uso destas estações do LIDL, umas positivas e outras nem tanto, o que de novo convém sublinhar e tudo leva a crer que conseguir um equipamento destes em boas condições de utilização, é realmente uma questão de sorte!



Guardarei o talão, como sempre faço :-)
A ver vamos..
A tal PCE não se consegue a menos de 100 €? Talvez fosse uma hipotese a ponderar..


----------



## lsalvador (15 Dez 2010 às 11:01)

filipe cunha disse:


> A minha PCE nova, custou entregue em mão +-120€
> Agora comprar estações em ebays, leilões e afins (2ª mão), sem garantias....não sei não.... eu não arriscava



2º mão só se quiseres, garantia tens sempre.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2010 às 15:53)

Eu vou ver se falo com os meus pais, para vender a estação que tenho, não que seja má, mas quero evoluir, e vou tentar coloca-la à venda.

Ofertas e mais informações por MP.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

Preciso de saber até amanhã à noite, no máximo se alguém está interessado, e qual o valor que propõem, para saber de minha vida. A ver se vendo ou não...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Dez 2010 às 21:43)

Essa estação do lidl é mesmo só a temperatura e humidade que não está bom ou o pluviometro e o anemometro também não funcionam?


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2010 às 22:05)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Essa estação do lidl é mesmo só a temperatura e humidade que não está bom ou o pluviometro e o anemometro também não funcionam?



Toda a estação funciona na perfeição.

Mas, tal como nas boas estações (PCE, Davis, Oregon, tec.) se o sensor de temperatura não for protegido com uma radiation shield, que é o caso, a temperatura será inflacionada, e por consequência a humidade também o é, mas não é problema de estação. É somente questões de instalação. Nos últimos tempos tenho conseguido dados realistas, porque encontrei uma óptima localização para que tal aconteça, à sombra todo o dia.

Quanto ao anemómetro e pluviometro são ambos bom material


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Dez 2010 às 22:19)

Pedro disse:


> Toda a estação funciona na perfeição.
> 
> Mas, tal como nas boas estações (PCE, Davis, Oregon, tec.) se o sensor de temperatura não for protegido com uma radiation shield, que é o caso, a temperatura será inflacionada, e por consequência a humidade também o é, mas não é problema de estação. É somente questões de instalação. Nos últimos tempos tenho conseguido dados realistas, porque encontrei uma óptima localização para que tal aconteça, à sombra todo o dia.
> 
> Quanto ao anemómetro e pluviometro são ambos bom material



Muito obrigado, assim estou a pensar em ira adquiri-la


----------



## Geiras (16 Dez 2010 às 01:19)

Também estou a pensar em compra-la, por enquanto uma estação destas mais fraquinhas serve-me. Termómetro tenho um de mercúrio  (à sombra todo o dia), que não me poderá dar máximas nem mínimas, mas sempre são os valores mais fiáveis...

O que me interessa mesmo nesta estação será o anemómetro e o pluviómetro. 

Espero não ficar de todo, mal servido


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 18:07)

Bem, não estava de todo a espera que alguém se interessa-se, mas isto só me facilita a vida.

falta agora propor preços, o mais rápido possível!!!


----------



## BVG (16 Dez 2010 às 18:20)

Pedro disse:


> Bem, não estava de todo a espera que alguém se interessa-se, mas isto só me facilita a vida.
> 
> falta agora propor preços, o mais rápido possível!!!



Neste momento tens qual? 
Ou só tens mesmo essa? 
'As tantas mais vale dar + 50Eur e ter uma coisa mais à maneira e que tenha datalogger.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 18:23)

BVG disse:


> Neste momento tens qual?
> Ou só tens mesmo essa?
> 'As tantas mais vale dar + 50Eur e ter uma coisa mais à maneira e que tenha datalogger.



Só tenho a Auriol, e quero evoluir para uma PCE, mas para gente que quer começar é muito bom.

A PCE custa 117€ para Portugal


----------



## BVG (16 Dez 2010 às 18:29)

Pedro disse:


> Só tenho a Auriol, e quero evoluir para uma PCE, mas para gente que quer começar é muito bom.
> 
> A PCE custa 117€ para Portugal



Humm..  parece que andam por aí umas clones da PCE, um pouco mais baratas. Talvez não fosse mal jogado. 
A PCE fica-te a 117 já com portes? Hmm..


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 18:32)

BVG disse:


> Humm..  parece que andam por aí umas clones da PCE, um pouco mais baratas. Talvez não fosse mal jogado.
> A PCE fica-te a 117 já com portes? Hmm..



Sim, com garantia a 3anos.

isso das estações clone, pelo que tenho visto em fórum estrangeiros, os membros que têm comprado imitações mais baratas acabam por ter muita despesa com arranjo do material e alterações... Mais vale começar por baixo, e ir subindo, como vou fazendo.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2010 às 18:37)

Pedro disse:


> Só tenho a Auriol, e quero evoluir para uma PCE, mas para gente que quer começar é muito bom.
> 
> A PCE custa 117€ para Portugal


Atenção se queres completamente near-real-time, acho que a PCE só actualiza o vento de 50 em 50 segundos.


----------



## BVG (16 Dez 2010 às 18:41)

Pedro disse:


> Sim, com garantia a 3anos.
> 
> isso das estações clone, pelo que tenho visto em fórum estrangeiros, os membros que têm comprado imitações mais baratas acabam por ter muita despesa com arranjo do material e alterações... Mais vale começar por baixo, e ir subindo, como vou fazendo.



Humm.. e onde compras essa PCE? 
Não sei mesmo o que comprar.. 
Eu até comprava a Auriol, mas depois, se calhar, gostava de gravação os valores ao longo do dia no pc, e acabo por não ter essa opção.
Não sei mesmo..


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 18:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Atenção se queres completamente near-real-time, acho que a PCE só actualiza o vento de 50 em 50 segundos.



Não, a minha ideia na PCE é a conexão PC e a memória para guardar histórico. Esta mede bem, mas falta-lhe este tipo de coisas.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 19:02)

gente, eu estou a pedir propostas, para saber se vale a pena tentar convencer os meus pais do negócio... Não quero dar certezas e depois falhar. 

Tudo depende das ofertas e deles.


----------



## vagas (16 Dez 2010 às 19:31)

Bem andava a querer comprar uma mas depois de ter visto o folheto da dica da semana e ver a estação do LIDL afinal é boa compra ou não para iniciante?


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

vagas disse:


> Bem andava a querer comprar uma mas depois de ter visto o folheto da dica da semana e ver a estação do LIDL afinal é boa compra ou não para iniciante?



Pouco me arrependo da compra da estação, senão a falta de conexão ao PC.

para quem quer começar é a ideal.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2010 às 20:52)

Queria tanto essa estação para principiantes, mas não, não posso infelizmente. O meu pai não me deixa, pelo menos no telhado. É chato viver num apartamento.


----------



## Geiras (16 Dez 2010 às 21:02)

O lidl na 2ª Feira vai ficar cheio de meteoloucos


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 21:26)

Trovoadapower disse:


> O lidl na 2ª Feira vai ficar cheio de meteoloucos



SE for como no ano passado, que o meu pai se pôs à porta meia hora antes de abrir e já lá estavam mais meia dúzia...


----------



## BVG (16 Dez 2010 às 21:37)

Pedro disse:


> SE for como no ano passado, que o meu pai se pôs à porta meia hora antes de abrir e já lá estavam mais meia dúzia...



tás a gozar, certo? 
estava a pensar passar ao LIDL apenas ao pé noite


----------



## BVG (16 Dez 2010 às 21:40)

Pedro disse:


> Pouco me arrependo da compra da estação, senão a falta de conexão ao PC.
> 
> para quem quer começar é a ideal.



Diz-me uma coisa,
apesar da consola não permitir ligação ao pc, é possível consultar o histórico dos dados ao longo de um dia / semana / mês ? Que dados me permite consultar?


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 21:57)

BVG disse:


> Diz-me uma coisa,
> apesar da consola não permitir ligação ao pc, é possível consultar o histórico dos dados ao longo de um dia / semana / mês ? Que dados me permite consultar?



Apenas guarda máximos e mínimos de todos as parâmetros excepto pressão atmosférica. Não guarda nada mais senão os extremos. 
O único parâmetros que guarda por dias é a precipitação: guarda 6 dias, 6 semanas, 6 meses e total.

--------------
No ano passado ouve sempre renovação de stock, pelo menos uma vez ao dia. Vieram grandes quantidades. Este ano não sei.


----------



## BVG (16 Dez 2010 às 22:10)

Pedro disse:


> Apenas guarda máximos e mínimos de todos as parâmetros excepto pressão atmosférica. Não guarda nada mais senão os extremos.
> O único parâmetros que guarda por dias é a precipitação: guarda 6 dias, 6 semanas, 6 meses e total.
> 
> --------------
> No ano passado ouve sempre renovação de stock, pelo menos uma vez ao dia. Vieram grandes quantidades. Este ano não sei.



ó gaita... e eu a pensar que guardava todos os dias esses valores.
hmm.. o tal PCE guarda de quanto em quanto tempo?


----------



## Geiras (16 Dez 2010 às 22:32)

Eu estou é preocupado com quantas estações irão estar disponíveis para vender, se não depressa as levam


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Dez 2010 às 22:34)

BVG disse:


> ó gaita... e eu a pensar que guardava todos os dias esses valores.
> hmm.. o tal PCE guarda de quanto em quanto tempo?



A pce, sem ligação ao PC a consola guarda todos os dados acho que de 30 em 30 minutos (acho!) em ligação com o pc é a cada 48 segundos.

Quanto à do Lidl, um colega meu comprou-a no ano passado e sempre teve problemas (começou logo com a perda do talão da compra!!), ou era a caixa das pilhas com agua o que deixava de transmitir, desde trocar os parafusos  calcinados... curioso que o pluviometro nunca funcionou, começou a funcionar há 1 mês atras...claro que isso foi a dele e como ele diz para iniciante serve.
Isto do iniciante (é a minha opinião) é só engraçado nos primeiros dias...depois é que se nota que se está muito limitado, dados para o PC...graficos...mandar dados para o wonderground...etc.
Perante isto que foi seguindo e dado que uma custava 49€ e a outra 120€...fui para a PCE, que podia ir para uma mais carota...mas esta faz tudo bem na mesma.


----------



## BVG (16 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

filipe cunha disse:


> A pce, sem ligação ao PC a consola guarda todos os dados acho que de 30 em 30 minutos (acho!) em ligação com o pc é a cada 48 segundos.
> 
> Quanto à do Lidl, um colega meu comprou-a no ano passado e sempre teve problemas (começou logo com a perda do talão da compra!!), ou era a caixa das pilhas com agua o que deixava de transmitir, desde trocar os parafusos  calcinados... curioso que o pluviometro nunca funcionou, começou a funcionar há 1 mês atras...claro que isso foi a dele e como ele diz para iniciante serve.
> Isto do iniciante (é a minha opinião) é só engraçado nos primeiros dias...depois é que se nota que se está muito limitado, dados para o PC...graficos...mandar dados para o wonderground...etc.
> Perante isto que foi seguindo e dado que uma custava 49€ e a outra 120€...fui para a PCE, que podia ir para uma mais carota...mas esta faz tudo bem na mesma.



Percebo perfeitamente o teu ponto de vista, e acho que é o que vai acontecer comigo 
Mas não sei se vale o investimento. Sou novo nestas andanças. Apenas tenho um sensor de temperatura vai fazer dois anos. Não sei se "mereço" o investimento


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Dez 2010 às 23:02)

BVG disse:


> Percebo perfeitamente o teu ponto de vista, e acho que é o que vai acontecer comigo
> Mas não sei se vale o investimento. Sou novo nestas andanças. Apenas tenho um sensor de temperatura vai fazer dois anos. Não sei se "mereço" o investimento



Eu tambem tinha e tenho uma barometro/termometro/higrometro de parede, comprado no lidl há uns bons anos e todos os dias olhava para ele, para ver a tendencia do tempo.
Agora olho para a consola que anda pelos moveis de casa, à noite ligo-a ao PC (cumulus) e à net e vejo o que se passou durante a noite e o dia, nos tempos livres e com bom tempo faço umas adaptações no RS e afins, é um bom hobby


----------



## BVG (16 Dez 2010 às 23:14)

filipe cunha disse:


> Eu tambem tinha e tenho uma barometro/termometro/higrometro de parede, comprado no lidl há uns bons anos e todos os dias olhava para ele, para ver a tendencia do tempo.
> Agora olho para a consola que anda pelos moveis de casa, à noite ligo-a ao PC (cumulus) e à net e vejo o que se passou durante a noite e o dia, nos tempos livres e com bom tempo faço umas adaptações no RS e afins, é um bom hobby



Onde é que comprou a sua PCE? site?


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

BVG disse:


> Onde é que comprou a sua PCE? site?



A minha foi por aqui http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-detalles-tecnicos/logger-de-datos/logger-datos-pce-fws20.htm
http://www.pce-iberica.es/contactar.htm
Mas foi tudo feito para este funcionario, via email:
Jesús Peña Peña
Pedidos / Reclamaciones / Garantías /
Presupuestos / Facturación
: 0034 967 543 690
: jpp@pce-iberica.es


----------



## Geiras (17 Dez 2010 às 00:10)

Muitas das vezes o problema não está nas coisas mas sim na maneira como as instalamos... acredito que esta estação venha com defeitos (e perder o talão não é lá muito aconselhável  ) pode ser que tenham feito alterações benéficas.

Vou arriscar a compra-la.


----------



## BVG (17 Dez 2010 às 08:46)

filipe cunha disse:


> Eu tambem tinha e tenho uma barometro/termometro/higrometro de parede, comprado no lidl há uns bons anos e todos os dias olhava para ele, para ver a tendencia do tempo.
> Agora olho para a consola que anda pelos moveis de casa, à noite ligo-a ao PC (cumulus) e à net e vejo o que se passou durante a noite e o dia, nos tempos livres e com bom tempo faço umas adaptações no RS e afins, é um bom hobby



Quando liga a estação ao PC, aparece alguma drive com os logs? Ou só é possível comunicação com software apropriado?


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Dez 2010 às 20:04)

BVG disse:


> Quando liga a estação ao PC, aparece alguma drive com os logs? Ou só é possível comunicação com software apropriado?



Tem software proprio da estação, mas por acaso não o uso. nem o instalei...uso o cumulus 1.9.0


----------



## Geiras (24 Dez 2010 às 01:28)

Ora boas.

Comprei a Auriol e já está montada. Está sem RS e os valores da temperatura e humidade estão um pouco fora da realidade, visto que apanha a geada em cima.


----------



## CarlosH (24 Dez 2010 às 19:56)

Olá boa noite.

PEÇO AJUDA PARA ENVIO DE ESQUEMA, *MONTAGEM DE PLACA SOLAR NO EQUIPAMENTO*


Acabo tb de adquirir uma estação Auriol, das que são vendidas no Lidl.

Como sou novo por estas andanças, e nada de nada sei sobre estas matérias, venho aki pedir ajuda para o seguinte:

1 - Resido num 1º andar e quero colocar o Anemómetro e o Pluviómetro no telhado do meu prédio que é de 4º andar, a estação vai ficar cerca de 15 metros lá no alto. 

- A minha pergunta é: acham que a montagem vai resultar?.

2 - Só depois de ter aberto a caixa da estação é que reparei que a mesma *não trás PLACA SOLAR *para alimentação do Anemómetro e do Pluviómetro.

- Pergunto: alguém pode dar a dica?.

- Haverá alguem que já tivesse montado uma *PLACA SOLAR *para alimentação dos referidos dispositivos? 

- Haverá alguém que não se importe de passar o esquema da montagem, ou  não se importar de me dizer como poderei fazer para alimentar o sistema.  A *PLACA SOLAR *acho ser o mais indicado.

- Se houver placas para o efeito, gostaria de poder saber onde as adquirir e quais as apropriadas.

Desde já, e antecipadamente, agradeço por todo o esforço, e tb pelo incómodo.

Caso contrário, e se não conseguir adaptar uma* PLACA SOLAR*, terei de a devolver ao Lidl até á próxima 2ª Feira dia 3 Jan2011., pois não dá, para eu cada vez que tenha de mudar as pilhas, ter ir ao telhado, que é de dificil acesso, devido á minha idade, a já ter alguns problemas de mobilidade.

AGUARDO PELA AJUDA!

Muito Boas Festas.

Com os melhores cumprimentos.

ao dispôr 

CarlosH


----------



## marath (1 Jan 2011 às 23:52)

Estação ...do Lidl. Em primeiro lugar quero cumprimentar-vos e elogiar o vosso excelente forum. Óptimo trabalho. Em segundo lugar quero agradecer ao forista que colocou esta imagem da estação auriol do lidl, é igual à minha pelo que estou a usar o link dele.

Tenho uma dúvida de principiante. Esta central está há 2 dias com 99% de humidade exterior. Isto é possível? Só a tenho há 2 semanas e até me parecia estar a dar dados aparentemente certos, mas agora ficou ali nos 99% e n muda...é normal?

Obrigado a todos
Marath


----------



## Puma (2 Jan 2011 às 10:02)

marath disse:


> Estação ...do Lidl. Em primeiro lugar quero cumprimentar-vos e elogiar o vosso excelente forum. Óptimo trabalho. Em segundo lugar quero agradecer ao forista que colocou esta imagem da estação auriol do lidl, é igual à minha pelo que estou a usar o link dele.
> 
> Tenho uma dúvida de principiante. Esta central está há 2 dias com 99% de humidade exterior. Isto é possível? Só a tenho há 2 semanas e até me parecia estar a dar dados aparentemente certos, mas agora ficou ali nos 99% e n muda...é normal?
> 
> ...



Olá Marath!

Antes do mais, bem vinda ao forum 

O facto de a central estar há dois dias com 99% de humidade exterior, é perfeitamente normal, em consequencia da montagem do sensor e, obviamente, consequencia das condições climatéricas, nomeadamente chuva ou nevoeiro. 

Em ultimo caso, poderá dar-se o caso de ter entrado água para a " caixa " onde se encontrar o sensor, o que não me parece muito provável, tendo em consideração que a colocação das pilhas foi bem feita, e tendo existido o devido cuidado na correcta colocação da borracha isolante. 

Pelas caracteristicas da montagem do sensor de humidade e de temperaturas, os seus valores são inflacionados. No caso do sensor de humidade, os seus valores são particularmente inflacionados no Inverno e do sensor de temperatura no Verão.

Espero ter ajudado.

Bom Ano Novo.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2011 às 14:26)

Sim, pelo que durante o dia com céu limpo irá ter temperaturas mais altas que a realidade, devido ao  facto de o sensor não ter protecção alguma porque está no anemómetro. Não fará mal ao sensor, mas irá dar temperaturas algo mais altas em dias de céu limpo/pouco nublado.


----------



## Joebernard (2 Jan 2011 às 16:34)

Boa tarde.
Após ter lido tudo sobre a estação Auriol à venda no Lidl, decidi devolver a minha!
Mais uma vez se confirma que o barato... é frequentemente sinónimo de má qualidade.


----------



## Geiras (2 Jan 2011 às 20:31)

Joebernard disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Após ter lido tudo sobre a estação Auriol à venda no Lidl, decidi devolver a minha!
> Mais uma vez se confirma que o barato... é frequentemente sinónimo de má qualidade.



Já vi por aqui no fórum estações igualzinhas à Auriol mas de outra marca, com preços superiores a 100 e 200 Euros.


----------



## marath (3 Jan 2011 às 00:35)

Puma disse:


> Olá Marath!
> 
> Antes do mais, bem vinda ao forum
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelas vossas respostas. Hoje baixou dos 99% quando fez sol (cerca de 80%), mas já voltou aos 99%. Quanto à borracha isolante na caixa do catavento multifuncional exterior não a coloquei bem nem mal pois não é necessário mexer para colocar as pilhas.

Enfim, vou esperar mais alguns dias para ver como reage. Obrigado a todos.


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 00:50)

marath disse:


> Obrigado pelas vossas respostas. Hoje baixou dos 99% quando fez sol (cerca de 80%), mas já voltou aos 99%. Quanto à borracha isolante na caixa do catavento multifuncional exterior não a coloquei bem nem mal pois não é necessário mexer para colocar as pilhas.
> 
> Enfim, vou esperar mais alguns dias para ver como reage. Obrigado a todos.



Em dias de chuva, nevoeiro ou noites frias e com geada, a humidade da Auriol está sempre nos 99%, pelo menos nestas novas (version 08/2010)


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Jan 2011 às 09:14)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Em dias de chuva, nevoeiro ou noites frias e com geada, a humidade da Auriol está sempre nos 99%, pelo menos nestas novas (version 08/2010)



eu queixo-me do contrário , nestes dias de nevoeiro a humidade exterior anda nos 80% ou menos. a consola (interior) mostra mais.


----------



## Puma (4 Jan 2011 às 12:17)

c.bernardino disse:


> eu queixo-me do contrário , nestes dias de nevoeiro a humidade exterior anda nos 80% ou menos. a consola (interior) mostra mais.



Boas...

Devem sempre de ser tidas em consideração as condições de instalação.

Aqui Vos deixo um link, onde podem fazer as mais variadas comparações, no caso em concreto para a região da Grande Lisboa:

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08536.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2011 às 12:28)

Boas,no LIDL de Castelo Branco ainda há meia hora havia por lá uma mão cheia delas por vender .


----------



## Geiras (4 Jan 2011 às 23:35)

Hoje por acaso até tenho a humidade relativamente baixa(80%).


----------



## jpproenca (13 Mai 2011 às 19:31)

Cá está mais uma Auriol (só para temperaturas) no Lidl.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mai 2011 às 21:39)

jpproenca disse:


> Cá está mais uma Auriol (só para temperaturas) no Lidl.



Essa estação deve ter alguns problemas. Já repararam que o sensor externo está ao lado do interno e mesmo assim o interno marca 24.9ºC e o externo ao lado marca 11.4ºC?


----------



## lsalvador (13 Mai 2011 às 21:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Essa estação deve ter alguns problemas. Já repararam que o sensor externo está ao lado do interno e mesmo assim o interno marca 24.9ºC e o externo ao lado marca 11.4ºC?



Vamos queimar as Davis e levar as Auriol ao Poder


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2011 às 22:09)

lol...isso são só exemplos...


----------



## jpproenca (14 Mai 2011 às 09:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Essa estação deve ter alguns problemas. Já repararam que o sensor externo está ao lado do interno e mesmo assim o interno marca 24.9ºC e o externo ao lado marca 11.4ºC?



Aquilo deve ser só o autocolante do visor, que não foi retirado !

Ah, e também mede humidade.

Será que o sensor externo funciona com a H13726 ?


----------



## fablept (14 Mai 2011 às 17:55)

jpproenca disse:


> Aquilo deve ser só o autocolante do visor, que não foi retirado !
> 
> Ah, e também mede humidade.
> 
> Será que o sensor externo funciona com a H13726 ?



Se esse sensor não está na página da Ventus, a probabilidade de ser compatível é muito muito pequena..


----------



## Geiras (14 Mai 2011 às 19:19)

jpproenca disse:


> Aquilo deve ser só o autocolante do visor, que não foi retirado !
> 
> Ah, e também mede humidade.
> 
> Será que o sensor externo funciona com a H13726 ?



Compras a estação, se não for compatível sempre podes devolve-la, acho que eles aceitam


----------



## jpproenca (15 Mai 2011 às 11:20)

lsalvador disse:


> Vamos queimar as Davis e levar as Auriol ao Poder



Bem visto! 

Vamos libertar as Auriol's destas correntes:





... e depois elas vão ao ataque...

(Esta imagem é do nosso colega Estação SP)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mai 2011 às 11:52)

Ainda estão á venda?


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 12:15)

Pobres Auriol's, o que já lhes fizeram 

Ai ai Estação SP que me dá uma coisa má, a prender a Auriol a uma "corrente".. deixai ela ser livre!


----------



## jpproenca (15 Mai 2011 às 12:15)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Ainda estão á venda?



Penso que sim. Ver neste endereço:

http://www.lidl.pt/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_pt/hs.xsl/offerdate.htm?offerdate=11303


----------



## Estação SP (15 Mai 2011 às 13:33)

Geiras disse:


> Pobres Auriol's, o que já lhes fizeram
> 
> Ai ai Estação SP que me dá uma coisa má, a prender a Auriol a uma "corrente".. deixai ela ser livre!





Nao é corrente nenhuma, mas sim um simples cabo de cobre

e nao tenham duvidas ela nao sai de lá com tanta facilidade, fiz desta maneira assim quando for preciso é só puxar aquele fio de cobre para cima e retirar o pluvimetro e tem abrigo de algumas paredes, 

e a estaçao nao está presa a correntes nehumas até porque já ouve uma vez que me escorregou da mao quando andava a muda la para este novo local


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 13:35)

Estação SP disse:


> Nao é corrente nenhuma, mas sim um simples cabo de cobre
> 
> e nao tenham duvidas ela nao sai de lá com tanta facilidade, fiz desta maneira assim quando for preciso é só puxar aquele fio de cobre para cima e retirar o pluvimetro e tem abrigo de algumas paredes,
> 
> e a estaçao nao está presa a correntes nehumas até porque já ouve uma vez que me escorregou da mao quando andava a muda la para este novo local



Meti corrente entre aspas. É uma maneira de dizer "que a Auriol está acorrentada"


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2011 às 14:20)

Desde que aguente com ventos fortes e nada abane, porque hoje por aqui, apesar de não ser Auriol, uma Oregon com ventos de 60 km/h registou 500mm.


----------



## Estação SP (15 Mai 2011 às 14:26)

mas a minha nao tem regitado valores de mentira entao hoje a minha registou 45.1km/h em quanto a outra estaçao a La crosse só registou 36km/h


mas a outra estaçao tem casas lá a volta e a minha nao..


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2011 às 14:28)

Sim, eu estava a falar do pluviómetro abanar ou se mexer muito com vento forte, o que pode influenciar os valores de precipitação.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 15:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, eu estava a falar do pluviómetro abanar ou se mexer muito com vento forte, o que pode influenciar os valores de precipitação.



O meu está preso a uma tábua e dificilmente abana, o vento aqui sopra de forma moderada e não tenho cá acumulações nenhumas


----------



## HotSpot (15 Mai 2011 às 15:17)

Não confundam, qualidade da estação com qualidade de instalação.

Seja uma Auriol, uma Davis ou uma estação do IM, se não estiver bem instalada, não serve de nada.

Alguém tem dúvidas que um pluviometro da Auriol é mais fiável instalado em condições, que um da Lambrecht (IM) desnivelado ou mal fixo?

Que um sensor de temperatura da Auriol dentro de um RS é mais fiável que um da Vaisala (IM) desprotegido?

Eu não tenho.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mai 2011 às 16:43)

Precisamente. A minha luta desde há alguns anos é precisamente o que o HotSpot referiu, ele aliás foi um dos que me impulsionou para o sentido de rigor que uma instalação deve ter. Daí que muitas vezes eu e outros pareçam mais chatos na forma como devem ser feitas as isntalações, aprendi por mim mesmo que a instalação é o mais importante numa estação. Não importa ter uma boa estação se não podemos aproveitar os seus recursos em pleno. Por isso, com as limitações que tenho, aproveito ao máximo as vertentes de qualidade e rigor de medição, para que possa tirar partido do investimento que fiz. Nos últimos tempos muitas pessoas têm feito esse melhoramento e o resultado é hoje uma rede mais preocupada com a forma como se obtêm os dados. É por isso que existem regras e critérios de instalação que permitem que tenhamos dados comparáveis entre várias estações.


----------



## Estação SP (15 Mai 2011 às 22:10)

Pois, e por isso é que coloquei o meu anemometro mais alto e foi por isso que coloquei aquela "corrente" que lhe chamaram para o pluvimetro nao se deslocar


foi por isso que o meu anemomtro hoje até registou mais velocidade que a outra estaçao

Alguem me podias dar essas tais medidas? tou com coriosidade em sabelas


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Mai 2011 às 22:18)

Concordo com o Daniel e Hotspot, mas quero acrescentar uma outra vertente.

Penso que é necessário dar um *alerta* valente para a *solidez estrutural* das nossas instalações. Fico com a ideia de que há muitas que não aguentariam um fenómeno (semi) severo, principalmente de vento.

1º) imaginem que vamos enfrentar uma situação invernosa extrema, de grandes gradientes de pressão, vento e chuva. Daqueles que batem máximos. Se o material não estiver solidamente instalado... vão chorar uns anos porque perderam os valores do dia em que nada devia ter sido perdido!!!
(faço-me entender )

2º) se o anemometro/mastro caem podem fazer estragos que são da VOSSA responsabilidade.

3º) imaginem o termohigrometro exterior, no inverno, com a possibilidade de uma gota fria, talvez neve ou então uma massa de ar siberiana... e nessa altura as pilhas deixam de dar corrente. Porquê? porque não eram de lítio!
já que damos tanto pelas EM e sua instalação, o que custa dar mais 2 euros e garantir que nada falha no dia de pico na vaga de frio?

não nos devemos esquecer de estar preparados para os extremos.

abraço


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 13:39)

Vá eu também fui mauzinho, já calei a "boca" à Auriolzinha com fita adesiva 

bip bip bip... bip.

E ela está bem protegida no telhado, já que a minha gata passa quase todos os dias la ao pé do anemometro 

Tenho de tirar fotos


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Mai 2011 às 17:23)

Geiras disse:


> Vá eu também fui mauzinho, já calei a "boca" à Auriolzinha com fita adesiva
> 
> bip bip bip... bip.
> 
> ...



Cuidado com os gatos/gatas junto dessas partes moveis, como gostam de brincar podem partir a coisa


----------



## jpproenca (16 Mai 2011 às 17:30)

... e eu também já andei dias inteiros a bater no copo basculante do pluviómetro para fazer ensaios.

Penso que a Auriol até gosta destes mimos... 

Isto é outra vantagem da Auriol. Já viram se em vez da Auriol fosse uma Davis? - apresentava logo uma queixa às autoridades e podíamos ir presos.


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 19:20)

Pois...a gata como ainda é novinha (menos de 1 ano) ainda é muito brincalhona... espero bem que... 

Se a ASAE vem aí e vê o que andamos a fazer à Auriol...bye bye


----------



## jpproenca (8 Jun 2011 às 20:52)

E aqui está mais uma Auriol no LIDL com relógio, previsão do tempo, temperatura e humidade (e imagens a passar):




Está neste sítio: http://www.lidl.pt/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_pt/hs.xsl/index_12187.htm


----------



## Geiras (8 Jun 2011 às 21:02)

jpproenca disse:


> E aqui está mais uma Auriol no LIDL com relógio, previsão do tempo, temperatura e humidade (e imagens a passar):
> 
> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/7741/pt5303601b.jpg​
> Está neste sítio: http://www.lidl.pt/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_pt/hs.xsl/index_12187.htm



Pelo que estou a ver, em poucos meses irão estar mais EM's completas à venda, pois antes de elas estarem à venda, essa mesma estação esteve à venda


----------



## jpproenca (25 Jun 2011 às 22:09)

E agora cá está um medidor de ultravioletas do Lidl (da Silver Crest).
http://www.lidl.pt/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_pt/hs.xsl/index_13182.htm


----------



## vitamos (30 Jun 2011 às 14:17)

jpproenca disse:


> E agora cá está um medidor de ultravioletas do Lidl (da Silver Crest).
> http://www.lidl.pt/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_pt/hs.xsl/index_13182.htm



Já cá canta!

Ainda não explorei completamente o aparelho mas no fundo é um utilitário interessante. Do ponto de vista meteorológico ele apenas funciona na prática como um medidor de UV de bolso, facilmente acoplável a um chaveiro, mochila, etc...
Apresenta um termómetro que funciona apenas em intervalos de 0,5ºC. Este termómetro acaba por ser um mero indicador. Ao sol (a única forma de obter o índice UV) os valores são imediatamente muito inflacionados, ou não fosse este um sensor completamente desprotegido. À sombra poderá dar uma ideia aproximada da temperatura ambiente. 
Quanto ao índice UV remete-se a isso... Índice! O aparelho não indica a radiação solar.
Quanto às restantes funções "não meteorológicas", estas sim são interessantes. Pré-definições com o tipo de pele, factor de protecção do protector utilizado, tempo máximo de exposição solar correspondente, são bastante úteis para a praia ou utilização ao ar livre.

Em resumo: Um bom equipamento ao preço a que se encontra para actividades que acarretam exposição solar. Como equipamento meteorológico vale o que vale (quase nada). Globalmente acho uma boa compra.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jun 2011 às 14:24)

Mas ao nivel da indicaçao da radiaçao UV é mínimamente viável? Estava a pensar comprar um, mas tenho receio que nao seja nada de jeito...


----------



## vitamos (30 Jun 2011 às 14:50)

Pedro disse:


> Mas ao nivel da indicaçao da radiaçao UV é mínimamente viável? Estava a pensar comprar um, mas tenho receio que nao seja nada de jeito...



Isso é que vai ser mais difícil saber... O índice UV, ao contrário do que eu pensava, é calculado não só por conversão dos valores de intensidade da radiação mas também por ponderação de diversos outros factores. Dentro destes encontra-se por exemplo a hora do dia e o dia do ano, isto porque a posição do sol varia obviamente ao longo do dia... E este factor tem uma grande importância. Os serviços meteorológicos usam então esse UV index dependente de muitas variáveis... Saber se este aparelho faz o mesmo é algo que será muito difícil de saber. De qualquer forma verei se o manual diz algo sobre isso.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jun 2011 às 15:03)

vitamos disse:


> Isso é que vai ser mais difícil saber... O índice UV, ao contrário do que eu pensava, é calculado não só por conversão dos valores de intensidade da radiação mas também por ponderação de diversos outros factores. Dentro destes encontra-se por exemplo a hora do dia e o dia do ano, isto porque a posição do sol varia obviamente ao longo do dia... E este factor tem uma grande importância. Os serviços meteorológicos usam então esse UV index dependente de muitas variáveis... Saber se este aparelho faz o mesmo é algo que será muito difícil de saber. De qualquer forma verei se o manual diz algo sobre isso.



Também já tenho


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jun 2011 às 17:23)

vitamos disse:


> Isso é que vai ser mais difícil saber... O índice UV, ao contrário do que eu pensava, é calculado não só por conversão dos valores de intensidade da radiação mas também por ponderação de diversos outros factores. Dentro destes encontra-se por exemplo a hora do dia e o dia do ano, isto porque a posição do sol varia obviamente ao longo do dia... E este factor tem uma grande importância. Os serviços meteorológicos usam então esse UV index dependente de muitas variáveis... Saber se este aparelho faz o mesmo é algo que será muito difícil de saber. De qualquer forma verei se o manual diz algo sobre isso.


 
Se não se importasse, seria possivel dizer algo antes das 18h?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jun 2011 às 17:26)

o meu registou 6, não sei se estará correcto.


----------



## vitamos (30 Jun 2011 às 17:44)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> o meu registou 6, não sei se estará correcto.



O meu no pico do dia (14h), apontado directamente para o sol, em condições de céu limpo apresentou o valor de 7,5. O máximo previsto para Coimbra hoje era 9, o máximo observado desconheço. Realço que, independentemente da fórmula de cálculo usada pelo aparelho, este só registará UV máximo em cada momento se estiver exposto ao sol. (E claro o valor vai alterando ao longo do dia... há poucos minutos tinha 6)




Pedro disse:


> Se não se importasse, seria possivel dizer algo antes das 18h?



Hoje já não será possível, não tenho manual comigo.


----------



## Puma (15 Set 2011 às 10:39)

Olá a todos !!

Ao dia de hoje, as lojas Lidl colocaram nas prateleiras mais uma “ estação meteorológica “ by Auriol .

Da  minha parte, e caso ainda vá a tempo, um exemplar já tem lugar na minha secretária……


----------



## Hugus (13 Dez 2011 às 12:30)

Olá!
Sou novo aqui, mas já tenho seguido várias vezes este forum.

Chamo-me Hugo, e moro no concelho de Sto Tirso.

No dia 19 de Dezembro vai sair mais uma vez esta estação meteorológica http://www.lidl.pt/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_pt/hs.xsl/index_18909.htm

Já li aqui muitas opiniões, de facto há opiniões para todos os gostos, uns dizem que é boa, outros dizem que nem por isso.

Eu tenho uma estação meteorológica, também comprada no Lidl, acho que a chamam de torre, tem um sensor externo, que está na rua, e tenho a base em casa. 





De modos que estou indeciso, se devo comprar ou não, a que tenho, já a tenho há uns anos (2-3 anos) e está a funcionar sem problemas.

Eu não percebo nada do assunto, no entanto, acho um preço simpático já para as funções que tem.

Por deixo aqui um aviso à navegação, para marcarem na vossa agenda que no próximo dia 19 de Dezembro, vai sair a estação meteorológica no Lidl.


----------



## lsalvador (13 Dez 2011 às 12:37)

Hugus disse:


> Olá!
> Sou novo aqui, mas já tenho seguido várias vezes este forum.
> 
> Chamo-me Hugo, e moro no concelho de Sto Tirso.
> ...



Bem vindo a esta casa.

Uma pergunta, os dados que queres recolher queres partilhar online ou algo do gênero?


----------



## Hugus (13 Dez 2011 às 12:49)

lsalvador disse:


> Bem vindo a esta casa.
> 
> Uma pergunta, os dados que queres recolher queres partilhar online ou algo do gênero?



Gostava de partilha-los online, mas sei que esta estação não permite essa recolha, e se calhar uma estação assim do género que permita a recolha de dados para o pc, deve ser mais cara.

Daí a minha indecisão, de gastar 50€ para ter os dados estáticos, isto é, sem possibilidade de passar os dados para pc e partilha-los online; ou então comprar apenas para ir visualizando e ver a previsão.

Seja como for, acho um bom aparelho para me iniciar nestas andanças, no entanto, se calhar, passados uma ou duas semanas, o entusiasmo inicial passa e começo a pensar que era bom se pudesse recolher/usar os dados.


----------



## lsalvador (13 Dez 2011 às 12:53)

Hugus disse:


> Gostava de partilha-los online, mas sei que esta estação não permite essa recolha, e se calhar uma estação assim do género que permita a recolha de dados para o pc, deve ser mais cara.
> 
> Daí a minha indecisão, de gastar 50€ para ter os dados estáticos, isto é, sem possibilidade de passar os dados para pc e partilha-los online; ou então comprar apenas para ir visualizando e ver a previsão.
> 
> Seja como for, acho um bom aparelho para me iniciar nestas andanças, no entanto, se calhar, passados uma ou duas semanas, o entusiasmo inicial passa e começo a pensar que era bom se pudesse recolher/usar os dados.



Para começares começa sim uma PCE ou uma WH1080 ou mesmo a WH3080. Andam na ordem dos 100€ a 120€ e ja podes por online, já tem datalogger (pequeno, mas algum para o caso do PC falhe). Existem muitas por aqui.

Agora se queres começar logo com uma coisa mais a serio, tens as famosas Davis.


----------



## lsalvador (13 Dez 2011 às 12:55)

Hugus disse:


> Gostava de partilha-los online, mas sei que esta estação não permite essa recolha, e se calhar uma estação assim do género que permita a recolha de dados para o pc, deve ser mais cara.
> 
> Daí a minha indecisão, de gastar 50€ para ter os dados estáticos, isto é, sem possibilidade de passar os dados para pc e partilha-los online; ou então comprar apenas para ir visualizando e ver a previsão.
> 
> Seja como for, acho um bom aparelho para me iniciar nestas andanças, no entanto, se calhar, passados uma ou duas semanas, o entusiasmo inicial passa e começo a pensar que era bom se pudesse recolher/usar os dados.



Também tens outras hipoteses, de aparecerem Oregons usadas para venda.


----------



## Puma (13 Dez 2011 às 18:39)

Hugus disse:


> Gostava de partilha-los online, mas sei que esta estação não permite essa recolha, e se calhar uma estação assim do género que permita a recolha de dados para o pc, deve ser mais cara.
> 
> Daí a minha indecisão, de gastar 50€ para ter os dados estáticos, isto é, sem possibilidade de passar os dados para pc e partilha-los online; ou então comprar apenas para ir visualizando e ver a previsão.
> 
> Seja como for, acho um bom aparelho para me iniciar nestas andanças, no entanto, se calhar, passados uma ou duas semanas, o entusiasmo inicial passa e começo a pensar que era bom se pudesse recolher/usar os dados.



Olá !

Pois eu também comecei assim…com a famosa torre do Lidl, e deixei-me levar pelo entuisiasmo…..passei pela não menos famosa Auriol…agora tenho uma Oregon WMR 200 e já ando a cobiçar as Davis….


----------



## Hugus (14 Dez 2011 às 13:26)

Andei a pesquisar sobre esta estação, e encontrei num forum estrangeiro, um user a perguntar se alguém tinha o manual de instruções da auriol do lidl, porque o tinha perdido, ao que um lhe respondeu dizendo que essa estação era igual à 

*Ventus W155*

*Manual*

*Forum*


*Edit:*
Só agora vi que noutro tópico deste forum estão a fazer referência ao que aqui disse, e pelo que pude ler e perceber, é possivel receber os dados no pc, "basta" para isso comprar uma placa Arduino e programar 

Vou continuar a ler o outro tópico e se calhar vou ter que tirar o pó aos meus livros de programação heheheh


----------



## Iceberg (14 Dez 2011 às 13:53)

De facto, parece que se confirma, na próxima Segunda-Feira, 19 DEZ, estará à venda no LIDL uma estação meteorológica.


----------



## Glaciar (14 Dez 2011 às 18:26)

Boa Tarde a todos!

Então, estreia-se mais um aficionado.
Leio á muito tempo sobre o assunto, mas nunca tinha ousado participar, até por falta de conhecimentos para tal.

Tenho 1/2 AURIOL do LIDLE á cerca de dois anos (digo 1/2, porque metade do que estava no telhado... desapareceu), e para o que eu queria (direcção do vento), servia.

Vivo á beira mar, e como devem calcular, quando temos vento, temos mesmo vento.

Queria dar um saltinho, agora que tenho de adquirir outra, mas ao que já li e consultei, estou ainda mais confuso.

Vi as seguintes: 

PCE FWS 20
W-8681
WH1080
WH3080

Dentro destes valores, o que aconselham?

Obrigado e abraços,


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Dez 2011 às 19:27)

Glaciar disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos!
> 
> Então, estreia-se mais um aficionado.
> Leio á muito tempo sobre o assunto, mas nunca tinha ousado participar, até por falta de conhecimentos para tal.
> ...



Boas
Tenho a PCE fws 20=wh1080=w8681(acho) e estou satisfeito, mas a comprar agora ía para a versão seguinte a wh3080 mas isso é quando esta acabar e me sobrar uns €s


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2011 às 19:40)

Glaciar disse:


> PCE FWS 20



Para iniciar


----------



## Glaciar (14 Dez 2011 às 22:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Para iniciar



Ok, obrigado.

Já agora, onde poderei comprar a melhor preço?

Abraço


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Dez 2011 às 22:21)

Glaciar disse:


> Ok, obrigado.
> 
> Já agora, onde poderei comprar a melhor preço?
> 
> Abraço



A minha foi aqui http://www.pce-instruments.com/espanol/index.php/cat/c1064_Estaciones-meteorologicas-PCE-FW.html
Dá-me a parecer que o preço baixou, virá algo melhor por aí ou é impressão minha


----------



## Glaciar (14 Dez 2011 às 22:30)

filipe cunha disse:


> A minha foi aqui http://www.pce-instruments.com/espanol/index.php/cat/c1064_Estaciones-meteorologicas-PCE-FW.html
> Dá-me a parecer que o preço baixou, virá algo melhor por aí ou é impressão minha



Pois, esse tinha visto.
Referia-me á WH3080... não é que a diferença seja pequena!


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Dez 2011 às 22:38)

Glaciar disse:


> Pois, esse tinha visto.
> Referia-me á WH3080... não é que a diferença seja pequena!




Acho que por aqui http://www.signatrol.com/product/185_weather-station-with-solar-power.html ou ebay


----------



## Glaciar (14 Dez 2011 às 22:43)

filipe cunha disse:


> Acho que por aqui http://www.signatrol.com/product/185_weather-station-with-solar-power.html ou ebay



Obrigado.
Também foi aqui que vi.

Agradeço muito, mas esperava mais opiniões.
Estarei no local certo?

Gracias...


----------



## Lousano (14 Dez 2011 às 22:59)

Pensem bem se não conseguem comprar uma Davis Vantage Vue.


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Dez 2011 às 08:58)

Lousano disse:


> Pensem bem se não conseguem comprar uma Davis Vantage Vue.




Pois,mas nem todos teem essa disponibilidade para no fundo investirem neste hobby, e muitos certamente na vida teem outras prioridades básicas (alimentação, habitação, etc), e as medidas já implantadas e a implantar para o ano vai ser mesmo a doer, mas como se diz cada caso é um caso


----------



## Glaciar (15 Dez 2011 às 14:51)

Pois... parece-me um bom principio.

Bem, parece que vai ser entre a PCE FWS 20 e a WH3080.

Digam-me algo, por favor, pois estou "com o dedo no gatilho"!!!

Obrigado


----------



## lsalvador (15 Dez 2011 às 15:03)

Glaciar disse:


> Pois... parece-me um bom principio.
> 
> Bem, parece que vai ser entre a PCE FWS 20 e a WH3080.
> 
> ...


Fica-te pela WH3080 ja tem UV e solar.


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Dez 2011 às 15:07)

lsalvador disse:


> Fica-te pela WH3080 ja tem UV e solar.



Tambem iria para essa, acho que a 1ª cá do país


----------



## lsalvador (15 Dez 2011 às 15:09)

Temos um user do fórum que já tem uma e andava em testes.


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Dez 2011 às 15:30)

lsalvador disse:


> Temos um user do fórum que já tem uma e andava em testes.



Yep, nunca mais deu noticias...... ainda está em testes


----------



## Glaciar (15 Dez 2011 às 16:02)

Obrigado a todos.
Acho que vou mandar vir essa. O melhor preço que encontrei, foi de €128, já cá colocada.
Vai ser por aqui!

Logo, logo... pergunto como se coloca online


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Dez 2011 às 16:14)

Glaciar disse:


> Obrigado a todos.
> Acho que vou mandar vir essa. O melhor preço que encontrei, foi de €128, já cá colocada.
> Vai ser por aqui!
> 
> Logo, logo... pergunto como se coloca online



Mas antes faz um bom RS, pois o emissor não gosta de aguas dentro dele


----------



## eLeM (15 Dez 2011 às 17:05)

Glaciar disse:


> Obrigado a todos.
> Acho que vou mandar vir essa. O melhor preço que encontrei, foi de €128, já cá colocada.
> Vai ser por aqui!
> 
> Logo, logo... pergunto como se coloca online



Pode indicar o link


----------



## Glaciar (15 Dez 2011 às 17:35)

Claro!

http://www.signatrol.com/product/185_weather-station-with-solar-power/

Tem mais 30 Libras de portes.

    105,25 Libras = +/- 125€

Abraço


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Dez 2011 às 21:19)

Boa noite
Olha eu mandei vir 1 La Cross 2357 e ficou por 99 € + portes
Não sei se te interessa


----------



## Glaciar (15 Dez 2011 às 22:27)

Obrigado mas já mandei vir.
Deixa ver o que dá.

Vou é presisar da ajuda de todos, para depois colocar online.

Fiquem bem...


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Dez 2011 às 15:31)

*Boa Tarde!!!

Estou a pensar em comprar a nova estação meteorologica Auriol do Lidl, mas tenho algumas duvidas, nao sei que funçoes tem a nova auriol e também não sei se dá para ligar ao pc e colocar os dados no wunderground?

Alguem me pode ajudar????


Obrigado*


----------



## DRC (18 Dez 2011 às 15:44)

Miguel96 disse:


> *Boa Tarde!!!
> 
> Estou a pensar em comprar a nova estação meteorologica Auriol do Lidl, mas tenho algumas duvidas, nao sei que funçoes tem a nova auriol e também não sei se dá para ligar ao pc e colocar os dados no wunderground?
> 
> ...



Com esta estação não dá para passar os dados para o PC.


----------



## Hugus (18 Dez 2011 às 15:52)

DRC disse:


> Com esta estação não dá para passar os dados para o PC.



A não ser que seja habilidoso e tentes o que está aqui neste tutorial... 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...como-obter-os-dados-da-auriol-no-pc-5651.html


----------



## fablept (18 Dez 2011 às 21:34)

Hugus disse:


> A não ser que seja habilidoso e tentes o que está aqui neste tutorial...
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...como-obter-os-dados-da-auriol-no-pc-5651.html



Não é preciso ser um engenheiro para obter os dados no pc, tudo pode ser feito sem soldar/descarnar fios/etc..comprando o material certo, faz-se tudo só ligando meia duzia de fios, envia-se o firmware para o Arduino e está tudo feito.

Graças a ajuda do Cillo273, conseguimos fazer um firmware bastante estável e que tem menos erros do que a propria estação, mas a escolha do receptor é indespensavel para obter os melhores resultados.


----------



## Peixe03 (20 Dez 2011 às 10:53)

CarlosH disse:


> Olá boa noite.
> 
> PEÇO AJUDA PARA ENVIO DE ESQUEMA, *MONTAGEM DE PLACA SOLAR NO EQUIPAMENTO*
> 
> ...



Caros colegas, acabei ontem mesmo de aquirir a minha estação LIDL, e pareceu-me uma excelente ideia colocar um painel solar para alimentar a mesma com pilhas recarregaveis?

Alguém já fez este tipo de projecto. Alguém poderá ajudar a construir o meu?

Obrigado.


----------



## Estação SP (20 Dez 2011 às 16:42)

Se vais a ver vais gastar uma pipa de dinheiro e assim mais vale comprares uma PCE

Primeiro separa o higrometro e o termometro para uma outra caixa e mete dentro de um RS, e logo vez... se vale mesmo a pena por painel solar ou nao..
as pilhas duram normalmente 1 ano

Nao começes a gastar dinheiro desnecessariamente, podes te vir a arrepender mais tarde... e agora priocupa te é em separar o higrometro e o termometro que é o ponto mais fraco desta estaçao


----------



## Peixe03 (20 Dez 2011 às 19:55)

Estação SP disse:


> Se vais a ver vais gastar uma pipa de dinheiro e assim mais vale comprares uma PCE
> 
> Primeiro separa o higrometro e o termometro para uma outra caixa e mete dentro de um RS, e logo vez... se vale mesmo a pena por painel solar ou nao..
> as pilhas duram normalmente 1 ano
> ...



E para um iniciante como eu, isso e realmente???
Podes-me ajudar e explicar o que realmente é necessário para fazer isso?

Obrigado.


----------



## Estação SP (20 Dez 2011 às 23:48)

Bem a varias maneiras de resolver o problema da temperatura e da humidade, alguns membros aqui no forum já fiseram um RS e colocaram na caixa ja existente onde leva as pilhas...

Tambem pode se prelongar os fios do termometro e do higrometro e colocalos dentro de uma caixa e dentro de um RS
Por acaso já fiz esta esperiencia e deu resultado... mas aconcelho te a colocar o termometro e o higrometro dentro de uma caixinha com pequenos orificios, eu fiz essa esperiencia mas nao coloquei dentro de uma caixa e depois a vida util dos sensores fica mais curta e quando tava o vento frio dava me temperaturas muito baixas...

Tambem é pocivel separar o anemometro da caixa mas isso é mais trabalhoso...

Mas tenta saber a opiniao de outras pessoas

Tens aqui algumas maneiras de como fazer http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/auriol-weather-station-4173-9.html


----------



## Peixe03 (21 Dez 2011 às 00:04)

Estação SP disse:


> Bem a varias maneiras de resolver o problema da temperatura e da humidade, alguns membros aqui no forum já fiseram um RS e colocaram na caixa ja existente onde leva as pilhas...
> 
> Tambem pode se prelongar os fios do termometro e do higrometro e colocalos dentro de uma caixa e dentro de um RS
> Por acaso já fiz esta esperiencia e deu resultado... mas aconcelho te a colocar o termometro e o higrometro dentro de uma caixinha com pequenos orificios, eu fiz essa esperiencia mas nao coloquei dentro de uma caixa e depois a vida util dos sensores fica mais curta e quando tava o vento frio dava me temperaturas muito baixas...
> ...



Boas,

Já vi vários RS, e também vou fazer o meu, queria perceber, é porque é que alguns RS, tem um ventoinha por cima?
E porque pratos dos vasos, e não logo um vaso que faz toda a mesma cobertura.
Alguns não tem abertura por cima, assim a agua da chuva não entra, como controlam essa medição sem entrada de agua da chuva???


----------



## Estação SP (21 Dez 2011 às 10:18)

Bem, é que sendo pratos de vasos nunca à entrada de chuva, mas a sempre circulaçao do ar e de humidade, e colocam a ventoinha que é para nos dias de calor existir uma maior circulaçao do ar dentro do RS, e ter valores mais precisos na temperatura

Mas se construires o RS com pratos de vasos bem opacos nao irás ter qualquer problema

E com um vaso nao te recomento muito... porque quando vier o verao irá fazer um efeito de estufa e iras ter tempearatuaras muito altas, porque nao existe tanta circulaçao do ar...

Mas com esta estaçao meteorologica se colocares o RS na caixa onde se mete as pilhas vais tar a condicionar o vento... uma coisa condiciona a outra

O melhor é separar o termometro e o higrometro do anemometro... e qualquer pessoa concegue faze lo com um pouco de paciencia...


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Dez 2011 às 19:24)

Sem esquecer que os simples pratos (pratos de vasos) e mesmo que se cumpram as regras da comunidade para se fazer o RS, o sensor no interior do RS nunca fica protegido das laterais pela chuva, pois chuva e vento a rigor não é grande coisa para os sensores, eu que o diga, no fundo não há nada que substitua um RS de tubos, protegidos por pratos no cimo do tubo, claro para melhorar uma boa ventilação.
Acho que são da davis:
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/9069/57328450.png

debatido aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ion-shield-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo-729-23.html


----------



## Peixe03 (21 Dez 2011 às 23:08)

filipe cunha disse:


> Sem esquecer que os simples pratos (pratos de vasos) e mesmo que se cumpram as regras da comunidade para se fazer o RS, o sensor no interior do RS nunca fica protegido das laterais pela chuva, pois chuva e vento a rigor não é grande coisa para os sensores, eu que o diga, no fundo não há nada que substitua um RS de tubos, protegidos por pratos no cimo do tubo, claro para melhorar uma boa ventilação.
> Acho que são da davis:
> http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/9069/57328450.png
> 
> debatido aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ion-shield-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo-729-23.html




Boas,

Preciso de ajuda para desmontar as pás inferiores, pois como já colegas referiram, a minha também esta a fazer um pequeno ruido, penso ser o tal parafuso que tanto referem.
Qual o melhor processo para desmontar a parte de baixo, onde roda para registar as rajadas de vento???

Obrigado


----------



## Estação SP (21 Dez 2011 às 23:26)

Desmontar o anemometro??
é só desapertares o parafuso que se encontra na roda e com geito tiras lo para fora...


Bom o RS de tubos secalhar nem é muito mau... eu só acho o RS de pratos ser mais usado pelas pessoas tens é de colocar o higrometro e o termometro dentro de uma caixa para ficarem protegidos e dentro do RS colocas a caixa


----------



## Peixe03 (21 Dez 2011 às 23:56)

Estação SP disse:


> Desmontar o anemometro??
> é só desapertares o parafuso que se encontra na roda e com geito tiras lo para fora...
> 
> 
> Bom o RS de tubos secalhar nem é muito mau... eu só acho o RS de pratos ser mais usado pelas pessoas tens é de colocar o higrometro e o termometro dentro de uma caixa para ficarem protegidos e dentro do RS colocas a caixa




Sim sim desmontar o anemometro.

É o que estou a pensar fazer.
Obrigado.


----------



## Peixe03 (22 Dez 2011 às 00:08)

Outra questão, o pluviometro precisa de algum abrigo???
Aguenta-se bem com a chuva, condições climatericas mais agrecivas???
É preciso alguma modificação para o mesmo???


----------



## Estação SP (22 Dez 2011 às 09:56)

Nao o pluvimetro nao necessita de nenhum abrigo nem nada do genero...

Tens é de o colocar num sitio aberto sem nenhuns obstaculos por perto, depois do  o inverno passar convem limpa lo porque ganha areias e musgo etc, e antens do inverno fazer o memso...


----------



## Peixe03 (22 Dez 2011 às 10:04)

Estação SP disse:


> Nao o pluvimetro nao necessita de nenhum abrigo nem nada do genero...
> 
> Tens é de o colocar num sitio aberto sem nenhuns obstaculos por perto, depois do  o inverno passar convem limpa lo porque ganha areias e musgo etc, e antens do inverno fazer o memso...



Obrigado pelas dicas colegas.


----------



## Estação SP (22 Dez 2011 às 10:15)

Se tiveres mais algumas duvidas de como retirar o gigrometro e o anemometro da caixa procura neste tópico* Auriol Weather Station* iras ter respostas as tuas duvidas...

Mas a caixa onde colocares o termemotro e o higrometro tem de ter uns quantos orificios e colocas la dentro o RS a distancia entre os pratos do RS costuma ser de 1 cm chega perfeitamente.. e colocas uns 10 ou 12 pratos...


----------



## boiças (27 Dez 2011 às 17:09)

Boa tarde !

já acompanho este fórum há algum tempo e vendo estações meteorológicas por um preço razoável no LIDL ,pensei em adquirir uma.

Mas pelo que tenho aqui lido estou com sérias dúvidas.

gostava de saber se é mesmo preciso montar um RS para uma melhor exactidão dos dados e se os equipamentos (pluviómetro e termómetro) funcionam bem.

Obrigado.


----------

